# Solved: Windows Could Not Check for Updates Automatically



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Since August 15, 2012, my computer has not been able to consistently perform auto update installations. Most of them fail, but about 6 have been successful. I am running Windows 7 64 Service Pace 1 bit on a Dell Inspiron 560 with Pentium(R) Dual Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70 GHZ.

When my computer checks for auto updates, I get a message stating "Windows could not check for updates automatically."

I've run a SFC /scannnow process, but this did not resolve the problem.

I've run a Microsoft FixIt process, but this did not resolve the problem.

This is a diagnostic report from MGADiag

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-QCPVQ-KHRB8-RMV82
Windows Product Key Hash: +Rj3N34NLM2JqoBO/OzgzTZXgbY=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00095
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {6E5C4687-83C6-4552-BDB5-8BCCC6AE997E}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{6E5C4687-83C6-4552-BDB5-8BCCC6AE997E}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-RMV82</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00095</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-221981590-1170982043-3934567260</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>Inspiron 560 </Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>A02 </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20100226000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>CD8F3807018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Central Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>DELL </OEMID><OEMTableID>ECS </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: d2c04e90-c3dd-4260-b0f3-f845f5d27d64
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00178-926-800095-02-1033-7600.0000-0992010
Installation ID: 017666005192721100147874643120377036188106218716241821
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: RMV82
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 4
Trusted time: 1/2/2013 4:25:27 AM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 12:28:2012 00:56
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: LgAAAAEAAQABAAIAAAABAAAAAgABAAEA6GHWOohAgsA0XlggdHNCt77bc/RGyg==

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC 022610 APIC1622
FACP 022610 FACP1622
HPET 022610 OEMHPET 
MCFG 022610 OEMMCFG 
SLIC DELL ECS 
OEMB 022610 OEMB1622
GSCI 022610 GMCHSCI 
SSDT DpgPmm CpuPm

This is the information from a WVCheck: 
Windows Validation Check
Version: 1.9.12.5
Log Created On: 0427_02-01-2013
-----------------------

Windows Information
-----------------------
Windows Version: Windows 7 Service Pack 1 
Windows Mode: Normal
Systemroot Path: C:\Windows

WVCheck's Auto Update Check
-----------------------
Auto-Update Option: Download updates and install them automatically.
-----------------------
Last Success Time for Update Detection: 2012-08-15 06:42:57
Last Success Time for Update Download: 2012-10-01 22:36:36
Last Success Time for Update Installation: 2012-10-02 07:01:25

WVCheck's Registry Check Check
-----------------------
Antiwpa: Not Found
-----------------------
Chew7Hale: Not Found
-----------------------

WVCheck's File Dump
-----------------------
C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 6/6/2011 21:51:49
Modification; 20/11/2010 6:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 6/6/2011 21:51:49
Modification; 20/11/2010 6:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5b467ba9bd0679bb\slwga.dll
Size: 14848 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:52:11
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:41:54
MD5; cc03cf9f24946dcbd70acb3e1b2f05bf
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_5b856235bcd79403\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 9/2/2011 12:11:0
Modification; 21/12/2010 0:15:31
MD5; b7213e92b270761b88b313b62ba0e13b
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_5be2bf06d6168a3a\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 9/2/2011 12:11:0
Modification; 21/12/2010 0:9:5
MD5; 86b7d4d7a87ecb9e6bded44c52c8d5d9
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5d778f71b9f4fd55\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 6/6/2011 21:51:57
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:27:26
MD5; b6d6886149573278cba6abd44c4317f5
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ff27e02604a90885\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:36:22
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_ff66c6b2047a22cd\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 9/2/2011 12:11:0
Modification; 20/12/2010 23:38:16
MD5; 2008845b41d561fb77b77bbe0045099e
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_ffc423831db91904\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 9/2/2011 12:11:0
Modification; 20/12/2010 23:29:6
MD5; 2332de32759ebcc691850e092b2564a6
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_0158f3ee01978c1f\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 6/6/2011 21:51:49
Modification; 20/11/2010 6:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------

WVCheck's Dir Dump
-----------------------
WVCheck found no known bad directories.

WVCheck's Missing File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no missing Windows files.

WVCheck's MBAM Quarantine Check
-----------------------
There were no bad files quarantined by MBAM.

WVCheck's HOSTS File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no bad lines in the hosts file.

WVCheck's MD5 Check
EXPERIMENTAL!!
-----------------------
user32.dll - 5e0db2d8b2750543cd2ebb9ea8e6cdd3

-------- End of File, program close at 0449_02-01-2013 --------

Any assistance will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hi Joel, please try this first and if it doesn't work post the update log and run DDS, instructions below.

*Step 1: Verify the relevant Windows Update services*
=======================================


Click on *Start*, type *services.msc* in the open box and click *OK*. 
Double click the service *Background Intelligent Transfer Service*. 
Click on the *General* tab; make sure the *Startup Type* is set to Automatic. Then please click the *Start* button under *Service Status *to start the service. 
Please repeat the above steps with another service: *Windows Update*

*NOTE:* If one of the two services is missing, please let me know.

*Step 2: Rename the Windows Update Softwaredistribution folder*
=================================================
One possible cause is that Windows Update's temporary folder contains corrupted files. This step will remove the *Download* folder, which contains the update installation files. After renaming this folder a new one will automatically be created. This will have no negative effect on your computer's performance.


Click *Start* and type *cmd* in the Search box then right click on cmd in the pop up and select *Run as Administrator*. This will open the *Command Prompt* window, at the Command Prompt, type *net stop wuauserv* and press *Enter* (Leave the *Command Prompt* open).
Click *Start* and type *%windir%* in the Search box and press *Enter*.
Double-click the *SoftwareDistribution* folder.
In the opened folder, rename the folder *Download* to *Download.old*.
Go back to the *Command Prompt* and type *net start WuAuServ *and press Enter.
Close all the open windows and see if the update problem is resolved.

*NOTE*: After resolving this Windows Update issue, please feel free to delete the Download.old folder.

If that fails, click on *Start* and type:

*%windir%\WindowsUpdate.log *

in the search box & press Enter, *Copy & Paste* the last 100-150 lines in your next reply.

================================================================

Please go Here and follow the instructions to run DDS, then *Copy and Paste* both the logs into your next reply.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Perhaps Microsoft has blocked that Product Key. If you have a genuine Windows I suggest you call Dell or Microsoft to try to get this resolved. Typing

*slui 4*

into a Run box will get you a Microsoft phone number. I think that you just wait after getting their automated answer and you will be redirected to a person.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark1965,

I completed the steps previously outlined; however, I still received the message Windows Could Not Check for Updates Automatically. I received this after I completed the steps, and restarted the computer. After five or ten minutes the message came up in the running programs box thin in the right hand corner by the time.

These are the last bunch of lines from *%windir%\WindowsUpdate.log:
*2012-12-28 00:18:46:094 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {76DCB43F-52F0-4E9E-8746-B90AD5E7BCA2}.101, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:111 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:112 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installable rule, updateId = {76DCB43F-52F0-4E9E-8746-B90AD5E7BCA2}.101, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:128 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:156 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:157 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {53EE6445-494A-4EED-AC00-05E7A2F8F417}.103, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:178 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:179 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installable rule, updateId = {53EE6445-494A-4EED-AC00-05E7A2F8F417}.103, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:200 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:213 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:213 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {C25BDF11-0974-4F37-AD92-14437D48C0B5}.102, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:224 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:224 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installable rule, updateId = {C25BDF11-0974-4F37-AD92-14437D48C0B5}.102, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:235 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:254 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:255 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {29F0E274-AD1D-4599-BF3D-0C8FA9064E76}.104, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:273 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:274 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installable rule, updateId = {29F0E274-AD1D-4599-BF3D-0C8FA9064E76}.104, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:292 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:312 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:313 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {39580E88-ECC6-41C2-B64F-52CB2E272A5B}.101, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:331 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:332 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installable rule, updateId = {39580E88-ECC6-41C2-B64F-52CB2E272A5B}.101, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:352 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:399 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:401 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {35DA64B3-8DE9-429E-9873-A81209295754}.100, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:447 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:449 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installable rule, updateId = {35DA64B3-8DE9-429E-9873-A81209295754}.100, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:497 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:509 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:510 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {112FA241-E8C9-4EE7-A8B4-D3A4C65F7FEB}.102, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:520 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:521 1096 bc3c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installable rule, updateId = {112FA241-E8C9-4EE7-A8B4-D3A4C65F7FEB}.102, hr = 80070BC9
2012-12-28 00:18:46:531 1096 bc3c Handler FATAL: UH: 0x80070bc9: EvaluateApplicability failed in CCbs::EvaluateApplicability
2012-12-28 00:18:46:756 1096 bc3c Agent * Added update {1BDDBE8D-16EF-4E1D-A8EB-826691A014F6}.101 to search result
2012-12-28 00:18:46:756 1096 bc3c Agent Update {DB4B3FE0-5B31-4F20-B460-84B0B1B869EC}.201 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-12-28 00:18:46:756 1096 bc3c Agent Update {9B6B430D-7A06-414C-BDC8-8640F2A157F4}.201 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-12-28 00:18:46:756 1096 bc3c Agent Update {11C3899D-9581-45FE-A1C7-937B0C661C8A}.201 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-12-28 00:18:46:756 1096 bc3c Agent * Added update {02D401DA-8000-4F9B-A5F4-FF5B88F7048B}.200 to search result
2012-12-28 00:18:46:756 1096 bc3c Agent * Found 2 updates and 73 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 745 out of 1367 deployed entities
2012-12-28 00:18:46:772 1096 bc3c Agent *********
2012-12-28 00:18:46:772 1096 bc3c Agent ** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-12-28 00:18:46:772 1096 bc3c Agent *************
2012-12-28 00:18:46:780 1096 b2f8 AU >>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {BD67606A-67B5-486C-8D85-AE064E06B936}]
2012-12-28 00:18:46:780 1096 b2f8 AU # 2 updates detected
2012-12-28 00:18:46:782 1096 b2f8 AU #########
2012-12-28 00:18:46:782 1096 b2f8 AU ## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {BD67606A-67B5-486C-8D85-AE064E06B936}]
2012-12-28 00:18:46:782 1096 b2f8 AU #############
2012-12-28 00:18:46:782 1096 b2f8 AU No featured updates notifications to show
2012-12-28 00:18:46:782 1096 b2f8 AU Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-12-28 10:00:00
2012-12-28 00:18:46:782 1096 b2f8 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:1
2012-12-28 00:18:46:800 1096 b2f8 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:1
2012-12-28 00:18:46:865 1096 bc3c DnldMgr *************
2012-12-28 00:18:46:865 1096 bc3c DnldMgr ** START ** DnldMgr: Downloading updates [CallerId = Microsoft Security Essentials (EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094)]
2012-12-28 00:18:46:865 1096 bc3c DnldMgr *********
2012-12-28 00:18:46:865 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * Call ID = {60764140-B84F-4C65-8EBA-31D429C9251E}
2012-12-28 00:18:46:865 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * Priority = 2, Interactive = 1, Owner is system = 1, Explicit proxy = 1, Proxy session id = -1, ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}
2012-12-28 00:18:46:865 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * Updates to download = 1
2012-12-28 00:18:46:865 1096 bc3c Agent * Title = Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2703.0)
2012-12-28 00:18:46:875 1096 bc3c Agent * UpdateId = {02D401DA-8000-4F9B-A5F4-FF5B88F7048B}.200
2012-12-28 00:18:46:875 1096 bc3c Agent * Bundles 5 updates:
2012-12-28 00:18:46:875 1096 bc3c Agent * {971B134F-F2A2-4A09-9C78-8F1D50CCE7FE}.200
2012-12-28 00:18:46:875 1096 bc3c Agent * {C760DE1D-DAA3-400C-8A9E-F2E980461142}.200
2012-12-28 00:18:46:875 1096 bc3c Agent * {C3D3D4E6-81E8-45B4-88C7-4C988597A0CA}.200
2012-12-28 00:18:46:875 1096 bc3c Agent * {86CBEEAD-14C3-44F7-B8C0-E114F60FC2FE}.200
2012-12-28 00:18:46:875 1096 bc3c Agent * {BF52661B-C4D7-4CDE-8E8F-4ACD43701653}.200
2012-12-28 00:18:46:882 1096 bc3c DnldMgr *********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {C760DE1D-DAA3-400C-8A9E-F2E980461142}.200] ***********
2012-12-28 00:18:46:923 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2012-12-28 00:18:46:923 1096 bc3c DnldMgr *********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {C3D3D4E6-81E8-45B4-88C7-4C988597A0CA}.200] ***********
2012-12-28 00:18:46:932 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2012-12-28 00:18:46:933 1096 bc3c DnldMgr *********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {86CBEEAD-14C3-44F7-B8C0-E114F60FC2FE}.200] ***********
2012-12-28 00:18:46:944 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2012-12-28 00:18:46:945 1096 bc3c DnldMgr *********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {BF52661B-C4D7-4CDE-8E8F-4ACD43701653}.200] ***********
2012-12-28 00:18:46:968 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * BITS job initialized, JobId = {970F7F2D-37D4-4F21-A953-6C11C7685174}
2012-12-28 00:18:46:975 1096 bc3c DnldMgr * Downloading from http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._a83c41acb7f896c7f988a44e1780ce85ac8d1498.exe to C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\c95a98cd2c75f4a952eb5ffab29699de\a83c41acb7f896c7f988a44e1780ce85ac8d1498 (full file).
2012-12-28 00:18:46:983 1096 bc3c Agent *********
2012-12-28 00:18:46:983 1096 bc3c Agent ** END ** Agent: Downloading updates [CallerId = Microsoft Security Essentials (EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094)]
2012-12-28 00:18:46:983 1096 bc3c Agent *************
2012-12-28 00:18:46:983 1096 bc3c Report REPORT EVENT: {7FCF05FA-26C6-41AC-BC34-677EBC7871EE} 2012-12-28 00:17:57:562-0600 1 147 101 {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} 0 0 Microsoft Security Essentials ( Success Software Synchronization Windows Update Client successfully detected 1 updates.
2012-12-28 00:18:46:983 1096 bc3c Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-28 00:18:51:781 1096 bc3c Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-28 00:19:05:438 1096 c91c DnldMgr BITS job {970F7F2D-37D4-4F21-A953-6C11C7685174} completed successfully
2012-12-28 00:19:05:442 1096 c91c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\c95a98cd2c75f4a952eb5ffab29699de\a83c41acb7f896c7f988a44e1780ce85ac8d1498:
2012-12-28 00:19:05:451 1096 c91c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-12-28 00:19:05:453 1096 c91c DnldMgr Download job bytes total = 185920, bytes transferred = 185920
2012-12-28 00:19:05:454 1096 c91c DnldMgr *********** DnldMgr: New download job [UpdateId = {BF52661B-C4D7-4CDE-8E8F-4ACD43701653}.200] ***********
2012-12-28 00:19:05:456 1096 c91c DnldMgr * All files for update were already downloaded and are valid.
2012-12-28 00:19:05:461 50724 bb68 COMAPI >>-- RESUMED -- COMAPI: Download [ClientId = Microsoft Security Essentials (EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094)]
2012-12-28 00:19:05:461 50724 bb68 COMAPI - Download call complete (succeeded = 1, succeeded with errors = 0, failed = 0, unaccounted = 0)
2012-12-28 00:19:05:462 50724 bb68 COMAPI ---------
2012-12-28 00:19:05:462 50724 bb68 COMAPI -- END -- COMAPI: Download [ClientId = Microsoft Security Essentials (EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094)]
2012-12-28 00:19:05:462 50724 bb68 COMAPI -------------
2012-12-28 00:19:05:463 50724 c9d4 COMAPI -------------
2012-12-28 00:19:05:463 50724 c9d4 COMAPI -- START -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = Microsoft Security Essentials (EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094)]
2012-12-28 00:19:05:463 50724 c9d4 COMAPI ---------
2012-12-28 00:19:05:463 50724 c9d4 COMAPI - Allow source prompts: Yes; Forced: No; Force quiet: Yes
2012-12-28 00:19:05:463 50724 c9d4 COMAPI - Updates in request: 1
2012-12-28 00:19:05:463 50724 c9d4 COMAPI - ServiceID = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D} Third party service
2012-12-28 00:19:05:465 50724 c9d4 COMAPI - Updates to install = 1
2012-12-28 00:19:05:465 50724 c9d4 COMAPI <<-- SUBMITTED -- COMAPI: Install [ClientId = Microsoft Security Essentials (EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094)]
2012-12-28 00:19:05:465 1096 c9d8 Agent *************
2012-12-28 00:19:05:465 1096 c9d8 Agent ** START ** Agent: Installing updates [CallerId = Microsoft Security Essentials (EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094)]
2012-12-28 00:19:05:465 1096 c9d8 Agent *********
2012-12-28 00:19:05:465 1096 c9d8 Agent * Updates to install = 1
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * Title = Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2703.0)
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * UpdateId = {02D401DA-8000-4F9B-A5F4-FF5B88F7048B}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * Bundles 12 updates:
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {E943F0FB-6412-4B4D-A0FE-A2AB440EF40C}.101
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {B95B6571-1E54-4D0B-80D0-E66B2C4DBA68}.101
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {9439FCF0-C838-45B7-B210-D462E02486F3}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {8B20ADC7-5A8E-4894-95E3-1DED0E8A0DCF}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {65B17630-CFD1-449E-B6C4-939D318196E9}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {6223DF9B-4A43-49BE-A16B-0CA00744AAC7}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {5CE971C9-FE55-46E9-A639-42931F4C54CF}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {971B134F-F2A2-4A09-9C78-8F1D50CCE7FE}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {C760DE1D-DAA3-400C-8A9E-F2E980461142}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {C3D3D4E6-81E8-45B4-88C7-4C988597A0CA}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {86CBEEAD-14C3-44F7-B8C0-E114F60FC2FE}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:467 1096 c9d8 Agent * {BF52661B-C4D7-4CDE-8E8F-4ACD43701653}.200
2012-12-28 00:19:05:554 1096 c9d8 DnldMgr Preparing update for install, updateId = {C760DE1D-DAA3-400C-8A9E-F2E980461142}.200.
2012-12-28 00:19:05:563 51684 c9f4 Misc =========== Logging initialized (build: 7.6.7600.256, tz: -0600) ===========
2012-12-28 00:19:05:564 51684 c9f4 Misc = Process: C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2012-12-28 00:19:05:564 51684 c9f4 Misc = Module: C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-12-28 00:19:05:562 51684 c9f4 Handler :::::::::::::
2012-12-28 00:19:05:564 51684 c9f4 Handler :: START :: Handler: Command Line Install
2012-12-28 00:19:05:564 51684 c9f4 Handler :::::::::
2012-12-28 00:19:05:564 51684 c9f4 Handler : Updates to install = 1
2012-12-28 00:19:05:754 51684 c9f4 Handler : Command line install completed. Return code = 0x00000000, Result = Succeeded, Reboot required = false
2012-12-28 00:19:05:755 51684 c9f4 Handler :::::::::
2012-12-28 00:19:05:755 51684 c9f4 Handler :: END :: Handler: Command Line Install
2012-12-28 00:19:05:755 51684 c9f4 Handler :::::::::::::
2012-12-28 00:19:05:757 1096 c9d8 DnldMgr Preparing update for install, updateId = {C3D3D4E6-81E8-45B4-88C7-4C988597A0CA}.200.
2012-12-28 00:19:05:763 51684 c9f4 Handler :::::::::::::
2012-12-28 00:19:05:763 51684 c9f4 Handler :: START :: Handler: Command Line Install
2012-12-28 00:19:05:763 51684 c9f4 Handler :::::::::
2012-12-28 00:19:05:763 51684 c9f4 Handler : Updates to install = 1

I only performed the DDS steps in the final link (i.e. I did not do the hijackthis step or gmer step)

*This is the attach.txt information:*
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 7/5/2010 5:42:28 PM
System Uptime: 1/2/2013 11:33:46 AM (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Dell Inc. | | 0K83V0
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70GHz | CPU 1 | 2700/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 451 GiB total, 245.335 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
E: is Removable
F: is Removable
G: is Removable
H: is Removable
I: is CDROM ()
J: is CDROM ()
K: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0000
Manufacturer: VMware, Inc.
Name: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
PNP Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0000
Service: VMnetAdapter
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0001
Manufacturer: VMware, Inc.
Name: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
PNP Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0001
Service: VMnetAdapter
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP1092: 12/30/2012 11:37:43 PM - Windows Update
RP1093: 12/31/2012 10:09:23 AM - Removed LIMBO
RP1094: 1/1/2013 11:18:21 PM - Removed Update Manager for SweetPacks 1.1
RP1095: 1/2/2013 3:34:10 AM - Windows Update
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Sansa Media Converter
Adobe After Effects CS4
Adobe After Effects CS4 Presets
Adobe After Effects CS4 Third Party Content
Adobe AIR
Adobe Anchor Service CS4
Adobe Anchor Service x64 CS4
Adobe Bridge CS4
Adobe CMaps CS4
Adobe CMaps x64 CS4
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific CS4
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles AE CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles CS CS4
Adobe CSI CS4
Adobe CSI CS4 x64
Adobe Default Language CS4
Adobe Download Assistant
Adobe Dreamweaver CS4
Adobe Drive CS4 x64
Adobe Dynamiclink Support
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit CS4
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Linguistics CS4
Adobe Linguistics CS4 x64
Adobe Media Encoder CS4
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Additional Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Importer
Adobe MotionPicture Color Files CS4
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe PDF Library Files x64 CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4 (64 Bit)
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Support
Adobe Reader 9.5.2
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Type Support CS4
Adobe Type Support x64 CS4
Adobe Update Manager CS4
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin x64
Adobe XMP Panels CS4
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
Amazon MP3 Downloader 1.0.17
Amazon MP3 Uploader
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Any Video Converter 3.5.5
Avid Free DigiRack Plug-Ins 9.0.5
Avid HD Driver (x64)
Avid Mbox 2 USB Drivers (x64)
Avid Pro Tools 9.0.6
Avid Pro Tools Creative Collection 9.0.5
Banctec Service Agreement
Big Money
BIT.TRIP BEAT (remove only)
Blue Cat's Chorus RTAS 4.01
Blue Cat's Flanger RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Freeware Pack RTAS 2.01
Blue Cat's FreqAnalyst RTAS 2.01
Blue Cat's Gain Suite RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Phaser RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Triple EQ RTAS 4.01
Bookworm Adventures
Bookworm Adventures Volume 2
Boutique Boulevard
bx_cleansweep V2 2.2.1
bx_solo 1.3.1
CameraHelperMsi
Camtasia Studio 8
CCleaner
Chicago 1930
Christmas Wonderland 2
Color Style Studio 2.4
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Connect
Cruel Games: Red Riding Hood
CyberLink PowerDirector
D3DX10
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Dell Edoc Viewer
Dell Getting Started Guide
Dev-C++
Digidesign HFS+ Disk Support
Digital Photo Navigator 1.5
Dream Builder: Amusement Park
DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar
e-Sword
e-Sword Macros for Word 2010
elysia niveau filter 1.1.3
erLT
Everything Nice
Eye for Design
Fallout 3
Final Drive Fury
Game Room
GIMP 2.8.2
Google Update Helper
Gotcha - Celebrity Secrets
Happyville - Quest for Utopia
Holiday Express
Horizon v2.5.9.0
iLok Client Helper
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager
Interlok driver setup x64
Java 7 Update 7 (64-bit)
Java 7 Update 9
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 25
Java(TM) 6 Update 26 (64-bit)
Java(TM) 6 Update 33
Java(TM) SE Development Kit 7 Update 3 (64-bit)
JavaFX 2.0.3 (64-bit)
JavaFX 2.0.3 SDK (64-bit)
JavaFX 2.1.1
Juniper Networks Host Checker
Juniper Networks, Inc. Setup Client
Juniper Networks, Inc. Setup Client Activex Control
Juniper Terminal Services Client
Junk Mail filter update
kuler
License Support
LifeForm (remove only)
Line 6 Uninstaller
Logitech Webcam Software
LWS Facebook
LWS Gallery
LWS Help_main
LWS Launcher
LWS Motion Detection
LWS Pictures And Video
LWS Twitter
LWS Video Mask Maker
LWS VideoEffects
LWS Webcam Software
LWS WLM Plugin
LWS YouTube Plugin
M-Audio FastTrackUltra8R Driver 6.0.8 (x64)
Machinarium
MAGIX Music Maker 2013 Premium
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version (Sound package)
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version (Synthesizer and effects)
MAGIX Video easy SE
Mahjongg Artifacts
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
Massey Plugins Demos [Remove only]
Math 5 Teaching Textbook 
Math 6 Teaching Textbook 
Math 7 Teaching Textbook
MelodyneEssential 1.8
MelodyneUno 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Expression Encoder 4
Microsoft Expression Encoder 4 Screen Capture Codec
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Microsoft Help Viewer 1.0
Microsoft IntelliPoint 8.2
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Converter Pack
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Outlook Social Connector Provider for Windows Live Messenger 32-bit
Microsoft Press Training Kit Exam Prep Suite 70-448
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SkyDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022.218
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Runtime - 10.0.30319
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express Prerequisites x64 - ENU
Microsoft Web Platform Installer 4.0
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 3.1
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (ARP entry)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Redists)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Shared Components)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Visual Studio)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (XnaLiveProxy)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 Documentation
Microsoft XNA Game Studio Platform Tools
Movie Maker
Mozilla Firefox 17.0.1 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0 (x86 en-US)
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSVCRT110
MSVCRT110_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Nancy Drew - The White Wolf of Icicle Creek
Nancy Drew: Message in a Haunted Mansion
Nat Geo Games: Build It Green - Back to the Beach
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 wireless USB 2.0 adapter
NVIDIA PhysX
OpenAL
Party Down
PCStitch 10
PDF Settings CS4
Photo Common
Photo Gallery
Photoshop Camera Raw
Photoshop Camera Raw_x64
PowerDVD DX
PowerISO
Pre-Algebra Teaching Textbook
PreSonus Studio One 2 x64
Prison Tycoon - Alcatraz
Python 2.7.3
Python 3.3.0 (64-bit)
Quicken 2010
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Reason 3.0
Reason Adapted for Digidesign 3.0.1
Robinson CD Copier
Robinson Curriculum 2.29D
Rosetta Stone Version 3
runtime64
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2416472)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2597166) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2553322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553260) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553371) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553447) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589320) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597986) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598243) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553185) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2566445)
Security Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2598287) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Shop it Up!
Skype 6.0
Slate Digital TRIGGER Demo
Space Trader
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
Spelling Power Version 2.4
Spider-Man 3(TM)
SPL Free Ranger 1.4.3
Spyware Doctor with AntiVirus 8.0
Suite Shared Configuration CS4
Super Meat Boy v1.5
swMSM
System Requirements Lab CYRI
System Requirements Lab Test
Tasty Planet
Text-To-Speech-Runtime
The Wonderful End of the World
Tinker
TK448
Tory's Shop 'n' Rush
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553270) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553272) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2596964) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598289) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2589345) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553248) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Visual C++ 64-bit Redistributables
Visual C++ Redistributables
Visual Studio 2010 Tools for SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
VMware Player
VST Bridge 1.1
WildTangent Games
WildTangent Games App
Winamp
Winamp Detector Plug-in
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live MIME IFilter
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
WinRAR 4.11 (64-bit)
WinRAR archiver
Word Krispies
Yahoo! Detect
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
12/31/2012 7:25:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 194 time(s).
12/31/2012 7:25:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 193 time(s).
12/31/2012 7:25:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 192 time(s).
12/31/2012 7:23:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 191 time(s).
12/31/2012 7:12:55 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 190 time(s).
12/31/2012 6:38:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 189 time(s).
12/31/2012 5:20:26 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 188 time(s).
12/31/2012 5:20:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 187 time(s).
12/31/2012 5:19:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 186 time(s).
12/31/2012 5:17:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 185 time(s).
12/31/2012 5:00:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 184 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:40:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 183 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:40:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 182 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:26:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 181 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:25:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 180 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:25:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 179 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:25:26 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 178 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:25:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 177 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:23:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 176 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:23:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 175 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:22:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 174 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:22:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 173 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:22:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 172 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:22:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 171 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:22:04 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 170 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 169 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 168 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 167 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 166 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 165 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 164 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 163 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 162 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 161 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:21:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 160 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:20:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 159 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:20:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 158 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:20:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 157 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:19:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 156 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:19:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 155 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:19:29 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 154 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:19:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 153 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:19:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 152 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:19:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 151 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:18:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 150 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:18:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 149 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:18:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 148 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:18:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 147 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:18:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 146 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:18:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 145 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:17:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 144 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:17:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 143 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:17:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 142 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:05:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 141 time(s).
12/31/2012 4:00:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 140 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:59:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 139 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:59:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 138 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:59:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 137 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:58:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 136 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:48:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 135 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:48:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 134 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:44:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 133 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:44:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 132 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:44:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 131 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:43:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 130 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:43:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 129 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:43:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 128 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:42:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 127 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:42:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 126 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:39:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 125 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:38:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 124 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:37:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 123 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:36:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 122 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:36:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 121 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:36:47 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 120 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:34:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 119 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:33:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 118 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:32:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 117 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:28:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 116 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:24:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 115 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:23:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 114 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:22:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 113 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:22:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 112 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:20:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 111 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:20:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 110 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:20:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 109 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:20:12 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 108 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:18:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 107 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:15:52 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 106 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:15:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 105 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:13:33 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 104 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:13:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 103 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:12:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 102 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:12:09 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 101 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:11:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 100 time(s).
12/31/2012 3:11:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 99 time(s).
12/31/2012 2:49:29 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 98 time(s).
12/31/2012 2:43:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 97 time(s).
12/31/2012 2:43:09 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 96 time(s).
12/31/2012 12:59:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 92 time(s).
12/31/2012 12:59:04 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 91 time(s).
12/31/2012 12:58:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 90 time(s).
12/31/2012 12:58:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 89 time(s).
12/31/2012 12:37:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 88 time(s).
12/31/2012 12:26:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 87 time(s).
12/31/2012 12:26:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 86 time(s).
12/31/2012 11:41:11 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 85 time(s).
12/31/2012 11:03:55 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 84 time(s).
12/31/2012 11:02:28 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 83 time(s).
12/31/2012 11:02:20 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 82 time(s).
12/31/2012 11:02:12 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 81 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:54:28 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 80 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:54:22 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 79 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:54:09 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 78 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:49:50 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 77 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:23:42 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 76 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:19:44 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 75 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:19:36 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 74 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:19:27 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 73 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:18:51 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 72 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:16:28 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 71 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:16:20 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 70 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:16:09 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 69 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:11:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 68 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:56 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 67 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:42 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 66 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:38 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 65 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:32 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 64 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:27 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 63 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:22 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 62 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:15 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 61 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:10:02 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 60 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:09:54 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 59 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:09:42 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 58 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:09:37 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 57 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:08:48 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 56 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:08:00 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 55 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:07:55 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 54 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:07:18 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 53 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:07:06 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 52 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:07:00 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 51 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:06:09 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 50 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:05:00 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 49 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:04:53 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 48 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:03:43 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 47 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:03:34 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 46 time(s).
12/31/2012 10:03:29 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 45 time(s).
12/31/2012 1:13:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 95 time(s).
12/31/2012 1:13:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 94 time(s).
12/31/2012 1:13:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 93 time(s).
12/30/2012 11:39:01 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2845.0).
12/30/2012 11:38:31 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2845.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
12/30/2012 11:38:28 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/30/2012 11:38:28 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/30/2012 11:10:06 PM, Error: volsnap [14] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because of an IO failure on volume C:.
12/29/2012 11:49:41 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2815.0).
12/29/2012 11:49:12 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2815.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
12/29/2012 11:49:08 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/29/2012 11:49:08 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/28/2012 12:19:56 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2703.0).
12/28/2012 12:19:22 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2703.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
12/28/2012 12:19:19 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/28/2012 12:19:19 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/28/2012 11:34:41 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2787.0).
12/28/2012 11:34:08 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2787.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
12/28/2012 11:34:05 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/28/2012 11:34:05 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/27/2012 9:16:49 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General [5] - {Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\Users\JoelShari\ntuser.dat' was corrupted and it has been recovered. Some data might have been lost.
12/27/2012 9:16:12 AM, Error: Ntfs [55] - The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume C:.
12/26/2012 12:25:42 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2581.0).
12/26/2012 12:24:08 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2581.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
12/26/2012 12:23:59 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/26/2012 12:23:59 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/26/2012 11:56:13 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2625.0).
12/26/2012 11:55:35 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2625.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
12/26/2012 11:55:31 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
12/26/2012 11:55:31 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/2/2013 5:43:20 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 17 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:40:44 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 16 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:31:58 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 15 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:17:33 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 14 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:17:25 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 13 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:15:55 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 12 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:15:50 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 11 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:09:45 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 10 time(s).
1/2/2013 5:03:21 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 9 time(s).
1/2/2013 4:58:47 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 8 time(s).
1/2/2013 4:58:24 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 7 time(s).
1/2/2013 4:13:54 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007f (0x0000000000000008, 0x0000000080050031, 0x00000000000406f8, 0xfffff880019bc804). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 010213-20997-01.
1/2/2013 4:11:12 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Search service hung on starting.
1/2/2013 3:36:39 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800706be: Hotfix for Windows (KB947821).
1/2/2013 11:47:47 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 6 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:47:47 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Search service terminated with the following error: Transaction support within the specified resource manager is not started or was shut down due to an error.
1/2/2013 11:47:06 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 5 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:38:15 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 4 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:36:05 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:35:32 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
1/2/2013 11:34:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
1/2/2013 11:34:42 AM, Error: VDS Basic Provider [1] - Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
1/2/2013 11:34:18 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The lirsgt service failed to start due to the following error: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source.
1/2/2013 11:34:17 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The atksgt service failed to start due to the following error: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source.
1/2/2013 11:32:46 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 22 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:32:29 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 21 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:32:23 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 20 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:32:13 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 19 time(s).
1/2/2013 11:31:58 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 18 time(s).
1/1/2013 7:18:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 41 time(s).
1/1/2013 5:16:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 40 time(s).
1/1/2013 5:09:08 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 39 time(s).
1/1/2013 4:15:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 38 time(s).
1/1/2013 4:12:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 37 time(s).
1/1/2013 4:10:40 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 36 time(s).
1/1/2013 4:10:13 PM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR5.
1/1/2013 4:09:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 35 time(s).
1/1/2013 4:09:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 34 time(s).
1/1/2013 4:08:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 33 time(s).
1/1/2013 4:00:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 32 time(s).
1/1/2013 3:55:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 31 time(s).
1/1/2013 3:52:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 30 time(s).
1/1/2013 12:53:44 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 195 time(s).
1/1/2013 12:34:16 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2896.0).
1/1/2013 12:33:44 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2896.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/1/2013 12:33:40 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/1/2013 12:33:40 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/1/2013 11:51:40 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 44 time(s).
1/1/2013 11:38:35 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2941.0).
1/1/2013 11:37:39 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2941.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/1/2013 11:37:36 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/1/2013 11:37:36 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/1/2013 11:20:43 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 43 time(s).
1/1/2013 11:18:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 42 time(s).
1/1/2013 1:57:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 29 time(s).
1/1/2013 1:23:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 28 time(s).
1/1/2013 1:16:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 27 time(s).
1/1/2013 1:15:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 26 time(s).
1/1/2013 1:15:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 25 time(s).
1/1/2013 1:15:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 24 time(s).
1/1/2013 1:15:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 23 time(s).
.
==== End Of File ===========================

*This is the dds.txt file:*
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16447 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.9.2
Run by JoelShari at 11:47:36 on 2013-01-02
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4061.2193 [GMT -6:00]
.
AV: Spyware Doctor with AntiVirus *Enabled/Updated* {2F668A56-D5E0-2DF1-A0AE-CB1284F42AB2}
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {B140BF4E-23BB-4198-90AB-A51A4C60A69C}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {0A215EAA-0581-4E16-AA1B-9E6837E7EC21}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Spyware Doctor *Disabled/Updated* {94076BB2-F3DA-227F-9A1E-F060FF73600F}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\UMVPFSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Digidesign\Pro Tools\MMERefresh.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files\Mediafour\MacDrive 8\MacDrive8ServiceD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PACE\Services\LicenseServices\LDSvc.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Tools Security\pctsAuxs.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Tools Security\pctsSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vmnat.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Player\vmware-authd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vmnetdhcp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Tools Security\pctsGui.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe
C:\Windows\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
mStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
uURLSearchHooks: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB\prxtbDVDV.dll
uURLSearchHooks: {472734EA-242A-422b-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - <orphaned>
mURLSearchHooks: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB\prxtbDVDV.dll
BHO: {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - <orphaned>
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Search Helper: {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB\prxtbDVDV.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB\prxtbDVDV.dll
TB: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar: {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB\prxtbDVDV.dll
uRun: [AdobeBridge] <no file>
uRunOnce: [Uninstall C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64] C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /q /c rmdir /s /q "C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64"
mRun: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
mRun: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
mRun: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Tools Security\pctsGui.exe" /hideGUI
mRun: [DigidesignMMERefresh] C:\Program Files (x86)\Digidesign\Pro Tools\MMERefresh.exe
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE -startup
mRun: [TrayServer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Movie_Edit_Pro_15_Plus_Download_version\TrayServer.exe
mRun: [UpdatePDRShortCut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerDirector\8.0"
mRun: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\NETGEA~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutorun = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Free YouTube Download - C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeytvdownloader.htm
IE: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
IE: Google Sidewiki... - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - {CAFEEFAC-00109-0002-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBC} - <orphaned>
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
LSP: %windir%\system32\vsocklib.dll
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: line6.net
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - hxxp://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_25-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0033-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {F27237D7-93C8-44C2-AC6E-D6057B9A918F} - hxxps://juniper.net/dana-cached/sc/JuniperSetupClient.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{9719E9D1-CA70-4B7C-8255-11FC68120B2D} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{A4BE9F03-2A7D-4D65-89E9-62F7872A6A68} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{E24B5E96-4461-4599-AF10-B2ADA3CE3F4C} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
x64-BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
x64-BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
x64-Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s
x64-Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
x64-Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\Windows\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
x64-Run: [IntelliPoint] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
x64-Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
x64-Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
x64-IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
x64-IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
x64-DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_26-windows-i586.cab
x64-Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.foxnews.com/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2269050&SearchSource=2&q=
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}\components\FFExternalAlert.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\RadioWMPCoreGecko19.dll
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\MP3 Downloader\npAmazonMP3DownloaderPlugin101710.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.10411.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\PACE Anti-Piracy\iLok\NPPaceILok.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\23\NP_wtapp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\sswat_hwrc_win_live\npHotWheelsLoader.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npBFHUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npBP4FUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npLogitechDeviceDetection.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Adobe\Director\np32dsw.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_135.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2012-11-23 11:07; {ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}; C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}.xpi
FF - ExtSQL: 2012-12-17 12:24; {EEE6C361-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}; C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{EEE6C361-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}.xpi
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2012-12-12 15:14; {ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft\plugins\ff
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: yahoo.ytff.general.dontshowhpoffer - true);user_pref(extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack, affID=112542&tt=3212_5
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt - 
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt - ss
FF - user.js: network.protocol-handler.warn-external.dnupdate - false
FF - user.js: browser.sessionstore.resume_from_crash - false
FF - user.js: extensions.autoDisableScopes - 14
FF - user.js: security.csp.enable - false
.
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=52d33c9000000000000000256486df9c&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.id - 52d33c9000000000000000256486df9c
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.appId - {BDB69379-802F-4eaf-B541-F8DE92DD98DB}
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay - 15630
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn - 1.8.3.8
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni - 1.8.3.8
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs - 1.8.3.810:48:15
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId - babylon
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct - BabylonToolbar
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt - babsst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId - tb9
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng - en
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin - false
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 MDFSYSNT;MacDrive file system driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MDFSYSNT.SYS [2010-5-18 306280]
R0 MDPMGRNT;MacDrive Partition Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MDPMGRNT.SYS [2011-1-2 32352]
R0 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MpFilter.sys [2012-8-30 228768]
R0 PCTCore;PCTools KDS;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PCTCore64.sys [2011-4-9 257232]
R0 pctDS;PC Tools Data Store;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctDS64.sys [2011-4-9 452872]
R0 pctEFA;PC Tools Extended File Attributes;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctEFA64.sys [2011-4-9 816016]
R0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SCMNdisP.sys [2012-11-26 25056]
R0 vsock;vSockets Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vsock.sys [2012-12-17 70296]
R2 DigiNet;Digidesign Ethernet Support;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\diginet.sys [2011-1-2 21520]
R2 MacDrive8ServiceD;MacDrive 8 service for Digidesign;C:\Program Files\Mediafour\MacDrive 8\MacDrive8ServiceD.exe [2010-6-7 167424]
R2 PaceLicenseDServices;PACE License Services;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PACE\Services\LicenseServices\LDSvc.exe [2012-5-18 2938880]
R2 sdAuxService;PC Tools Auxiliary Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Tools Security\pctsAuxs.exe [2011-4-9 366840]
R2 sdCoreService;PC Tools Security Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Tools Security\pctsSvc.exe [2011-4-9 1150936]
R2 UMVPFSrv;UMVPFSrv;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\UMVPFSrv.exe [2012-1-18 450848]
R2 VMUSBArbService;VMware USB Arbitration Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe [2012-10-11 918680]
R2 WSWNDA3100v2;WSWNDA3100v2;C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2012-11-26 303360]
R3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bcmwlhigh664.sys [2012-11-26 1256192]
R3 iLokDrvr;Usb Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iLokDrvr.sys [2010-11-3 25720]
R3 IntcHdmiAddService;Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys [2010-4-9 138752]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt64win7.sys [2011-6-10 539240]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-11-9 160944]
S3 bomebus;Bome's Virtual MIDI Port Bus Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bomebus.sys [2010-11-13 34376]
S3 bomemidi;Bome's Virtual MIDI Port;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bomemidi.sys [2010-11-13 30792]
S3 CEDRIVER60;CEDRIVER60;C:\Program Files (x86)\Cheat Engine 6.2\dbk64.sys [2012-11-12 62752]
S3 DGUSBAP;Service for Digidesign Mbox2 (WDM);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dgmbx2.sys [2010-8-30 192528]
S3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2012-12-19 1038088]
S3 fssfltr;fssfltr;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fssfltr.sys [2012-11-24 57856]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2012-9-12 1512448]
S3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
S3 L6PODX3LV;POD X3 Live Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\L6PODX3LV64.sys [2010-3-9 894336]
S3 LVRS64;Logitech RightSound Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lvrs64.sys [2012-1-18 351136]
S3 LVUVC64;Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000(UVC);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lvuvc64.sys [2012-1-18 4865568]
S3 MADFUFTU8R;Service for M-Audio FastTrackUltra8R DFU;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R_DFU.sys [2011-1-11 47664]
S3 MAUSBFASTTRACKULTRA8R;Service for M-Audio Fast Track Ultra 8R;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R.sys [2011-1-11 197424]
S3 MBX2DFU;Digidesign Mbox 2 Firmware Updater;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dgmbx2fu.sys [2010-8-30 31120]
S3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys [2010-10-24 128456]
S3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe [2012-9-12 368896]
S3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;C:\Windows\System32\GameMon.des -service --> C:\Windows\System32\GameMon.des -service [?]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2011-6-6 59392]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-7-7 1255736]
S3 WDC_SAM;WD SCSI Pass Thru driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wdcsam64.sys [2008-5-6 14464]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
FileExt: .txt: txtfile=C:\Windows\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1 [UserChoice]
FileExt: .ini: Applications\notepad++a.exe - HKCR\Unknown\Shell=C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1 [UserChoice] [default=openas]
FileExt: .js: JSFile=C:\Windows\System32\WScript.exe "%1" %* [UserChoice]
ShellExec: dreamweaver.exe: Open="C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Dreamweaver CS4\dreamweaver.exe", "%1"
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-01-02 11:39:29 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\PreSonus
2013-01-02 11:39:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\PreSonus
2013-01-02 11:34:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Plugin Alliance
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Vstplugins
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST3
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Vstplugins
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VST3
2013-01-02 11:07:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Plugin Alliance
2013-01-02 11:07:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Avid
2013-01-02 11:06:20 33240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-01-02 11:06:07 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Propellerhead Software
2013-01-02 11:06:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\PreSonus
2013-01-02 10:26:14 -------- d-----w- C:\MGADiagToolOutput
2013-01-02 09:34:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\CheckSur
2013-01-02 05:37:18 9125352 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{34AA9123-6E06-4B48-B70C-A4530475C3B6}\mpengine.dll
2013-01-01 06:29:26 9125352 ------w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-12-31 21:48:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
2012-12-31 20:55:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\PMB Files
2012-12-31 20:55:43 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\PMB Files
2012-12-31 16:18:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DXBX
2012-12-30 19:35:08 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\AlawarEntertainment
2012-12-28 09:21:44 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.004
2012-12-28 05:44:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Python33
2012-12-28 05:29:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\workspace
2012-12-28 05:28:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\eclipse
2012-12-27 23:34:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mean Hamster
2012-12-27 23:34:46 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Mean Hamster
2012-12-26 18:26:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\EleFun Games
2012-12-25 22:19:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Happyville__
2012-12-24 18:13:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Super Hexagon
2012-12-24 18:11:42 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Digipen
2012-12-24 18:10:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DigiPen
2012-12-24 18:00:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Unvanquished
2012-12-24 17:38:59 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\NetMedia Providers
2012-12-24 17:38:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Sony
2012-12-24 17:10:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Hardcore
2012-12-24 17:10:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Toxic Biohazard
2012-12-24 16:42:43 1554944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vorbis.acm
2012-12-24 16:42:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Outsim
2012-12-24 02:06:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\casualArts
2012-12-24 02:06:15 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\casualArts
2012-12-22 19:17:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\6833245EDD86479A882A8360D62C8194.TMP
2012-12-21 20:42:52 -------- d-----r- C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2012-12-21 17:57:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Razer
2012-12-20 20:22:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Tasty Planet
2012-12-20 20:22:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\ReflexiveArcade
2012-12-20 15:57:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\PCDJ Red Mobile
2012-12-20 15:53:38 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\PCDJ Dex
2012-12-20 14:38:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\MAGIX
2012-12-19 22:51:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\.hydrogen
2012-12-19 16:51:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared
2012-12-19 15:57:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Python-Eggs
2012-12-18 19:20:31 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Microsoft
2012-12-17 19:36:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2012-12-17 18:43:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\TechSmith Shared
2012-12-17 17:57:32 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Daring Development
2012-12-17 17:57:18 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Programs
2012-12-17 17:29:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\VMware
2012-12-17 17:29:17 70296 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vsock.sys
2012-12-17 17:29:17 67224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vsocklib.dll
2012-12-17 17:29:17 63128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vsocklib.dll
2012-12-17 17:29:15 67224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmx86.sys
2012-12-17 17:29:15 32920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VMkbd.sys
2012-12-17 17:28:46 357016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vmnetdhcp.exe
2012-12-17 17:28:45 435864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vmnat.exe
2012-12-17 17:28:45 30360 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetuserif.sys
2012-12-17 17:28:41 933528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vnetlib64.dll
2012-12-17 17:28:37 52376 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hcmon.sys
2012-12-17 17:27:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware
2012-12-17 17:27:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware
2012-12-17 17:27:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware
2012-12-13 00:34:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Little Inferno
2012-12-12 21:09:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoft
2012-12-12 21:09:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft
2012-12-12 08:09:46 16363960 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2012-12-10 21:16:26 114688 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np32dsw.dll
2012-12-10 20:45:23 -------- d-----w- C:\MoTemp
2012-12-10 20:28:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\spool
2012-12-10 15:48:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\LifeForm
2012-12-09 05:36:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Enterbrain
2012-12-08 19:32:23 -------- d-sh--w- C:\ProgramData\SecuROM
2012-12-08 14:48:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Kalypso Media
2012-12-08 13:43:45 12400 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\SECDRV.SYS
2012-12-08 04:31:11 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Age of Empires 3
2012-12-08 04:04:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Install Creator Pro
2012-12-07 19:58:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\My Games
2012-12-07 03:11:20 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\REVOLT
2012-12-05 23:40:32 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\DigitalDJ17
2012-12-05 09:20:54 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.003
2012-12-04 21:14:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Dxtory Software
2012-12-04 21:14:46 3673600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\DxtoryCodec64.dll
2012-12-04 21:14:46 3166720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DxtoryCodec.dll
2012-12-04 05:08:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\MAGIX Services
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-12-20 14:40:33 120200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DLLDEV32i.dll
2012-12-14 22:49:28 24176 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-12-12 08:09:55 73656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-12-12 08:09:55 697272 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-12-02 17:49:19 303616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atksgt.sys
2012-12-02 17:48:57 35328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lirsgt.sys
2012-11-29 02:10:08 4608 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\w95inf32.dll
2012-11-29 02:10:08 2272 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\w95inf16.dll
2012-11-16 01:43:44 52224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\ipuninst.exe
2012-11-09 04:42:47 466456 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wrap_oal.dll
2012-11-09 04:42:47 444952 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wrap_oal.dll
2012-11-09 04:42:47 122904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\OpenAL32.dll
2012-11-09 04:42:47 109080 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenAL32.dll
2012-11-05 21:55:21 178800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\CmdLineExt_x64.dll
2012-11-01 14:42:30 139264 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tmb1-v32.dll
2012-11-01 14:42:30 129024 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\tmb1-v64.dll
2012-11-01 08:34:10 62104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vmnetbridge.dll
2012-11-01 08:34:10 45720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetbridge.sys
2012-11-01 08:34:08 48792 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vnetinst.dll
2012-11-01 08:34:08 24216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnet.sys
2012-11-01 08:34:08 20120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetadapter.sys
2012-11-01 07:02:08 353280 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vmnc.dll
2012-10-27 01:01:18 237400 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys
2012-10-27 01:00:50 131416 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys
2012-10-27 00:59:44 119640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxUSBMon.sys
2012-10-24 20:17:10 85104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmci.sys
2012-10-13 04:15:35 821736 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\npdeployJava1.dll
2012-10-13 04:15:35 746984 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
.
============= FINISH: 11:49:00.01 ===============

Thanks for your assistance!

Joel


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome.

First problem I can see in your logs is that you have two Anti Virus programs installed. You should never have more than one as it can cause conflicts, reduce system performance and reduce the systems security level. MSE is highly recommended so I would suggest you uninstall Spyware Doctor not just disable it.

Second issue I see is multiple outdated versions of Java installed which is a security risk. Please uninstall all Java entries by going into Programs and Features via the Control Panel. You only need to keep Java 7 Update 9 which is the most recent, remove all the others.

The error logs are showing problems consistent with an infection so we need to run some scans. Your update log shows updates have been downloaded but clearly have not been installed for MSE.

Please run this scan and post the logs:

1. Download Malwarebytes Anti-Rootkit from this link mbar
2. Unzip the File to a convenient location. (Recommend the Desktop)
3. Open the folder where the contents were unzipped to run *mbar.exe*










4. Double-click on the mbar.exe file, you may receive a User Account Control prompt asking if you are sure you wish to allow the program to run. Please allow the program to run and MBAR will now start to install any necessary drivers that are required for the program to operate correctly. If a rootkit is interfering with the installation of the drivers you will see a message that states that the DDA driver was not installed and that you should reboot your computer to install it. You will see this image:










5. If you receive this message, please click on the Yes button and Malwarebytes Anti-Rootkit will now restart your computer. Once the computer is rebooted and you login, MBAR will automatically start and you will now be at the start screen. (If no Rootkit warning you will go from step 4 to 6.)

6. The following image opens, select Next.










7. The following image opens, select Update










8. When the Update completes, select Next










9. In the following window ensure "Targets" are ticked. Then select "Scan"










10. If an infection/s is found the *"Cleanup Button"* to remove threats will be available. A list of infected files will be listed like the following example:










11. *Do not* select the "Clean up Button" select the "Exit" button, there will be a warning as follows:










12. Select "Yes" to close down the program. If NO infections were found you will see the following image:










13. Select "Exit" to close down.
14. Copy and paste the two following logs from the *mbar* folder:

*System - log*
*Mbar - log* Date and time of scan will also be shown


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark1965,

I have uninstalled SpyDoctor and all Java updates except Java 7 Update 9.

*Here is the system-log from the mbar*
---------------------------------------
Malwarebytes Anti-Rootkit BETA 1.01.0.1011

(c) Malwarebytes Corporation 2011-2012

OS version: 6.1.7601 Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64

Account is Administrative

Internet Explorer version: 9.0.8112.16421

File system is: NTFS
Disk drives: C:\ DRIVE_FIXED
CPU speed: 2.693000 GHz
Memory total: 4258250752, free: 2460274688

------------ Kernel report ------------
01/03/2013 06:33:07
------------ Loaded modules -----------
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
\SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
\SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
\SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
\SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
\SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WMILIB.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vsock.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Tpkd.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\MDPMGRNT.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\MDFSYSNT.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCDEmu.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ks.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_iaStor.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpfve.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\point64.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMkbd.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll
\SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll
\SystemRoot\System32\ATMFD.DLL
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\diginet.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmnetbridge.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\VMNET.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcmon.sys
\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmx86.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\adfs.SYS
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SECDRV.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmnetuserif.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\RDPWD.SYS
\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
\??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
\Windows\System32\smss.exe
\Windows\System32\apisetschema.dll
\Windows\System32\autochk.exe
\Windows\System32\nsi.dll
\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll
\Windows\System32\usp10.dll
\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll
\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll
\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll
\Windows\System32\sechost.dll
\Windows\System32\shell32.dll
\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll
\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll
\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll
\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll
\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll
\Windows\System32\lpk.dll
\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
\Windows\System32\msctf.dll
\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll
\Windows\System32\user32.dll
\Windows\System32\imm32.dll
\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll
\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll
\Windows\System32\psapi.dll
\Windows\System32\devobj.dll
\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll
\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll
----------- End -----------
<<<1>>>
Upper Device Name: \Device\Harddisk4\DR4
Upper Device Object: 0xfffffa8006691060
Upper Device Driver Name: \Driver\Disk\
Lower Device Name: \Device\00000081\
Lower Device Object: 0xfffffa8006451b60
Lower Device Driver Name: \Driver\USBSTOR\
Device already Exists: 0xfffffa8007895e40
<<<1>>>
Upper Device Name: \Device\Harddisk3\DR3
Upper Device Object: 0xfffffa800654b060
Upper Device Driver Name: \Driver\Disk\
Lower Device Name: \Device\00000080\
Lower Device Object: 0xfffffa8006444b60
Lower Device Driver Name: \Driver\USBSTOR\
Device already Exists: 0xfffffa8007b4b090
<<<1>>>
Upper Device Name: \Device\Harddisk2\DR2
Upper Device Object: 0xfffffa8006548060
Upper Device Driver Name: \Driver\Disk\
Lower Device Name: \Device\0000007f\
Lower Device Object: 0xfffffa8006457b60
Lower Device Driver Name: \Driver\USBSTOR\
Device already Exists: 0xfffffa8007a4dba0
<<<1>>>
Upper Device Name: \Device\Harddisk1\DR1
Upper Device Object: 0xfffffa8006949790
Upper Device Driver Name: \Driver\Disk\
Lower Device Name: \Device\0000007e\
Lower Device Object: 0xfffffa800644db60
Lower Device Driver Name: \Driver\USBSTOR\
Device already Exists: 0xfffffa8007cf4090
<<<1>>>
Upper Device Name: \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
Upper Device Object: 0xfffffa8005475060
Upper Device Driver Name: \Driver\Disk\
Lower Device Name: \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1\
Lower Device Object: 0xfffffa8004420050
Lower Device Driver Name: \Driver\iaStor\
Device already Exists: 0xfffffa80079c3090
Downloaded database version: v2013.01.03.02
Downloaded database version: v2012.12.27.02
Initializing...
Done!
<<<2>>>
Device number: 0, partition: 3
Physical Sector Size: 512
Drive: 0, DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8005475060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
--------- Disk Stack ------
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8005477b90, DeviceName: Unknown, DriverName: \Driver\partmgr\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8005476c70, DeviceName: Unknown, DriverName: \Driver\MDPMGRNT\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8005475060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8004420050, DeviceName: \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1\, DriverName: \Driver\iaStor\
------------ End ----------
Upper DeviceData: 0xfffff8a010d40a90, 0xfffffa8005475060, 0xfffffa8007bfd790
Lower DeviceData: 0xfffff8a00d586140, 0xfffffa8004420050, 0xfffffa80079c3090
<<<3>>>
Volume: C:
File system type: NTFS
SectorSize = 512, ClusterSize = 4096, MFTRecordSize = 1024, MFTIndexSize = 4096 bytes
Scanning directory: C:\Windows\system32\drivers...
Done!
Drive 0
Scanning MBR on drive 0...
Inspecting partition table:
MBR Signature: 55AA
Disk Signature: 78033E78

Partition information:

Partition 0 type is Other (0xde)
Partition is NOT ACTIVE.
Partition starts at LBA: 63 Numsec = 80262

Partition 1 type is Primary (0x7)
Partition is ACTIVE.
Partition starts at LBA: 81920 Numsec = 30720000
Partition file system is NTFS
Partition is bootable

Partition 2 type is Primary (0x7)
Partition is NOT ACTIVE.
Partition starts at LBA: 30801920 Numsec = 945969200

Partition 3 type is Empty (0x0)
Partition is NOT ACTIVE.
Partition starts at LBA: 0 Numsec = 0

Disk Size: 500107862016 bytes
Sector size: 512 bytes

Scanning physical sectors of unpartitioned space on drive 0 (1-62-976753168-976773168)...
Physical Sector Size: 0
Drive: 1, DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006949790, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk1\DR1\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
--------- Disk Stack ------
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006453b90, DeviceName: Unknown, DriverName: \Driver\partmgr\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006949790, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk1\DR1\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa800644db60, DeviceName: \Device\0000007e\, DriverName: \Driver\USBSTOR\
------------ End ----------
Physical Sector Size: 0
Drive: 2, DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006548060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk2\DR2\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
--------- Disk Stack ------
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006452b90, DeviceName: Unknown, DriverName: \Driver\partmgr\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006548060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk2\DR2\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006457b60, DeviceName: \Device\0000007f\, DriverName: \Driver\USBSTOR\
------------ End ----------
Physical Sector Size: 0
Drive: 3, DevicePointer: 0xfffffa800654b060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk3\DR3\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
--------- Disk Stack ------
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa800644fb90, DeviceName: Unknown, DriverName: \Driver\partmgr\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa800654b060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk3\DR3\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006444b60, DeviceName: \Device\00000080\, DriverName: \Driver\USBSTOR\
------------ End ----------
Physical Sector Size: 0
Drive: 4, DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006691060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk4\DR4\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
--------- Disk Stack ------
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006450b90, DeviceName: Unknown, DriverName: \Driver\partmgr\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006691060, DeviceName: \Device\Harddisk4\DR4\, DriverName: \Driver\Disk\
DevicePointer: 0xfffffa8006451b60, DeviceName: \Device\00000081\, DriverName: \Driver\USBSTOR\
------------ End ----------
Done!
Performing system, memory and registry scan...
Done!
Scan finished
=======================================

*Here is the mbar-log*
Malwarebytes Anti-Rootkit 1.01.0.1011
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.01.03.02

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
JoelShari :: JOELSHARI-PC [administrator]

1/3/2013 6:47:04 AM
mbar-log-2013-01-03 (06-47-04).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM | P2P
Scan options disabled: 
Objects scanned: 32303
Time elapsed: 13 minute(s), 39 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

Thank you.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That scan has come up clean, please run these two scans.

Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and click on this icon on your desktop:









You will then see the screen below, click on the *Delete* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to reboot the PC. When the PC has rebooted you will be presented with the report, copy & paste it into your next post.









============================================================================

Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and run it on the computer with the issue.


Put a check mark in all the boxes.
Press "*Scan*".
It will create a log (FSS.txt) in the same directory the tool is run.
Please copy and paste the log to your reply.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark1965,

Below are the reports from the two scans you requested I complete.

Thanks again.

*ADW Report:*

# AdwCleaner v2.104 - Logfile created 01/04/2013 at 07:50:51
# Updated 29/12/2012 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : JoelShari - JOELSHARI-PC
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\JoelShari\Downloads\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\babylon.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\JOELSH~1\AppData\Local\Temp\Uninstall.exe
File Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{EEE6C361-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}.xpi
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\OApps
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\iWin
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Tarma Installer
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Trymedia
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\LocalLow\DVDVideoSoftTB
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\iWin
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\ConduitCommon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\ConduitEngine
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\CT2269050
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\Smartbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Crossrider
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\DVDVideoSoftTB
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Freecause
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\PriceGong
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{625F420E-A4A9-4B40-BC23-716C1C43893A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D3F69D07-0AEE-47AF-87D0-1A67D4F70C68}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SweetIM
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Zugo
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4D79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{3BD44F0E-0596-4008-AEE0-45D47E3A8F0E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{BDB69379-802F-4EAF-B541-F8DE92DD98DB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar.CT2269050
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Default Tab
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\DVDVideoSoftTB
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\MyBabylontb_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\MyBabylontb_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{D3F69D07-0AEE-47AF-87D0-1A67D4F70C68}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SweetIM
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{80922EE0-8A76-46AE-95D5-BD3C3FE0708D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{D3F69D07-0AEE-47AF-87D0-1A67D4F70C68}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{809EA927-9CA7-4E62-94CC-A78B6FCEEAC2}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{EFB2B03A-11E3-4728-AF39-07C85F13A869}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Tarma Installer
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\New Windows\Allow [*.crossrider.com]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\New Windows\Allow [*.crossrider.com]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{872B5B88-9DB5-4310-BDD0-AC189557E5F5}]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16447

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v17.0.1 (en-US)

File : C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\prefs.js

C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\user.js ... Deleted !

Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.FirstTime", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.LoginRevertSettingsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT226[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.UserID", "UN37988350359504225");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.enableAlerts", "always");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.fixUrls", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.isNewTabEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.isPerformedSmartBarTransition", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.isWelcomPage", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.keyword", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_SEARCH_TERM\":\"\",\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxp%[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.searchInNewTabEnabled", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_services_login_10.13.40.15_lastUpdate", "1357306932738");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1357277228676");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1357306932218");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1357277228760");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.settingsINI", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.smartbar.CTID", "CT2269050");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.smartbar.toolbarName", "DVDVideoSoftTB ");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.startPage", "userChanged");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.toolbarBornServerTime", "6-11-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "4-1-2013");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2269050_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchEngineList", "");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchUrlList", "");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT2269050");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt", "babsst");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.appId", "{BDB69379-802F-4eaf-B541-F8DE92DD98DB}");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng", "en");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.excTlbr", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.id", "52d33c9000000000000000256486df9c");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay", "15630");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef", "sst");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct", "BabylonToolbar");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId", "babylon");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId", "tb9");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=TB_def&mntrId=[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn", "1.8.3.8");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni", "1.8.3.8");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack", "affID=112542&tt=3212_5");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt", "ss");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs", "1.8.3.810:48:15");
Deleted : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2269050&SearchSource=2&q=[...]
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT[...]

*************************

AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [11812 octets] - [04/01/2013 07:50:51]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [11873 octets] ##########

*FSS Report*

Farbar Service Scanner Version: 23-12-2012
Ran by JoelShari (administrator) on 04-01-2013 at 07:56:13
Running from "C:\Users\JoelShari\Downloads"
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Yahoo IP is accessible.
Yahoo.com is accessible.

Windows Firewall:
=============

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================

System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================

Action Center:
============

Windows Update:
============

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================

Windows Defender:
==============
WinDefend Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of WinDefend service is set to Demand. The default start type is Auto.
The ImagePath of WinDefend service is OK.
The ServiceDll of WinDefend service is OK.

Windows Defender Disabled Policy: 
==========================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware"=DWORD:1

Other Services:
==============

File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit

**** End of log ****


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

So far no sign of anything suspicious, but something must be causing an issue with MSE updates and the Search Service.

Please open MSE and click on the Update tab, tell me the date shown next to : *Definitions last updated:* Then click the Update button to check for updates and tell me what it reports.

Then click on Start and Control Panel. Open Windows Update and click on Check for updates in the left pane. Tell me what it reports.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark1956,

The Definitions Last Updated: 1/4/2013 at 11:39 PM.

When I clicked update, it checked and then stated it was installing, the green bar when to full, and then appeared to complete; however, the message stated:
Virus and spyware definitions: Connection failed
Security essentials couldn't complete the virus and spyware definitions update on 1/5/2013, 3.53 PM because of an internet or network connectivity problem.

Then it changed the Definitions created on and Definitions last updated to 1/5/2013 at 10:41 AM and 1/5/2013 at 3.53 PM. It states the virus and spyware definition versions are 1.141.3235.0.

I did not lose my connectivity to the internet as I was on this site as well as facebook while the update ran.

In the check for updates box it states Most recent check for updates: 8/15/2012 at 1.42 AM, and Updates were installed 10/2/2012 at 2:01 AM. Each time I check for updates I'm instructed to restart my computer to install important updates, but I never notice updates being installed.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I think we need to do a check on the hard drive file structure. There are a few errors in the event log that could suggest a problem with the hard drive.

It looks like everything in the update process is working until it actually comes to install an update. MSE is only slightly behind as the most recent virus definitions are 1.141.3236.0. The event log shows it is also failing to update the software and it appears to keep trying to install earlier virus definitions suggesting the software may be corrupt.

*Disk Check*


Click on *Start* then type *cmd* in the search box. A menu will pop up with *cmd* at the top, *right click* on it and select *Run as Administrator*. Another box will open, at the prompt type *chkdsk /r* and hit *Enter*._ *Note:* you must include a space between the *k* and the */*_
You will then see the following message:
*chkdsk* cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?* (Y/N)*
Type *Y* for yes, and hit *Enter*. Then reboot the computer.
*chkdsk* will start when Windows begins loading again. Let all 5 phases run and don't use or turn off the computer. (_The *chkdsk* process may take an hour or more to finish, if it appears to freeze this is normal so *do not* interrupt it. On drives above 500GB it can take several hours._)
When the Disk Check is done, it will finish loading Windows.

Then follow this guide to find the *chkdsk* log. *NOTE:* You need to do the search for *wininit* not *chkdsk*.
Windows 7 Disk Check log

Once the log is in view then click on* Copy* in the right hand pane and select *"Copy details as text".*
You can then *right click* on the message box on this forum and select *Paste* and the log will appear, add any further information asked for and then click on *Submit/Post Quick Reply* and your done.

Please also run this and post the log:


Windows 7 System File Checker
Click on *Start* and type *cmd* in the search box. Right click on *cmd* in the popup menu and select *Run as Administrator*.
Another box will open, at the Command Prompt, type *sfc /scannow* and press Enter. (Note the gap between the c and the /)
Let the check run to completion. *DO NOT* reboot the PC or close the *cmd* window.
Copy & Paste the following command at the Command Prompt and press Enter:

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Zip up the file and attach it to your next post.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

*This is the wininit log.*

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 12/5/2012 3:23:58 AM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: JoelShari-PC
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
749824 file records processed.

File verification completed.
889 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

61 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
The file reference 0x14200000002993d of index entry Windows of index $I30
with parent 0x25249 is not the same as 0x14b00000002993d.
Deleting index entry Windows in index $I30 of file 152137.
853124 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file TMP000000233018CF7914DE8C27 (80385) into directory file 4762.
There is no DOS file name attribute in file 0x13a01.
Correcting minor file name errors in file 80385.
4 unindexed files scanned.

CHKDSK is recovering remaining unindexed files.
3 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
749824 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 257 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 257 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 257 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
51651 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36258528 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

472984599 KB total disk space.
199277844 KB in 651689 files.
272972 KB in 51654 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
869903 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
272563880 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118246149 total allocation units on disk.
68140970 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 71 0b 00 6e bb 0a 00 b7 69 11 00 00 00 00 00 .q..n....i......
d2 50 00 00 3d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .P..=...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-12-05T09:23:58.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>204172</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>JoelShari-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
749824 file records processed.

File verification completed.
889 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

61 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
The file reference 0x14200000002993d of index entry Windows of index $I30
with parent 0x25249 is not the same as 0x14b00000002993d.
Deleting index entry Windows in index $I30 of file 152137.
853124 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file TMP000000233018CF7914DE8C27 (80385) into directory file 4762.
There is no DOS file name attribute in file 0x13a01.
Correcting minor file name errors in file 80385.
4 unindexed files scanned.

CHKDSK is recovering remaining unindexed files.
3 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
749824 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 257 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 257 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 257 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
51651 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36258528 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

472984599 KB total disk space.
199277844 KB in 651689 files.
272972 KB in 51654 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
869903 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
272563880 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118246149 total allocation units on disk.
68140970 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 71 0b 00 6e bb 0a 00 b7 69 11 00 00 00 00 00 .q..n....i......
d2 50 00 00 3d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .P..=...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>

*This is the sfcdetails*
2013-01-06 19:46:19, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:19, Info CSI 0000000f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:22, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:22, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:22, Info CSI 00000013 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:24, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:24, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:24, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:27, Info CSI 00000019 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:27, Info CSI 0000001a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:27, Info CSI 0000001b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:32, Info CSI 0000001d [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:32, Info CSI 0000001e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:32, Info CSI 0000001f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:36, Info CSI 00000021 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:37, Info CSI 00000022 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:37, Info CSI 00000023 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:40, Info CSI 00000025 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:40, Info CSI 00000026 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:40, Info CSI 00000027 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:47, Info CSI 00000029 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:47, Info CSI 0000002a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:47, Info CSI 0000002b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:51, Info CSI 0000002d [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:51, Info CSI 0000002e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:51, Info CSI 0000002f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:54, Info CSI 00000031 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:54, Info CSI 00000032 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:54, Info CSI 00000033 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:46:58, Info CSI 00000035 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:46:58, Info CSI 00000036 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:46:58, Info CSI 00000037 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:06, Info CSI 0000003a [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:06, Info CSI 0000003b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:06, Info CSI 0000003c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:11, Info CSI 00000041 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:12, Info CSI 00000042 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:12, Info CSI 00000043 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:16, Info CSI 00000046 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:16, Info CSI 00000047 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:16, Info CSI 00000048 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:21, Info CSI 0000004a [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:22, Info CSI 0000004b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:22, Info CSI 0000004c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:29, Info CSI 0000006e [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:29, Info CSI 0000006f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:29, Info CSI 00000070 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:37, Info CSI 00000075 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:37, Info CSI 00000076 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:37, Info CSI 00000077 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:43, Info CSI 00000079 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:43, Info CSI 0000007a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:43, Info CSI 0000007b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:48, Info CSI 0000007d [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:48, Info CSI 0000007e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:48, Info CSI 0000007f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:47:54, Info CSI 00000081 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:47:54, Info CSI 00000082 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:47:54, Info CSI 00000083 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:00, Info CSI 00000085 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:00, Info CSI 00000086 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:00, Info CSI 00000087 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:10, Info CSI 000000aa [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:10, Info CSI 000000ab [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:10, Info CSI 000000ac [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:17, Info CSI 000000ae [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:17, Info CSI 000000af [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:17, Info CSI 000000b0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:28, Info CSI 000000b2 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:28, Info CSI 000000b3 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:28, Info CSI 000000b4 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:39, Info CSI 000000b8 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:40, Info CSI 000000b9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:40, Info CSI 000000ba [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:42, Info CSI 000000bc [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:42, Info CSI 000000bd [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:42, Info CSI 000000be [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:44, Info CSI 000000c0 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:44, Info CSI 000000c1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:44, Info CSI 000000c2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:49, Info CSI 000000c7 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:49, Info CSI 000000c8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:49, Info CSI 000000c9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:56, Info CSI 000000d9 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:56, Info CSI 000000da [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:56, Info CSI 000000db [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:48:59, Info CSI 000000dd [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:48:59, Info CSI 000000de [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:48:59, Info CSI 000000df [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:03, Info CSI 000000e1 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:04, Info CSI 000000e2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:04, Info CSI 000000e3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:08, Info CSI 000000e5 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:08, Info CSI 000000e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:08, Info CSI 000000e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:15, Info CSI 000000ea [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:15, Info CSI 000000eb [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:15, Info CSI 000000ec [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:21, Info CSI 000000ef [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:21, Info CSI 000000f0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:21, Info CSI 000000f1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:24, Info CSI 000000f3 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:24, Info CSI 000000f4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:24, Info CSI 000000f5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:27, Info CSI 000000f7 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:27, Info CSI 000000f8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:27, Info CSI 000000f9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:37, Info CSI 000000fb [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:37, Info CSI 000000fc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:37, Info CSI 000000fd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:43, Info CSI 000000ff [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:43, Info CSI 00000100 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:43, Info CSI 00000101 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:49:53, Info CSI 00000104 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:49:53, Info CSI 00000105 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:49:53, Info CSI 00000106 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:50:00, Info CSI 0000011d [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:50:00, Info CSI 0000011e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:50:00, Info CSI 0000011f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:50:07, Info CSI 00000121 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:50:07, Info CSI 00000122 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:50:07, Info CSI 00000123 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:50:25, Info CSI 00000125 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:50:25, Info CSI 00000126 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:50:25, Info CSI 00000127 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:50:38, Info CSI 0000012a [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:50:38, Info CSI 0000012b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:50:38, Info CSI 0000012c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:50:49, Info CSI 0000012e [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:50:49, Info CSI 0000012f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:50:49, Info CSI 00000130 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:50:55, Info CSI 00000132 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:50:55, Info CSI 00000133 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:50:55, Info CSI 00000134 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:01, Info CSI 00000136 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:01, Info CSI 00000137 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:01, Info CSI 00000138 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:07, Info CSI 0000013c [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:07, Info CSI 0000013d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:07, Info CSI 0000013e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:20, Info CSI 00000140 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:20, Info CSI 00000141 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:20, Info CSI 00000142 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:31, Info CSI 00000145 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:31, Info CSI 00000146 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:31, Info CSI 00000147 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:37, Info CSI 00000149 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:37, Info CSI 0000014a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:37, Info CSI 0000014b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:42, Info CSI 0000014e [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:43, Info CSI 0000014f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:43, Info CSI 00000150 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:52, Info CSI 00000153 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:52, Info CSI 00000154 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:52, Info CSI 00000155 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:51:58, Info CSI 00000157 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:51:59, Info CSI 00000158 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:51:59, Info CSI 00000159 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:06, Info CSI 0000015b [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:06, Info CSI 0000015c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:06, Info CSI 0000015d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:12, Info CSI 0000015f [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:13, Info CSI 00000160 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:13, Info CSI 00000161 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:19, Info CSI 00000164 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:19, Info CSI 00000165 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:19, Info CSI 00000166 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:25, Info CSI 00000168 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:25, Info CSI 00000169 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:25, Info CSI 0000016a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:32, Info CSI 0000016d [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:32, Info CSI 0000016e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:32, Info CSI 0000016f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:39, Info CSI 00000171 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:39, Info CSI 00000172 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:39, Info CSI 00000173 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:45, Info CSI 00000177 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:45, Info CSI 00000178 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:45, Info CSI 00000179 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:52, Info CSI 0000017b [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:52, Info CSI 0000017c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:52, Info CSI 0000017d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:52:59, Info CSI 00000180 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:52:59, Info CSI 00000181 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:52:59, Info CSI 00000182 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:07, Info CSI 00000184 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:07, Info CSI 00000185 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:07, Info CSI 00000186 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:09, Info CSI 00000188 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:09, Info CSI 00000189 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:09, Info CSI 0000018a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:13, Info CSI 0000018c [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:14, Info CSI 0000018d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:14, Info CSI 0000018e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:20, Info CSI 00000190 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:20, Info CSI 00000191 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:20, Info CSI 00000192 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:27, Info CSI 00000194 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:27, Info CSI 00000195 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:27, Info CSI 00000196 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:32, Info CSI 00000198 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:32, Info CSI 00000199 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:32, Info CSI 0000019a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:37, Info CSI 0000019c [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:37, Info CSI 0000019d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:37, Info CSI 0000019e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:53:51, Info CSI 000001a0 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:53:51, Info CSI 000001a1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:53:51, Info CSI 000001a2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:13, Info CSI 000001a4 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:13, Info CSI 000001a5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:13, Info CSI 000001a6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:20, Info CSI 000001a8 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:20, Info CSI 000001a9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:20, Info CSI 000001aa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:28, Info CSI 000001ac [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:28, Info CSI 000001ad [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:28, Info CSI 000001ae [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:30, Info CSI 000001b0 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:30, Info CSI 000001b1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:30, Info CSI 000001b2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:34, Info CSI 000001b4 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:34, Info CSI 000001b5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:34, Info CSI 000001b6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:42, Info CSI 000001b8 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:42, Info CSI 000001b9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:42, Info CSI 000001ba [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:49, Info CSI 000001c2 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:49, Info CSI 000001c3 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:49, Info CSI 000001c4 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:53, Info CSI 000001c6 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:53, Info CSI 000001c7 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:53, Info CSI 000001c8 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:54:56, Info CSI 000001ca [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:54:56, Info CSI 000001cb [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:54:56, Info CSI 000001cc [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:55:01, Info CSI 000001ce [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:55:01, Info CSI 000001cf [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:55:01, Info CSI 000001d0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:55:10, Info CSI 000001d2 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:55:10, Info CSI 000001d3 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:55:10, Info CSI 000001d4 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:55:17, Info CSI 000001d7 [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:55:18, Info CSI 000001d8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:55:18, Info CSI 000001d9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:55:20, Info CSI 000001db [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:55:20, Info CSI 000001dc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:55:20, Info CSI 000001dd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2013-01-06 19:55:23, Info CSI 000001df [SR] Verify complete
2013-01-06 19:55:23, Info CSI 000001e0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2013-01-06 19:55:23, Info CSI 000001e1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction

Thanks again.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried downloading and installing those specific problem updates manually?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The file checker found no problems, but the disc check has found and corrected a few errors in the file system.

Please now go back to post 2 STEP 2 and delete the Download.old folder, then rename the new Download folder to Download.old. Reboot the system and let it run for several hours and see if the Update error message still pops up. If it does please post the last 50 or so lines from the update log.

Please also run DDS again and Copy & Paste the "Event Viewer Messages From Past Week" from the Attach.txt log into your next reply.

Check and see if MSE will update to the latest definitions it should now be showing 1.141.3281.0. If it is still having an issue then uninstall it and download a fresh copy from here: Microsoft Security Essentials run the program after installing it and check to see if it updates ok.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

I've completed the tasks outlined. Below are the attach and dds reports. I'll let you know.
*
Attach file*
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 7/5/2010 5:42:28 PM
System Uptime: 1/7/2013 8:11:49 PM (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Dell Inc. | | 0K83V0
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70GHz | CPU 1 | 2700/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 451 GiB total, 251.482 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
E: is Removable
F: is Removable
G: is Removable
H: is Removable
I: is CDROM ()
J: is CDROM ()
K: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0000
Manufacturer: VMware, Inc.
Name: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
PNP Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0000
Service: VMnetAdapter
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0001
Manufacturer: VMware, Inc.
Name: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
PNP Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0001
Service: VMnetAdapter
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP1105: 1/6/2013 2:46:28 PM - Installed Hitman Blood Money
RP1106: 1/7/2013 8:30:03 AM - Removed Adobe Photoshop CS4 (64 Bit)
RP1107: 1/7/2013 12:59:29 PM - Installed Java SE Development Kit 7 Update 10
RP1108: 1/7/2013 1:00:18 PM - Installed Java 7 Update 10
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Sansa Media Converter
Adobe After Effects CS4
Adobe After Effects CS4 Presets
Adobe After Effects CS4 Third Party Content
Adobe AIR
Adobe Anchor Service CS4
Adobe Anchor Service x64 CS4
Adobe Bridge CS4
Adobe CMaps CS4
Adobe CMaps x64 CS4
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific CS4
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles AE CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles CS CS4
Adobe CSI CS4
Adobe CSI CS4 x64
Adobe Default Language CS4
Adobe Download Assistant
Adobe Dreamweaver CS4
Adobe Drive CS4 x64
Adobe Dynamiclink Support
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit CS4
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Linguistics CS4
Adobe Linguistics CS4 x64
Adobe Media Encoder CS4
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Additional Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Importer
Adobe MotionPicture Color Files CS4
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe PDF Library Files x64 CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4 (64 Bit)
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Support
Adobe Reader 9.5.2
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Type Support CS4
Adobe Type Support x64 CS4
Adobe Update Manager CS4
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin x64
Adobe XMP Panels CS4
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
Amazon MP3 Downloader 1.0.17
Amazon MP3 Uploader
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Any Video Converter 3.5.5
Avid Free DigiRack Plug-Ins 9.0.5
Avid HD Driver (x64)
Avid Mbox 2 USB Drivers (x64)
Avid Pro Tools 9.0.6
Avid Pro Tools Creative Collection 9.0.5
Banctec Service Agreement
Big Money
BIT.TRIP BEAT (remove only)
Blue Cat's Chorus RTAS 4.01
Blue Cat's Flanger RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Freeware Pack RTAS 2.01
Blue Cat's FreqAnalyst RTAS 2.01
Blue Cat's Gain Suite RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Phaser RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Triple EQ RTAS 4.01
Bookworm Adventures
Bookworm Adventures Volume 2
Boutique Boulevard
bx_cleansweep V2 2.2.1
bx_solo 1.3.1
CameraHelperMsi
Camtasia Studio 8
CCleaner
Chicago 1930
Christmas Wonderland 2
Color Style Studio 2.4
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Connect
Cruel Games: Red Riding Hood
CyberLink PowerDirector
D3DX10
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Dell Edoc Viewer
Dell Getting Started Guide
Dev-C++
Digidesign HFS+ Disk Support
Digital Photo Navigator 1.5
Dream Builder: Amusement Park
e-Sword
e-Sword Macros for Word 2010
elysia niveau filter 1.1.3
erLT
Everything Nice
Eye for Design
Fallout 3
Final Drive Fury
Game Room
GIMP 2.8.2
Google Update Helper
Gotcha - Celebrity Secrets
Happyville - Quest for Utopia
Holiday Express
iLok Client Helper
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager
Interlok driver setup x64
Java 7 Update 10
Java Auto Updater
Java SE Development Kit 7 Update 10
Juniper Networks Host Checker
Juniper Networks, Inc. Setup Client
Juniper Networks, Inc. Setup Client Activex Control
Juniper Terminal Services Client
Junk Mail filter update
kuler
License Support
LifeForm (remove only)
Line 6 Uninstaller
Logitech Webcam Software
LWS Facebook
LWS Gallery
LWS Help_main
LWS Launcher
LWS Motion Detection
LWS Pictures And Video
LWS Twitter
LWS Video Mask Maker
LWS VideoEffects
LWS Webcam Software
LWS WLM Plugin
LWS YouTube Plugin
M-Audio FastTrackUltra8R Driver 6.0.8 (x64)
Machinarium
MAGIX Music Maker 2013 Premium
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version (Sound package)
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version (Synthesizer and effects)
MAGIX Video easy SE
Mahjongg Artifacts
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
Massey Plugins Demos [Remove only]
Math 5 Teaching Textbook 
Math 6 Teaching Textbook 
Math 7 Teaching Textbook
MelodyneEssential 1.8
MelodyneUno 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Expression Encoder 4
Microsoft Expression Encoder 4 Screen Capture Codec
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Microsoft Help Viewer 1.0
Microsoft IntelliPoint 8.2
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Converter Pack
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Outlook Social Connector Provider for Windows Live Messenger 32-bit
Microsoft Press Training Kit Exam Prep Suite 70-448
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SkyDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022.218
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Runtime - 10.0.30319
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express Prerequisites x64 - ENU
Microsoft Web Platform Installer 4.0
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 3.1
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (ARP entry)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Redists)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Shared Components)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Visual Studio)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (XnaLiveProxy)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 Documentation
Microsoft XNA Game Studio Platform Tools
Movie Maker
Mozilla Firefox 17.0.1 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0 (x86 en-US)
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSVCRT110
MSVCRT110_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Nancy Drew - The White Wolf of Icicle Creek
Nancy Drew: Message in a Haunted Mansion
Nat Geo Games: Build It Green - Back to the Beach
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 wireless USB 2.0 adapter
NVIDIA PhysX
OpenAL
Party Down
PCStitch 10
PDF Settings CS4
Photo Common
Photo Gallery
Photoshop Camera Raw
Photoshop Camera Raw_x64
PowerDVD DX
PowerISO
Pre-Algebra Teaching Textbook
PreSonus Studio One 2 x64
Prison Tycoon - Alcatraz
Python 2.7.3
Python 3.3.0 (64-bit)
Quicken 2010
Raxx: The Painted Dog
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Reason 3.0
Reason Adapted for Digidesign 3.0.1
Robinson CD Copier
Robinson Curriculum 2.29D
Rosetta Stone Version 3
runtime64
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2416472)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2597166) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2553322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553260) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553371) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553447) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589320) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597986) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598243) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553185) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2566445)
Security Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2598287) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Shop it Up!
Skype 6.0
Slate Digital TRIGGER Demo
Space Trader
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
Spelling Power Version 2.4
Spider-Man 3(TM)
SPL Free Ranger 1.4.3
Suite Shared Configuration CS4
Super Granny 3
Super Meat Boy v1.5
swMSM
System Requirements Lab CYRI
System Requirements Lab Test
Tasty Planet
Text-To-Speech-Runtime
The Wonderful End of the World
Tinker
TK448
Tory's Shop 'n' Rush
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553270) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553272) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2596964) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598289) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2589345) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553248) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Visual C++ 64-bit Redistributables
Visual C++ Redistributables
Visual Studio 2010 Tools for SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
VMware Player
VST Bridge 1.1
WildTangent Games
WildTangent Games App
Winamp
Winamp Detector Plug-in
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live MIME IFilter
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
WinRAR 4.11 (64-bit)
WinRAR archiver
Word Krispies
Yahoo! Detect
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
1/7/2013 9:29:05 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 25 time(s).
1/7/2013 9:28:43 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 24 time(s).
1/7/2013 9:28:33 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 23 time(s).
1/7/2013 9:28:26 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 22 time(s).
1/7/2013 9:07:04 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 21 time(s).
1/7/2013 9:06:58 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 20 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:37:02 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 19 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:33:02 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 18 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:32:24 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 17 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:32:13 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 16 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:32:09 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 15 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:27:35 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 14 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:27:08 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 13 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:26:58 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 12 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:24:52 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 11 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:24:11 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 10 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:24:06 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 9 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:19:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 8 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:18:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 7 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:18:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Search service terminated with the following error: Transaction support within the specified resource manager is not started or was shut down due to an error.
1/7/2013 8:18:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 6 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:18:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 5 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:15:55 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 4 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:14:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:13:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
1/7/2013 8:13:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
1/7/2013 8:12:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The lirsgt service failed to start due to the following error: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source.
1/7/2013 8:12:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The atksgt service failed to start due to the following error: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source.
1/7/2013 8:10:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 268 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:10:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 267 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:10:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 266 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:09:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 265 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:09:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 264 time(s).
1/7/2013 8:09:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 263 time(s).
1/7/2013 7:06:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 262 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:47:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 261 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:46:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 260 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:46:43 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 259 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:46:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 258 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:46:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 257 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:46:26 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 256 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:46:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 255 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:46:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 254 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:45:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 253 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:44:08 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 252 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:43:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 251 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:43:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 250 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:43:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 249 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:43:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 248 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:43:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 247 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:40:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 246 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:32:43 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 245 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:32:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 244 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:32:33 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 243 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:32:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 242 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:32:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 241 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:31:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 240 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:31:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 239 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:31:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 238 time(s).
1/7/2013 6:30:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 237 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:07:29 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 236 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:07:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 235 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:07:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 234 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:07:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 233 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:07:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 232 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:06:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 231 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:06:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 230 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:06:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 229 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:05:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 228 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:05:33 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 227 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:05:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 226 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:04:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 225 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:04:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 224 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:03:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 223 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:03:35 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 222 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:03:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 221 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:03:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 220 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 219 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 218 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:43 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 217 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 216 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:35 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 215 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 214 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 213 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:02:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 212 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:01:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 211 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:01:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 210 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:01:26 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 209 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:00:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 208 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:00:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 207 time(s).
1/7/2013 5:00:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 206 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 205 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 204 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:47 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 203 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 202 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 201 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 200 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:26 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 199 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 198 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 197 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 196 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 195 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:59:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 194 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:58:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 193 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:58:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 192 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:58:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 191 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:58:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 190 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:55:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 189 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:55:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 188 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:54:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 187 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:54:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 186 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:44:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 185 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:32:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 184 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:31:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 183 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:28:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 182 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:28:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 181 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:27:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 180 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:27:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 179 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:27:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 178 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:27:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 177 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:25:40 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 176 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:25:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 175 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:25:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 174 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:23:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 173 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:23:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 172 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:23:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 171 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:21:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 170 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:19:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 169 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:18:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 168 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:16:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 167 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:16:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 166 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:16:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 165 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:15:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 164 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:14:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 163 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:14:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 162 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:13:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 161 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:13:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 160 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:13:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 159 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:12:04 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 158 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:11:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 157 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:11:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 156 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:08:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 155 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:08:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 154 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:08:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 153 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:07:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 152 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:07:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 151 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:01:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 150 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:01:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 149 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:00:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 148 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:00:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 147 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:00:09 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 146 time(s).
1/7/2013 4:00:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 145 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:59:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 144 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:59:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 143 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:58:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 142 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:45:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 141 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:43:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 140 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:43:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 139 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:43:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 138 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:43:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 137 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:38:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 136 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:33:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 135 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:14:56 AM, Error: VDS Basic Provider [1] - Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
1/7/2013 3:11:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 134 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:06:40 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 133 time(s).
1/7/2013 3:06:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 132 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:50:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 131 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:50:29 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 130 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:46:39 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 129 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:46:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 128 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:46:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 127 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:45:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 126 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:45:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 125 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:45:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 124 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:44:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 123 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:44:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 122 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:44:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 121 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:39:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 120 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:39:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 119 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:39:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 118 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:38:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 117 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:38:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 116 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:37:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 115 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:37:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 114 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:36:47 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 113 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:36:40 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 112 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:36:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 111 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:36:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 110 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:36:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 109 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:35:47 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 108 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:30:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 107 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:14:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 106 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:13:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 105 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:11:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 104 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:10:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 103 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:10:43 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 102 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:10:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 101 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:09:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 100 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:08:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 99 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:07:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 98 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:05:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 97 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:02:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 96 time(s).
1/7/2013 2:02:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 95 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:58:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 70 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:57:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 69 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:57:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 68 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:30:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 67 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:30:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 66 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:30:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 65 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:29:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 64 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:29:29 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 63 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:29:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 62 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:28:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 61 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:28:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 60 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:27:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 59 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:26:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 58 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:26:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 57 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:26:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 56 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:26:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 55 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:26:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 54 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:25:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 53 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:25:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 52 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:25:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 51 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:25:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 50 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:25:26 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 49 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:25:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 48 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:25:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 47 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:24:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 46 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:24:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 45 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:19:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 44 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:18:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 43 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:18:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 42 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:16:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 41 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:14:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 40 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:14:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 39 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:14:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 38 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:13:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 37 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:13:40 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 36 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:11:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 35 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:11:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 34 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:11:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 33 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:09:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 32 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:06:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 31 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:06:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 30 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:02:22 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 29 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:02:04 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 28 time(s).
1/7/2013 12:01:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 27 time(s).
1/7/2013 11:06:12 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 26 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:56:47 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 94 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:55:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 93 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:55:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 92 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:55:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 91 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:55:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 90 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:55:05 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 89 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:34:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 88 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:34:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 87 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:33:13 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 86 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:33:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 85 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:05:09 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 84 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:04:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 83 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:04:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 82 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:02:35 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 81 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:02:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 80 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:02:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 79 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:02:12 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 78 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:02:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 77 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:01:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 76 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:01:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 75 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:01:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 74 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:01:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 73 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:01:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 72 time(s).
1/7/2013 1:01:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 71 time(s).
1/6/2013 12:07:23 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.3245.0).
1/6/2013 12:06:55 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.3245.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/6/2013 12:06:52 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/6/2013 12:06:52 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/6/2013 11:45:53 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.3281.0).
1/6/2013 11:45:25 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.3281.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/6/2013 11:45:22 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/6/2013 11:45:22 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/6/2013 1:40:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: An instance of the service is already running.
1/5/2013 3:54:11 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.3235.0).
1/5/2013 3:53:49 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.3235.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/5/2013 3:53:46 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/5/2013 3:53:46 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/4/2013 11:41:05 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.3208.0).
1/4/2013 11:40:00 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.3208.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/4/2013 11:39:57 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/4/2013 11:39:57 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/3/2013 12:04:48 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.3028.0).
1/3/2013 12:04:10 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.3028.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/3/2013 12:04:06 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/3/2013 12:04:06 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/3/2013 11:59:17 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.3115.0).
1/3/2013 11:58:51 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.3115.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/3/2013 11:58:48 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/3/2013 11:58:48 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/2/2013 4:13:54 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007f (0x0000000000000008, 0x0000000080050031, 0x00000000000406f8, 0xfffff880019bc804). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 010213-20997-01.
1/2/2013 3:36:39 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800706be: Hotfix for Windows (KB947821).
1/2/2013 11:53:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Search service hung on starting.
1/1/2013 4:10:13 PM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR5.
1/1/2013 12:34:16 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2896.0).
1/1/2013 12:33:44 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2896.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/1/2013 12:33:40 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/1/2013 12:33:40 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/1/2013 11:38:35 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.141.2941.0).
1/1/2013 11:37:39 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.141.2941.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9002.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/1/2013 11:37:36 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/1/2013 11:37:36 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
.
==== End Of File ===========================
*
DDS File*
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16447 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.10.2
Run by JoelShari at 20:18:17 on 2013-01-07
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4061.2309 [GMT -6:00]
.
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {B140BF4E-23BB-4198-90AB-A51A4C60A69C}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {0A215EAA-0581-4E16-AA1B-9E6837E7EC21}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\UMVPFSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Digidesign\Pro Tools\MMERefresh.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files\Mediafour\MacDrive 8\MacDrive8ServiceD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PACE\Services\LicenseServices\LDSvc.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vmnat.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Player\vmware-authd.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vmnetdhcp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe
C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\mmc.exe
C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MpCmdRun.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
mStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
uURLSearchHooks: {472734EA-242A-422b-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - <orphaned>
BHO: {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - <orphaned>
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Search Helper: {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
uRun: [AdobeBridge] <no file>
uRunOnce: [Uninstall C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64] C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /q /c rmdir /s /q "C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64"
mRun: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
mRun: [LWS] C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
mRun: [DigidesignMMERefresh] C:\Program Files (x86)\Digidesign\Pro Tools\MMERefresh.exe
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE -startup
mRun: [TrayServer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Movie_Edit_Pro_15_Plus_Download_version\TrayServer.exe
mRun: [UpdatePDRShortCut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerDirector\8.0"
mRun: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\NETGEA~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutorun = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Free YouTube Download - C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeytvdownloader.htm
IE: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
IE: Google Sidewiki... - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
LSP: %windir%\system32\vsocklib.dll
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: line6.net
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - hxxp://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_09-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_09-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_09-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {F27237D7-93C8-44C2-AC6E-D6057B9A918F} - hxxps://juniper.net/dana-cached/sc/JuniperSetupClient.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{9719E9D1-CA70-4B7C-8255-11FC68120B2D} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{A4BE9F03-2A7D-4D65-89E9-62F7872A6A68} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{E24B5E96-4461-4599-AF10-B2ADA3CE3F4C} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
x64-BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
x64-BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - 
x64-Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s
x64-Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
x64-Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\Windows\System32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe
x64-Run: [IntelliPoint] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
x64-Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
x64-Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
x64-IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
x64-IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
x64-Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.foxnews.com/
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}\components\FFExternalAlert.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5}\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\RadioWMPCore.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\RadioWMPCoreGecko19.dll
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\MP3 Downloader\npAmazonMP3DownloaderPlugin101710.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.123\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.10411.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npwachk.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\PACE Anti-Piracy\iLok\NPPaceILok.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\BrowserIntegration\Registered\23\NP_wtapp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\sswat_hwrc_win_live\npHotWheelsLoader.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npBFHUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npBP4FUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npLogitechDeviceDetection.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Adobe\Director\np32dsw.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_135.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2012-11-23 11:07; {ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}; C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}.xpi
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2012-12-12 15:14; {ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft\plugins\ff
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 MDFSYSNT;MacDrive file system driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MDFSYSNT.SYS [2010-5-18 306280]
R0 MDPMGRNT;MacDrive Partition Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MDPMGRNT.SYS [2011-1-2 32352]
R0 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MpFilter.sys [2012-8-30 228768]
R0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SCMNdisP.sys [2012-11-26 25056]
R0 vsock;vSockets Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vsock.sys [2012-12-17 70296]
R2 DigiNet;Digidesign Ethernet Support;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\diginet.sys [2011-1-2 21520]
R2 MacDrive8ServiceD;MacDrive 8 service for Digidesign;C:\Program Files\Mediafour\MacDrive 8\MacDrive8ServiceD.exe [2010-6-7 167424]
R2 PaceLicenseDServices;PACE License Services;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PACE\Services\LicenseServices\LDSvc.exe [2012-5-18 2938880]
R2 UMVPFSrv;UMVPFSrv;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\UMVPFSrv.exe [2012-1-18 450848]
R2 VMUSBArbService;VMware USB Arbitration Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe [2012-10-11 918680]
R2 WSWNDA3100v2;WSWNDA3100v2;C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2012-11-26 303360]
R3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bcmwlhigh664.sys [2012-11-26 1256192]
R3 IntcHdmiAddService;Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys [2010-4-9 138752]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt64win7.sys [2011-6-10 539240]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-11-9 160944]
S3 bomebus;Bome's Virtual MIDI Port Bus Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bomebus.sys [2010-11-13 34376]
S3 bomemidi;Bome's Virtual MIDI Port;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bomemidi.sys [2010-11-13 30792]
S3 CEDRIVER60;CEDRIVER60;C:\Program Files (x86)\Cheat Engine 6.2\dbk64.sys [2012-11-12 62752]
S3 DGUSBAP;Service for Digidesign Mbox2 (WDM);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dgmbx2.sys [2010-8-30 192528]
S3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2012-12-19 1038088]
S3 fssfltr;fssfltr;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fssfltr.sys [2012-11-24 57856]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2012-9-12 1512448]
S3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
S3 iLokDrvr;Usb Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iLokDrvr.sys [2010-11-3 25720]
S3 L6PODX3LV;POD X3 Live Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\L6PODX3LV64.sys [2010-3-9 894336]
S3 LVRS64;Logitech RightSound Filter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lvrs64.sys [2012-1-18 351136]
S3 LVUVC64;Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000(UVC);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lvuvc64.sys [2012-1-18 4865568]
S3 MADFUFTU8R;Service for M-Audio FastTrackUltra8R DFU;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R_DFU.sys [2011-1-11 47664]
S3 MAUSBFASTTRACKULTRA8R;Service for M-Audio Fast Track Ultra 8R;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R.sys [2011-1-11 197424]
S3 MBX2DFU;Digidesign Mbox 2 Firmware Updater;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dgmbx2fu.sys [2010-8-30 31120]
S3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys [2010-10-24 128456]
S3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe [2012-9-12 368896]
S3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;C:\Windows\System32\GameMon.des -service --> C:\Windows\System32\GameMon.des -service [?]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2011-6-6 59392]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-7-7 1255736]
S3 WDC_SAM;WD SCSI Pass Thru driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wdcsam64.sys [2008-5-6 14464]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
FileExt: .txt: txtfile=C:\Windows\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1 [UserChoice]
FileExt: .ini: Applications\notepad++a.exe - HKCR\Unknown\Shell=C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1 [UserChoice] [default=openas]
FileExt: .js: JSFile=C:\Windows\System32\WScript.exe "%1" %* [UserChoice]
ShellExec: dreamweaver.exe: Open="C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Dreamweaver CS4\dreamweaver.exe", "%1"
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-01-07 22:27:25 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\.borland
2013-01-07 22:17:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Native Instruments
2013-01-07 22:17:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Native Instruments
2013-01-07 22:13:12 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Sugar Bytes
2013-01-07 21:43:59 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Image-Line
2013-01-07 20:45:52 -------- d--h--w- C:\Program Files (x86)\TKM17
2013-01-07 19:01:00 95184 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-01-07 18:19:02 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\VideoCopilot
2013-01-07 15:41:51 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\SynthMaker
2013-01-07 14:25:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Image-Line
2013-01-07 05:45:07 9125352 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{F9C85520-FCBA-4CFF-A577-6DB054F467B2}\mpengine.dll
2013-01-07 02:21:33 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Sandlot Games
2013-01-06 20:45:49 757760 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iKernel.dll
2013-01-06 20:45:49 69715 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\ctor.dll
2013-01-06 20:45:49 65024 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\ISBEW64.exe
2013-01-06 20:45:49 5632 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\DotNetInstaller.exe
2013-01-06 20:45:49 274432 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iscript.dll
2013-01-06 20:45:49 204800 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iuser.dll
2013-01-06 20:45:48 331908 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\setup.dll
2013-01-06 20:45:48 200836 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iGdi.dll
2013-01-06 06:06:40 9125352 ------w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2013-01-02 18:39:31 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Racks Game
2013-01-02 11:39:29 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\PreSonus
2013-01-02 11:39:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\PreSonus
2013-01-02 11:34:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Plugin Alliance
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Vstplugins
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST3
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Vstplugins
2013-01-02 11:07:20 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VST3
2013-01-02 11:07:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Plugin Alliance
2013-01-02 11:07:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Avid
2013-01-02 11:06:20 33240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-01-02 11:06:07 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Propellerhead Software
2013-01-02 11:06:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\PreSonus
2013-01-02 10:26:14 -------- d-----w- C:\MGADiagToolOutput
2013-01-02 09:34:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\CheckSur
2012-12-31 21:48:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
2012-12-31 20:55:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\PMB Files
2012-12-31 20:55:43 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\PMB Files
2012-12-31 16:18:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DXBX
2012-12-30 19:35:08 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\AlawarEntertainment
2012-12-28 09:21:44 -------- d-sh--w- C:\found.004
2012-12-28 05:44:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Python33
2012-12-28 05:29:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\workspace
2012-12-28 05:28:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\eclipse
2012-12-27 23:34:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mean Hamster
2012-12-27 23:34:46 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Mean Hamster
2012-12-26 18:26:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\EleFun Games
2012-12-25 22:19:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Happyville__
2012-12-24 18:13:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Super Hexagon
2012-12-24 18:11:42 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Digipen
2012-12-24 18:10:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DigiPen
2012-12-24 18:00:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Unvanquished
2012-12-24 17:38:59 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\NetMedia Providers
2012-12-24 17:38:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Sony
2012-12-24 17:10:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Hardcore
2012-12-24 17:10:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Toxic Biohazard
2012-12-24 16:42:43 1554944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vorbis.acm
2012-12-24 16:42:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Outsim
2012-12-24 02:06:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\casualArts
2012-12-24 02:06:15 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\casualArts
2012-12-22 19:17:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\6833245EDD86479A882A8360D62C8194.TMP
2012-12-21 20:42:52 -------- d-----r- C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2012-12-21 17:57:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Razer
2012-12-20 20:22:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Tasty Planet
2012-12-20 20:22:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\ReflexiveArcade
2012-12-20 15:57:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\PCDJ Red Mobile
2012-12-20 15:53:38 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\PCDJ Dex
2012-12-20 14:38:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\MAGIX
2012-12-19 22:51:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\.hydrogen
2012-12-19 16:51:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared
2012-12-19 15:57:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Python-Eggs
2012-12-18 19:20:31 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Microsoft
2012-12-17 19:36:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2012-12-17 18:43:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\TechSmith Shared
2012-12-17 17:57:32 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Daring Development
2012-12-17 17:57:18 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Programs
2012-12-17 17:29:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\VMware
2012-12-17 17:29:17 70296 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vsock.sys
2012-12-17 17:29:17 67224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vsocklib.dll
2012-12-17 17:29:17 63128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vsocklib.dll
2012-12-17 17:29:15 67224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmx86.sys
2012-12-17 17:29:15 32920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VMkbd.sys
2012-12-17 17:28:46 357016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vmnetdhcp.exe
2012-12-17 17:28:45 435864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vmnat.exe
2012-12-17 17:28:45 30360 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetuserif.sys
2012-12-17 17:28:41 933528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vnetlib64.dll
2012-12-17 17:28:37 52376 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hcmon.sys
2012-12-17 17:27:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware
2012-12-17 17:27:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware
2012-12-17 17:27:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware
2012-12-13 00:34:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Little Inferno
2012-12-12 21:09:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoft
2012-12-12 21:09:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft
2012-12-12 08:09:46 16363960 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2012-12-10 21:16:26 114688 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np32dsw.dll
2012-12-10 20:45:23 -------- d-----w- C:\MoTemp
2012-12-10 20:28:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\spool
2012-12-10 15:48:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\LifeForm
2012-12-09 05:36:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Enterbrain
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-01-07 19:00:53 859072 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\npdeployJava1.dll
2013-01-07 19:00:53 779704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-12-20 14:40:33 120200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DLLDEV32i.dll
2012-12-14 22:49:28 24176 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-12-12 08:09:55 73656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-12-12 08:09:55 697272 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-12-08 13:43:44 12400 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\SECDRV.SYS
2012-12-02 17:49:19 303616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atksgt.sys
2012-12-02 17:48:57 35328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lirsgt.sys
2012-11-29 02:10:08 4608 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\w95inf32.dll
2012-11-29 02:10:08 2272 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\w95inf16.dll
2012-11-16 01:43:44 52224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\ipuninst.exe
2012-11-09 04:42:47 466456 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wrap_oal.dll
2012-11-09 04:42:47 444952 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wrap_oal.dll
2012-11-09 04:42:47 122904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\OpenAL32.dll
2012-11-09 04:42:47 109080 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenAL32.dll
2012-11-05 21:55:21 178800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\CmdLineExt_x64.dll
2012-11-01 14:42:30 139264 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tmb1-v32.dll
2012-11-01 14:42:30 129024 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\tmb1-v64.dll
2012-11-01 08:34:10 62104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vmnetbridge.dll
2012-11-01 08:34:10 45720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetbridge.sys
2012-11-01 08:34:08 48792 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vnetinst.dll
2012-11-01 08:34:08 24216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnet.sys
2012-11-01 08:34:08 20120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetadapter.sys
2012-11-01 07:02:08 353280 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vmnc.dll
2012-10-27 01:01:18 237400 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys
2012-10-27 01:00:50 131416 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys
2012-10-27 00:59:44 119640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VBoxUSBMon.sys
2012-10-24 20:17:10 85104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmci.sys
.
============= FINISH: 20:21:38.74 ===============


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, let us know how it goes. The Windows Search Service is still showing a lot of failure errors, please run this scan:

*STEP 1*
*NOTE:* If you have already used Combofix please delete the icon from your desktop.


Please download DeFogger and save it to your desktop.
Once downloaded, double-click on the *DeFogger* icon to start the tool.
The application window will appear.
You should now click on the *Disable* button to disable your CD Emulation drivers.
When it prompts you whether or not you want to continue, please click on the *Yes* button to continue.
When the program has completed you will see a *Finished!* message. Click on the *OK* button to exit the program.
If CD Emulation programs are present and have been disabled, *DeFogger* will now ask you to reboot the machine. Please allow it to do so by clicking on the *OK* button.

*STEP 2*
Please download *ComboFix*







from one of the locations below and *save it to your Desktop. <-Important!!!*


Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2

Be sure to print out and follow these instructions: *A guide and tutorial on using ComboFix*

*Vista*/*Windows 7* users can skip the Recovery Console instructions and use the Windows DVD to boot into the Vista Recovery Environment or Windows 7 System Recovery Options if something goes awry. If you do not have a Windows 7 DVD then please create a Windows 7 Repair Disc. *XP* users need to install the Recovery Console first.


Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, script blocking and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_. Click this link to see a list of such programs and how to disable them.
If ComboFix detects an older version of itself, you will be asked to update the program.
ComboFix will begin by showing a Disclaimer. Read it and click *I Agree* if you want to continue.
Follow the prompts and click on *Yes* to continue scanning for malware.
If using Windows 7 or Vista and you receive a UAC prompt asking if you want to continue running the program, you should press the *Continue* button.
When finished, please copy and paste the contents of C:\*ComboFix.txt* (_which will open after reboot_) in your next reply.
Be sure to *re-enable* your anti-virus and other security programs.

_-- Do not touch your mouse/keyboard until the ComboFix scan has completed, as this may cause the process to stall or the computer to lock.
-- ComboFix will temporarily disable your desktop, and if interrupted may leave it disabled. If this occurs, please reboot to restore it.
-- ComboFix disables autorun of all CD, floppy and USB devices to assist with malware removal and increase security._

If you no longer have access to your Internet connection after running ComboFix, please reboot to restore it. If that does not restore the connection, then follow the instructions for Manually restoring the Internet connection provided in the "_How to Guide_" you printed out earlier. Those instructions only apply to XP, for Vista and Windows 7 go here: Internet connection repair

*NOTE:* if you see a message like this when you attempt to open anything after the reboot *"Illegal Operation attempted on a registry key that has been marked for deletion"* please reboot the system again and the warning should not return.



> *Do NOT use ComboFix* unless you have been instructed to do so by a Malware Removal Expert. It is a powerful tool intended by its creator to be used under the guidance and supervision of an expert, *NOT for general public or personal use*. *Using this tool incorrectly could lead to serious problems with your operating system such as preventing it from ever starting again.* This site, sUBs and myself *will not* be responsible for any damage caused to your machine by misusing or running ComboFix on your own. Please read *ComboFix's Disclaimer*.


----------



## Olivia2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Install the latest service pack for your version of Windows.

If you have not installed the latest service pack for your version of Windows, visit the Service Pack Center to download and install it.

Click the following link:
(http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/downloads/service-packs)

Click the service pack download link for your version of Windows.

Follow the instructions to download and install the latest service pack.

Restart your computer.

Try to install the updates again.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark1956,

The problem of windows not being able to automatically check for updates continues. It will be a day or so before I can perform the combo fix as I will either have to dig around the house to find a blank dvd/cd disc to create the restore disc for windows 7, or I'll have to go buy one.

I'll let you know when I have completed that. Thanks for your help.

Olivia,

My computer already has SP1, so I do not believe I need to update that; however, if there is something I do not understand by all means let me know. Thank you for your response as well.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Jbpaul, thanks for the update please post when ever you are ready.


Olivia, I appreciate you are trying to help but you should always read the entire thread before posting. If you had, you would have clearly seen that SP1 is already installed. It shows at the top of the logs in post 6, 8 and a few others.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark1956,

I have not forgotten about this. I've got DVDs now, but I may not be able to sit down and focus on this for another week due to youth wrestling tournaments, church commitments, and some previously scheduled times to hook up with old friends. 

Please do not close this out. It might be this weekend before I get sufficient time to follow those last instructions.

Thank you for all your help and patience.

Joel


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update, the thread will not be closed.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark1956,

I ran the DeFogger. I don't see instruction on a report, and I don't see a report on the desktop. Is that correct?

While I wrote the response Windows attempted to automatically check for updates, and received the same error.

I ran the ComboFix, and the report is as follows:

ComboFix 13-01-17.04 - JoelShari 01/19/2013 17:07:32.1.2 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4061.2531 [GMT -6:00]
Running from: c:\users\JoelShari\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {B140BF4E-23BB-4198-90AB-A51A4C60A69C}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {0A215EAA-0581-4E16-AA1B-9E6837E7EC21}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
C:\bt.log
c:\program files (x86)\Common
c:\program files (x86)\Common\Database\firebird.log
c:\program files (x86)\Common\Database\JOELSHARI-PC.lck
c:\programdata\663815s6c502f177c640s6gwy0d0
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\{AECCEB9D-6C25-4B16-8E4F-6A0BCBB4811A}
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\{AECCEB9D-6C25-4B16-8E4F-6A0BCBB4811A}\chrome.manifest
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\{AECCEB9D-6C25-4B16-8E4F-6A0BCBB4811A}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\{AECCEB9D-6C25-4B16-8E4F-6A0BCBB4811A}\install.rdf
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\assembly\tmp
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@2022750.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@2022780.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@2E2750.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@2E2780.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@3252910.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@3252940.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@3252970.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@2132750.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.#\[email protected]@2132780.###
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\caa6508c.dat
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Rewire.dll
c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\REX Shared Library.dll
c:\users\Public\sdelevURL.tmp
c:\windows\SysWow64\Packet.dll
c:\windows\SysWow64\pthreadVC.dll
c:\windows\SysWow64\wpcap.dll
c:\windows\wininit.ini
c:\windows\XSxS
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Legacy_NPF
-------\Service_NPF
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-12-20 to 2013-01-20 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-01-20 00:09 . 2013-01-20 00:09 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Mcx1-JOELSHARI-PC\AppData\Local\temp
2013-01-20 00:09 . 2013-01-20 00:09 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2013-01-19 18:50 . 2013-01-19 18:50 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\skyz
2013-01-19 06:16 . 2013-01-08 05:32 9161176 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{14F1F81F-15BC-4D72-A0A8-F3FF6BB6CA7C}\mpengine.dll
2013-01-18 06:16 . 2013-01-08 05:32 9161176 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2013-01-18 01:28 . 2013-01-18 01:28 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Kerberos_Productions
2013-01-18 01:24 . 2013-01-18 01:24 2239328 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\XNA\Framework\v3.0\XnaNative.dll
2013-01-17 22:46 . 2013-01-17 22:46 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\gamemaker_studio
2013-01-17 22:46 . 2013-01-17 22:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\gamemaker_studio
2013-01-17 21:10 . 2013-01-17 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\FreeOrion
2013-01-17 20:58 . 2013-01-17 20:58 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\.terasology
2013-01-17 20:38 . 2013-01-17 20:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\egoboo
2013-01-17 20:35 . 2013-01-17 20:35 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Stratagus
2013-01-17 20:30 . 2013-01-17 20:30 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\boswars
2013-01-17 19:18 . 2013-01-17 19:18 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\Video
2013-01-16 20:14 . 2013-01-16 20:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\OpenTTD
2013-01-15 20:11 . 2013-01-15 20:11 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\logs
2013-01-15 02:43 . 2013-01-15 02:43 308640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
2013-01-15 02:43 . 2013-01-15 02:43 108448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge-64.dll
2013-01-15 02:43 . 2013-01-15 02:43 188832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
2013-01-15 02:43 . 2013-01-15 02:43 188832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\java.exe
2013-01-15 02:42 . 2013-01-15 02:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2013-01-15 02:41 . 2013-01-15 02:41 95648 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-01-14 20:56 . 2013-01-14 20:56 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Nem's Tools
2013-01-14 18:38 . 2013-01-14 18:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Uber_Entertainment
2013-01-14 18:38 . 2013-01-14 18:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\UberLauncher
2013-01-12 22:50 . 2013-01-12 22:50 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Dwarfs
2013-01-12 15:52 . 2013-01-12 15:52 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Fenomen Games
2013-01-12 15:42 . 2013-01-12 15:42 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Lonely Troops
2013-01-12 00:51 . 2013-01-12 00:51 -------- d-----w- C:\TMOTM
2013-01-11 21:03 . 2013-01-11 21:03 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Full Control
2013-01-11 17:10 . 2013-01-11 17:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird
2013-01-10 19:54 . 2013-01-19 19:21 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Steam
2013-01-09 18:58 . 2013-01-09 18:58 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\2DBoy
2013-01-09 15:58 . 2013-01-09 17:16 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Arcade Lab
2013-01-08 22:43 . 2013-01-08 22:43 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java
2013-01-07 22:27 . 2013-01-07 22:27 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\.borland
2013-01-07 22:17 . 2013-01-07 22:18 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Native Instruments
2013-01-07 22:17 . 2013-01-07 22:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Native Instruments
2013-01-07 22:13 . 2013-01-07 22:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Sugar Bytes
2013-01-07 21:43 . 2013-01-07 21:43 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Image-Line
2013-01-07 18:19 . 2013-01-07 18:19 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\VideoCopilot
2013-01-07 15:41 . 2013-01-07 15:41 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\SynthMaker
2013-01-07 14:25 . 2013-01-07 14:30 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Image-Line
2013-01-07 02:21 . 2013-01-07 02:21 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Sandlot Games
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2005-11-14 05:22 757760 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iKernel.dll
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2005-11-14 05:22 69715 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\ctor.dll
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2005-11-14 05:21 274432 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iscript.dll
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2005-11-14 05:20 204800 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iuser.dll
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2005-11-14 05:19 65024 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\ISBEW64.exe
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2005-11-14 05:19 5632 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\DotNetInstaller.exe
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2013-01-06 20:45 331908 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\setup.dll
2013-01-06 20:45 . 2013-01-06 20:45 200836 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\11\50\Intel32\iGdi.dll
2013-01-02 18:39 . 2013-01-02 18:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Racks Game
2013-01-02 11:39 . 2013-01-02 11:39 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\PreSonus
2013-01-02 11:39 . 2013-01-02 11:39 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\PreSonus
2013-01-02 11:34 . 2013-01-02 11:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Plugin Alliance
2013-01-02 11:07 . 2013-01-02 11:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\VST3
2013-01-02 11:07 . 2013-01-02 11:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\VST3
2013-01-02 11:07 . 2013-01-02 11:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Vstplugins
2013-01-02 11:07 . 2013-01-02 11:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Vstplugins
2013-01-02 11:07 . 2013-01-02 11:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Plugin Alliance
2013-01-02 11:07 . 2013-01-02 11:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Avid
2013-01-02 11:06 . 2012-10-31 16:51 33240 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-01-02 11:06 . 2013-01-02 11:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Propellerhead Software
2013-01-02 10:26 . 2013-01-02 10:33 -------- d-----w- C:\MGADiagToolOutput
2013-01-02 10:25 . 2013-01-02 10:25 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Office Genuine Advantage
2013-01-02 09:34 . 2013-01-02 09:34 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\CheckSur
2012-12-31 21:48 . 2012-12-31 21:48 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
2012-12-31 20:55 . 2013-01-19 14:52 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\PMB Files
2012-12-31 20:55 . 2012-12-31 20:55 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\PMB Files
2012-12-30 19:35 . 2012-12-30 19:35 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\AlawarEntertainment
2012-12-28 09:21 . 2012-12-28 09:21 -------- d-----w- C:\found.004
2012-12-28 05:44 . 2012-12-28 05:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Python33
2012-12-28 05:29 . 2012-12-28 05:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\workspace
2012-12-27 23:34 . 2012-12-27 23:34 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mean Hamster
2012-12-27 23:34 . 2012-12-27 23:34 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Mean Hamster
2012-12-26 18:26 . 2012-12-26 18:26 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\EleFun Games
2012-12-25 22:19 . 2012-12-25 22:19 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Happyville__
2012-12-24 18:13 . 2012-12-24 18:13 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Super Hexagon
2012-12-24 18:11 . 2012-12-24 18:11 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Digipen
2012-12-24 18:10 . 2012-12-24 18:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\DigiPen
2012-12-24 18:00 . 2012-12-24 18:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Unvanquished
2012-12-24 17:38 . 2012-12-24 17:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Publish Providers
2012-12-24 17:38 . 2012-12-24 17:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\NetMedia Providers
2012-12-24 17:38 . 2012-12-24 17:38 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Sony
2012-12-24 17:10 . 2012-12-24 17:10 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Hardcore
2012-12-24 17:10 . 2012-12-24 17:10 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Toxic Biohazard
2012-12-24 16:42 . 2009-09-15 09:14 1554944 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\vorbis.acm
2012-12-24 16:42 . 2012-12-24 16:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Outsim
2012-12-24 02:06 . 2012-12-24 02:06 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\casualArts
2012-12-24 02:06 . 2012-12-24 02:06 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\casualArts
2012-12-22 19:17 . 2012-12-22 19:17 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\6833245EDD86479A882A8360D62C8194.TMP
2012-12-21 20:42 . 2012-12-21 20:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Skype
2012-12-21 20:42 . 2012-12-21 20:42 -------- d-----r- c:\program files (x86)\Skype
2012-12-21 17:57 . 2012-12-21 17:57 -------- d-----w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Razer
2012-12-21 17:57 . 2012-12-21 17:57 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Razer
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-01-17 20:46 . 2012-11-08 22:32 466456 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2013-01-17 20:46 . 2012-11-08 22:32 122904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\OpenAL32.dll
2013-01-17 20:46 . 2012-11-08 22:32 444952 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\wrap_oal.dll
2013-01-17 20:46 . 2012-11-08 22:32 109080 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\OpenAL32.dll
2013-01-15 02:43 . 2012-09-03 03:47 960416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-01-15 02:43 . 2012-09-03 03:47 1081760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-01-15 02:41 . 2012-05-10 19:07 859552 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\npdeployJava1.dll
2013-01-15 02:41 . 2010-12-15 03:56 780192 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2013-01-10 11:08 . 2012-05-22 11:15 697864 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-01-10 11:08 . 2011-06-27 02:41 74248 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-12-20 14:40 . 2007-04-27 15:43 120200 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\DLLDEV32i.dll
2012-12-14 22:49 . 2010-11-07 06:02 24176 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-12-08 13:43 . 2012-12-08 13:43 12400 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\drivers\SECDRV.SYS
2012-12-02 17:49 . 2012-12-02 17:49 303616 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\atksgt.sys
2012-12-02 17:48 . 2012-12-02 17:48 35328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\lirsgt.sys
2012-11-29 02:10 . 2012-11-29 02:10 4608 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\w95inf32.dll
2012-11-29 02:10 . 2012-11-29 02:10 2272 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\w95inf16.dll
2012-11-16 01:43 . 2011-10-25 19:59 52224 ----a-w- c:\windows\ipuninst.exe
2012-11-05 21:55 . 2012-11-05 21:55 178800 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\CmdLineExt_x64.dll
2012-11-02 16:06 . 2012-09-13 00:55 181728 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\VCSExpress\10.0\1033\ResourceCache.dll
2012-11-01 14:42 . 2012-12-02 19:22 139264 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\tmb1-v32.dll
2012-11-01 14:42 . 2012-12-02 19:22 129024 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tmb1-v64.dll
2012-11-01 08:35 . 2012-12-17 17:28 357016 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\vmnetdhcp.exe
2012-11-01 08:35 . 2012-12-17 17:28 933528 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vnetlib64.dll
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-12-17 17:29 67224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmx86.sys
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-12-17 17:28 435864 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\vmnat.exe
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-12-17 17:28 30360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmnetuserif.sys
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-11-01 08:34 62104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vmnetbridge.dll
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-11-01 08:34 45720 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmnetbridge.sys
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-11-01 08:34 48792 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vnetinst.dll
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-11-01 08:34 24216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmnet.sys
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-11-01 08:34 20120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmnetadapter.sys
2012-11-01 08:34 . 2012-12-17 17:29 32920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\VMkbd.sys
2012-11-01 07:02 . 2012-11-01 07:02 353280 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\vmnc.dll
2012-10-27 01:01 . 2012-11-08 20:02 237400 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\VBoxDrv.sys
2012-10-27 01:00 . 2012-10-27 01:00 131416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys
2012-10-27 00:59 . 2012-11-08 20:02 119640 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\VBoxUSBMon.sys
2012-10-24 20:17 . 2012-12-17 17:29 67224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vsocklib.dll
2012-10-24 20:17 . 2012-12-17 17:29 70296 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsock.sys
2012-10-24 20:17 . 2012-12-17 17:29 63128 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\vsocklib.dll
2012-10-24 20:17 . 2012-10-24 20:17 85104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmci.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2012-12-18 18:41 222712 ----a-w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\17.0.2003.1112\SkyDriveShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2012-12-18 18:41 222712 ----a-w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\17.0.2003.1112\SkyDriveShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2012-12-18 18:41 222712 ----a-w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\17.0.2003.1112\SkyDriveShell.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2012-12-31 3093624]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"PDVDDXSrv"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe" [2009-12-29 140520]
"LWS"="c:\program files (x86)\Logitech\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe" [2011-11-11 205336]
"DigidesignMMERefresh"="c:\program files (x86)\Digidesign\Pro Tools\MMERefresh.exe" [2011-11-23 81920]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2012-12-19 41208]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-12-03 946352]
"PWRISOVM.EXE"="c:\program files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE" [2011-06-15 307200]
"UpdatePDRShortCut"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" [2008-12-04 218408]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-07-03 252848]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Genie.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe [2012-11-26 8453376]
.
c:\users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock First Run.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [N/A]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"wave9"=Digi32.dll
"aux6"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-11-09 160944]
R2 WSWNDA3100v2;WSWNDA3100v2;c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2011-12-14 303360]
R3 bomebus;Bome's Virtual MIDI Port Bus Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bomebus.sys [2009-10-15 34376]
R3 bomemidi;Bome's Virtual MIDI Port;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bomemidi.sys [2009-10-15 30792]
R3 CEDRIVER60;CEDRIVER60;c:\program files (x86)\Cheat Engine 6.2\dbk64.sys [2012-06-26 62752]
R3 DGUSBAP;Service for Digidesign Mbox2 (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\dgmbx2.sys [2010-08-30 192528]
R3 EagleX64;EagleX64;c:\windows\system32\drivers\EagleX64.sys [x]
R3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2012-12-19 1038088]
R3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;c:\program files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-12 206072]
R3 iLokDrvr;Usb Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iLokDrvr.sys [2010-11-04 25720]
R3 L6PODX3LV;POD X3 Live Service;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\L6PODX3LV64.sys [2010-03-09 894336]
R3 LVRS64;Logitech RightSound Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvrs64.sys [2012-01-18 351136]
R3 LVUVC64;Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000(UVC);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys [2012-01-18 4865568]
R3 MADFUFTU8R;Service for M-Audio FastTrackUltra8R DFU;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R_DFU.sys [2011-01-11 47664]
R3 MAUSBFASTTRACKULTRA8R;Service for M-Audio Fast Track Ultra 8R;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R.sys [2011-01-11 197424]
R3 MBX2DFU;Digidesign Mbox 2 Firmware Updater;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\dgmbx2fu.sys [2010-08-30 31120]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [2012-08-31 128456]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe [2012-09-13 368896]
R3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-20 59392]
R3 VBoxNetAdp;VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetAdp.sys [2012-10-27 131416]
R3 VBoxNetFlt;VirtualBox Bridged Networking Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-07-07 1255736]
R3 WDC_SAM;WD SCSI Pass Thru driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wdcsam64.sys [2008-05-06 14464]
S0 MDFSYSNT;MacDrive file system driver; [x]
S0 MDPMGRNT;MacDrive Partition Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MDPMGRNT.SYS [2010-05-05 32352]
S0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys [2011-07-22 25056]
S0 vmci;VMware VMCI Bus Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys [2012-10-24 85104]
S0 vsock;vSockets Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsock.sys [2012-10-24 70296]
S2 DigiNet;Digidesign Ethernet Support;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\diginet.sys [2010-10-23 21520]
S2 MacDrive8ServiceD;MacDrive 8 service for Digidesign;c:\program files\Mediafour\MacDrive 8\MacDrive8ServiceD.exe [2010-06-07 167424]
S2 PaceLicenseDServices;PACE License Services;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\PACE\Services\LicenseServices\LDSvc.exe [2012-05-18 2938880]
S2 UMVPFSrv;UMVPFSrv;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\UMVPFSrv.exe [2012-01-18 450848]
S2 VMUSBArbService;VMware USB Arbitration Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe [2012-10-11 918680]
S3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys [2011-12-12 1256192]
S3 IntcHdmiAddService;Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI;c:\windows\system32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys [2009-05-26 138752]
S3 Point64;Microsoft IntelliPoint Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\point64.sys [2011-08-01 45416]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [2011-06-10 539240]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-01-20 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-05-22 11:08]
.
2012-09-16 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore1cd940bb83ad47d.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-09-06 19:34]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2012-12-18 18:41 261624 ----a-w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\17.0.2003.1112\amd64\SkyDriveShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2012-12-18 18:41 261624 ----a-w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\17.0.2003.1112\amd64\SkyDriveShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2012-12-18 18:41 261624 ----a-w- c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\17.0.2003.1112\amd64\SkyDriveShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2009-10-21 8306208]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe" [2009-06-05 186904]
"M-Audio Taskbar Icon"="c:\windows\system32\M-AudioTaskBarIcon.exe" [2011-01-11 809264]
"IntelliPoint"="c:\program files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe" [2011-08-01 2417032]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2012-09-13 1289704]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-02-12 162328]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-02-12 386584]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-02-12 417304]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
mStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Free YouTube Download - c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeytvdownloader.htm
IE: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_89D8574934B26AC4.dll/cmsidewiki.html
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: line6.net
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.foxnews.com/
FF - ExtSQL: 2012-11-23 11:07; {ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}; c:\users\JoelShari\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t9u9kdws.default\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}.xpi
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2012-12-12 15:14; {ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C}; c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\DVDVideoSoft\plugins\ff
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge - (no file)
SafeBoot-mcmscsvc
SafeBoot-MCODS
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers-MacDrive volume icons - (no file)
AddRemove-{C73A3942-84C8-4597-9F9B-EE227DCBA758} - c:\programdata\{D19C2D22-6043-47E7-B400-83A351841204}\delldock.exe
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\npggsvc]
"ImagePath"="c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-221981590-1170982043-3934567260-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{EBF693B5-FA68-4182-9175-6EDC50EB5242}*Win32"}]
"AppName"="Roblox.exe"
"Policy"=dword:00000003
"AppPath"="c:\\Users\\JoelShari\\AppData\\Local\\Roblox\\Versions\\version-59ef45ad660c45f5\\"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-221981590-1170982043-3934567260-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{0A6C5E95-2697-59ED-79A5-DCED19107005}*]
"habaekoiiicfmnkm"=hex:6a,61,6a,69,67,6a,63,6c,65,6c,62,61,6a,6f,65,64,6c,67,
63,6c,00,00
"gaeonjmieiellh"=hex:61,63,63,6c,65,66,6f,6e,6e,68,6c,6b,68,6d,6f,6e,6e,6c,62,
70,6a,66,67,6b,69,62,6c,68,6a,65,6a,6b,6f,6f,6d,6c,6b,61,6d,70,65,70,64,64,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-221981590-1170982043-3934567260-1001\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER A OR CHANGE ANY KEY*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"??"=hex:bb,2e,cb,e0,fc,45,a2,a3,ba,2f,a8,4c,f8,3a,ab,26,a4,4d,4c,2e,61,88,f4,
6d,7f,ee,6e,1b,dd,27,bc,c1,44,47,86,5c,15,38,16,48,66,f8,d7,93,d0,88,78,70,\
"??"=hex:35,fc,c6,3d,c9,02,ad,db,37,1f,61,de,0f,33,8f,50
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-221981590-1170982043-3934567260-1001\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"datasecu"=hex:5e,15,e4,1a,c9,c6,6e,a5,32,64,d9,13,59,c8,a8,e9,de,54,ea,13,5a,
6f,1e,eb,1d,82,fa,0d,a3,0f,f5,b2,de,73,1c,2e,2d,f0,b7,5f,02,41,44,00,cb,0b,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:e6,0b,cf,9d,d3,83,e9,01,cc,63,28,ed,52,3a,aa,95
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\windows\SysWOW64\vmnat.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
c:\program files (x86)\VMware\VMware Player\vmware-authd.exe
c:\windows\SysWOW64\vmnetdhcp.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2013-01-19 18:19:35 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2013-01-20 00:19
.
Pre-Run: 244,756,246,528 bytes free
Post-Run: 245,669,695,488 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - FF89F3B741C5CFEF0165E135B8EAB77C

Thanks,


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Still no sign of anything that could be causing the problem. Defogger does not produce a log.

Please run these two scans and post the results.

*SCAN 1*
*Eset online scan instructions.*
*IMPORTANT --->* Please make sure you follow the instruction to *uncheck* the box next to *Remove found threats*. Eset will detect anything that looks even remotely suspicious, this can include legitimate program files. If you do not uncheck the box, as instructed, Eset will automatically remove all suspect files which could leave some of your software inoperative. If you make a mistake these files can be restored from quarantine, but it would be preferable not to add any extra work to the clean up of your system.


Disable your existing Anti Virus following these instructions.
Please go here to use the Eset Online Scanner.
When the web page opens click on this button








If you are not using *Internet Explorer* you will see a message box open asking you to to download the *ESET Smart Installer*, click on the link and allow it to download and then run it. Accept the *Terms of use* and click on *Start*. The required components will download.
If using Internet Explorer the *Terms of use* box will open immediately, accept it and click on *Start*.
After the download is complete the *Computer scan settings* window will open, *IMPORTANT ---->* *uncheck* the box next to *Remove found threats* and click on *Start*. The virus signature database will then download which may take some time depending on the speed of your internet connection. The scan will automatically start when the download is complete.
This is a very thorough scan and may take several hours to complete depending on how much data you have on your hard drive. *Do not* interrupt it, be patient and let it finish.
A Scan Results window will appear at the end of the scan. If it lists any number of Infected Files click on List of found threats. Click on Copy to clipboard, come back to this thread and right click on the message box. Select *Paste* and the report will appear, add any comments you have and post the reply.
Back on the *Eset* window, click the *Back* button and then click on *Finish*.

*SCAN 2*
Please follow the instructions exactly as written, deviating from the instructions and trying to fix anything before I have seen the logs may make your PC unbootable. If TDSSKiller does not offer the Cure option *DO NOT select delete* as you may remove files needed for the system to operate.

Please download Kaspersky's *TDSSKiller* and *save it to your Desktop. <-Important!*
_-- The tool is frequently updated...if you used TDSSKiller before, delete that version and download the most current one before using again._

_Be sure to print out and follow the instructions for performing a scan_.


Extract (unzip) the file to your desktop and make sure TDSSKiller.exe (the contents of the zipped file) is on the Desktop itself, not within a folder on the Desktop.
Alternatively, you can download TDSSKiller.exe and use that instead.
Double-click on *TDSSKiller.exe* to run the tool for known TDSS variants.
_*Vista*/*Windows 7* users right-click and select Run As Administrator_.
If an update is available, TDSSKiller will prompt you to update and download the most current version. Click *Load Update*. Close TDSSKiller and start again.


When the program opens, click the *Change parameters.*










Under "Additional options", check the boxes next to *Verify file digital signatures* and *Detect TDLFS file system*, then click *OK*.










Click the *Start Scan* button.










Do not use the computer during the scan
If the scan completes with nothing found, click *Close* to exit.
If '*Suspicious objects*' are detected, the default action will be *Skip*. Leave the default set to Skip and click on *Continue*.
If *Malicious objects* are detected, they will show in the Scan results - *Select action for found objects:* and offer three options.










Ensure *Cure* is selected...then click *Continue* -> *Reboot computer* *for cure completion.*










*Important! ->* If *Cure* *is not available*, please choose *Skip* instead. *Do not choose Delete unless instructed.* If you choose *Delete* you may *remove critical system files* and make your PC *unstable* or possibly *unbootable*.

A log file named *TDSSKiller_version_date_time_log.txt* will be created and saved to the root directory (usually Local Disk C: ).
Copy and paste the contents of that file in your next reply.

_-- If TDSSKiller does not run, try renaming it. To do this, right-click on *TDSSKiller.exe*, select *Rename* and give it a random name with the *.com* file extension (i.e. 123abc.com). If you do not see the file extension, please refer to these instructions. In some cases it may be necessary to redownload TDSSKiller and randomly rename it to something else *before* beginning the download and saving to the computer or to perform the scan in "safe mode"._


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark,

*The Eset scan found no threats.*

*This is the log for the TDSS scan:*
04:56:44.0393 3600 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.15.0 Oct 31 2012 21:47:35
04:56:44.0783 3600 ============================================================
04:56:44.0783 3600 Current date / time: 2013/01/27 04:56:44.0783
04:56:44.0783 3600 SystemInfo:
04:56:44.0783 3600 
04:56:44.0783 3600 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
04:56:44.0783 3600 Product type: Workstation
04:56:44.0783 3600 ComputerName: JOELSHARI-PC
04:56:44.0783 3600 UserName: JoelShari
04:56:44.0783 3600 Windows directory: C:\Windows
04:56:44.0783 3600 System windows directory: C:\Windows
04:56:44.0783 3600 Running under WOW64
04:56:44.0783 3600 Processor architecture: Intel x64
04:56:44.0783 3600 Number of processors: 2
04:56:44.0783 3600 Page size: 0x1000
04:56:44.0783 3600 Boot type: Normal boot
04:56:44.0783 3600 ============================================================
04:56:45.0205 3600 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x7470C06000 (465.76 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0xED81, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
04:56:45.0251 3600 ============================================================
04:56:45.0251 3600 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
04:56:45.0251 3600 MBR partitions:
04:56:45.0251 3600 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x14000, BlocksNum 0x1D4C000
04:56:45.0251 3600 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x1D60000, BlocksNum 0x38625830
04:56:45.0251 3600 ============================================================
04:56:45.0267 3600 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
04:56:45.0267 3600 ============================================================
04:56:45.0267 3600 Initialize success
04:56:45.0267 3600 ============================================================
04:58:16.0465 3620 ============================================================
04:58:16.0465 3620 Scan started
04:58:16.0465 3620 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
04:58:16.0465 3620 ============================================================
04:58:16.0980 3620 ================ Scan system memory ========================
04:58:16.0980 3620 System memory - ok
04:58:16.0980 3620 ================ Scan services =============================
04:58:17.0136 3620 [ A87D604AEA360176311474C87A63BB88 ] 1394ohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
04:58:17.0214 3620 1394ohci - ok
04:58:17.0260 3620 [ D81D9E70B8A6DD14D42D7B4EFA65D5F2 ] ACPI C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
04:58:17.0292 3620 ACPI - ok
04:58:17.0338 3620 [ 99F8E788246D495CE3794D7E7821D2CA ] AcpiPmi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
04:58:17.0448 3620 AcpiPmi - ok
04:58:17.0494 3620 [ 2F0683FD2DF1D92E891CACA14B45A8C1 ] adfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adfs.sys
04:58:17.0526 3620 adfs - ok
04:58:17.0650 3620 [ 424877CB9D5517F980FF7BACA2EB379D ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
04:58:17.0682 3620 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
04:58:17.0713 3620 [ 2F6B34B83843F0C5118B63AC634F5BF4 ] adp94xx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
04:58:17.0744 3620 adp94xx - ok
04:58:17.0775 3620 [ 597F78224EE9224EA1A13D6350CED962 ] adpahci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
04:58:17.0791 3620 adpahci - ok
04:58:17.0822 3620 [ E109549C90F62FB570B9540C4B148E54 ] adpu320 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
04:58:17.0822 3620 adpu320 - ok
04:58:17.0853 3620 [ 4B78B431F225FD8624C5655CB1DE7B61 ] AeLookupSvc C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
04:58:17.0994 3620 AeLookupSvc - ok
04:58:18.0072 3620 [ 1C7857B62DE5994A75B054A9FD4C3825 ] AFD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
04:58:18.0134 3620 AFD - ok
04:58:18.0181 3620 [ 608C14DBA7299D8CB6ED035A68A15799 ] agp440 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
04:58:18.0196 3620 agp440 - ok
04:58:18.0228 3620 [ 3290D6946B5E30E70414990574883DDB ] ALG C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
04:58:18.0290 3620 ALG - ok
04:58:18.0306 3620 [ 5812713A477A3AD7363C7438CA2EE038 ] aliide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
04:58:18.0321 3620 aliide - ok
04:58:18.0352 3620 [ 1FF8B4431C353CE385C875F194924C0C ] amdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
04:58:18.0368 3620 amdide - ok
04:58:18.0384 3620 [ 7024F087CFF1833A806193EF9D22CDA9 ] AmdK8 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
04:58:18.0430 3620 AmdK8 - ok
04:58:18.0446 3620 [ 1E56388B3FE0D031C44144EB8C4D6217 ] AmdPPM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
04:58:18.0493 3620 AmdPPM - ok
04:58:18.0508 3620 [ D4121AE6D0C0E7E13AA221AA57EF2D49 ] amdsata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
04:58:18.0540 3620 amdsata - ok
04:58:18.0555 3620 [ F67F933E79241ED32FF46A4F29B5120B ] amdsbs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
04:58:18.0571 3620 amdsbs - ok
04:58:18.0586 3620 [ 540DAF1CEA6094886D72126FD7C33048 ] amdxata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
04:58:18.0602 3620 amdxata - ok
04:58:18.0649 3620 [ 89A69C3F2F319B43379399547526D952 ] AppID C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
04:58:18.0774 3620 AppID - ok
04:58:18.0805 3620 [ 0BC381A15355A3982216F7172F545DE1 ] AppIDSvc C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
04:58:18.0852 3620 AppIDSvc - ok
04:58:18.0883 3620 [ 3977D4A871CA0D4F2ED1E7DB46829731 ] Appinfo C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
04:58:18.0945 3620 Appinfo - ok
04:58:19.0008 3620 [ C484F8CEB1717C540242531DB7845C4E ] arc C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
04:58:19.0023 3620 arc - ok
04:58:19.0039 3620 [ 019AF6924AEFE7839F61C830227FE79C ] arcsas C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
04:58:19.0054 3620 arcsas - ok
04:58:19.0164 3620 [ 9217D874131AE6FF8F642F124F00A555 ] aspnet_state C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
04:58:19.0179 3620 aspnet_state - ok
04:58:19.0210 3620 [ 769765CE2CC62867468CEA93969B2242 ] AsyncMac C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
04:58:19.0273 3620 AsyncMac - ok
04:58:19.0304 3620 [ 02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C ] atapi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
04:58:19.0320 3620 atapi - ok
04:58:19.0382 3620 [ 4AEF9EC86818375495FB78CA58DF4E18 ] atksgt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atksgt.sys
04:58:19.0429 3620 atksgt ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
04:58:19.0429 3620 atksgt - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
04:58:19.0476 3620 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] AudioEndpointBuilder C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
04:58:19.0585 3620 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
04:58:19.0585 3620 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1 ] AudioSrv C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
04:58:19.0632 3620 AudioSrv - ok
04:58:19.0663 3620 [ A6BF31A71B409DFA8CAC83159E1E2AFF ] AxInstSV C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
04:58:19.0741 3620 AxInstSV - ok
04:58:19.0772 3620 [ 3E5B191307609F7514148C6832BB0842 ] b06bdrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbda.sys
04:58:19.0819 3620 b06bdrv - ok
04:58:19.0834 3620 [ B5ACE6968304A3900EEB1EBFD9622DF2 ] b57nd60a C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
04:58:19.0866 3620 b57nd60a - ok
04:58:19.0928 3620 [ 44E6E51AEDBF3E0B38A6CD5432649E57 ] BCMH43XX C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys
04:58:19.0975 3620 BCMH43XX - ok
04:58:19.0990 3620 [ FDE360167101B4E45A96F939F388AEB0 ] BDESVC C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
04:58:20.0022 3620 BDESVC - ok
04:58:20.0037 3620 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746 ] Beep C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
04:58:20.0068 3620 Beep - ok
04:58:20.0115 3620 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4 ] BFE C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
04:58:20.0193 3620 BFE - ok
04:58:20.0224 3620 [ 1EA7969E3271CBC59E1730697DC74682 ] BITS C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
04:58:20.0302 3620 BITS - ok
04:58:20.0318 3620 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3 ] blbdrive C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
04:58:20.0349 3620 blbdrive - ok
04:58:20.0396 3620 [ C2F7E6163272C5C219747FA76385AC28 ] bomebus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bomebus.sys
04:58:20.0412 3620 bomebus - ok
04:58:20.0458 3620 [ 1A1D5F6056FF01E894FF151B87626680 ] bomemidi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bomemidi.sys
04:58:20.0474 3620 bomemidi - ok
04:58:20.0505 3620 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5 ] bowser C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
04:58:20.0552 3620 bowser - ok
04:58:20.0583 3620 [ F09EEE9EDC320B5E1501F749FDE686C8 ] BrFiltLo C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
04:58:20.0661 3620 BrFiltLo - ok
04:58:20.0677 3620 [ B114D3098E9BDB8BEA8B053685831BE6 ] BrFiltUp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
04:58:20.0708 3620 BrFiltUp - ok
04:58:20.0770 3620 [ 5C2F352A4E961D72518261257AAE204B ] BridgeMP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
04:58:20.0817 3620 BridgeMP - ok
04:58:20.0848 3620 [ 8EF0D5C41EC907751B8429162B1239ED ] Browser C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
04:58:20.0926 3620 Browser - ok
04:58:20.0942 3620 [ 43BEA8D483BF1870F018E2D02E06A5BD ] Brserid C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
04:58:20.0989 3620 Brserid - ok
04:58:20.0989 3620 [ A6ECA2151B08A09CACECA35C07F05B42 ] BrSerWdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
04:58:21.0004 3620 BrSerWdm - ok
04:58:21.0020 3620 [ B79968002C277E869CF38BD22CD61524 ] BrUsbMdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
04:58:21.0051 3620 BrUsbMdm - ok
04:58:21.0067 3620 [ A87528880231C54E75EA7A44943B38BF ] BrUsbSer C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
04:58:21.0082 3620 BrUsbSer - ok
04:58:21.0098 3620 [ 9DA669F11D1F894AB4EB69BF546A42E8 ] BTHMODEM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
04:58:21.0129 3620 BTHMODEM - ok
04:58:21.0160 3620 [ 95F9C2976059462CBBF227F7AAB10DE9 ] bthserv C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
04:58:21.0207 3620 bthserv - ok
04:58:21.0223 3620 catchme - ok
04:58:21.0238 3620 [ B8BD2BB284668C84865658C77574381A ] cdfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
04:58:21.0285 3620 cdfs - ok
04:58:21.0332 3620 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416 ] cdrom C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
04:58:21.0379 3620 cdrom - ok
04:58:21.0488 3620 [ 3B279C131FD85D8045DB0D8E1D489879 ] CEDRIVER60 C:\Program Files (x86)\Cheat Engine 6.2\dbk64.sys
04:58:21.0504 3620 CEDRIVER60 - ok
04:58:21.0566 3620 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F ] CertPropSvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
04:58:21.0628 3620 CertPropSvc - ok
04:58:21.0644 3620 [ D7CD5C4E1B71FA62050515314CFB52CF ] circlass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
04:58:21.0675 3620 circlass - ok
04:58:21.0706 3620 [ FE1EC06F2253F691FE36217C592A0206 ] CLFS C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
04:58:21.0738 3620 CLFS - ok
04:58:21.0784 3620 [ D88040F816FDA31C3B466F0FA0918F29 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
04:58:21.0800 3620 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
04:58:21.0831 3620 [ D1CEEA2B47CB998321C579651CE3E4F8 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
04:58:21.0847 3620 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
04:58:21.0940 3620 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
04:58:21.0956 3620 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
04:58:21.0987 3620 [ C6F9AF94DCD58122A4D7E89DB6BED29D ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
04:58:22.0003 3620 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 - ok
04:58:22.0018 3620 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33 ] CmBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
04:58:22.0050 3620 CmBatt - ok
04:58:22.0081 3620 [ E19D3F095812725D88F9001985B94EDD ] cmdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
04:58:22.0096 3620 cmdide - ok
04:58:22.0128 3620 [ 9AC4F97C2D3E93367E2148EA940CD2CD ] CNG C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
04:58:22.0174 3620 CNG - ok
04:58:22.0190 3620 [ 102DE219C3F61415F964C88E9085AD14 ] Compbatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
04:58:22.0190 3620 Compbatt - ok
04:58:22.0237 3620 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8 ] CompositeBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
04:58:22.0284 3620 CompositeBus - ok
04:58:22.0299 3620 COMSysApp - ok
04:58:22.0315 3620 [ 1C827878A998C18847245FE1F34EE597 ] crcdisk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
04:58:22.0330 3620 crcdisk - ok
04:58:22.0362 3620 [ 4F5414602E2544A4554D95517948B705 ] CryptSvc C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
04:58:22.0408 3620 CryptSvc - ok
04:58:22.0455 3620 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] DcomLaunch C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
04:58:22.0502 3620 DcomLaunch - ok
04:58:22.0549 3620 [ 3CEC7631A84943677AA8FA8EE5B6B43D ] defragsvc C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
04:58:22.0596 3620 defragsvc - ok
04:58:22.0627 3620 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4 ] DfsC C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
04:58:22.0689 3620 DfsC - ok
04:58:22.0736 3620 [ 012EA9F32BB2EC9C574AB169C5399BE6 ] DGUSBAP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dgmbx2.sys
04:58:22.0752 3620 DGUSBAP - ok
04:58:22.0798 3620 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E ] Dhcp C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
04:58:22.0861 3620 Dhcp - ok
04:58:22.0908 3620 [ 3F1FF4B1EC288033DA5F6BAAA86482AD ] DigiNet C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\diginet.sys
04:58:22.0923 3620 DigiNet - ok
04:58:23.0001 3620 DigiRefresh - ok
04:58:23.0032 3620 [ 7722E2BA28CA06A49C3653D8614A7328 ] digiSPTIService C:\Program Files (x86)\Digidesign\Pro Tools\digiSPTIService.exe
04:58:23.0064 3620 digiSPTIService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
04:58:23.0064 3620 digiSPTIService - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
04:58:23.0110 3620 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3 ] discache C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
04:58:23.0173 3620 discache - ok
04:58:23.0220 3620 [ 9819EEE8B5EA3784EC4AF3B137A5244C ] Disk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
04:58:23.0220 3620 Disk - ok
04:58:23.0251 3620 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4 ] Dnscache C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
04:58:23.0313 3620 Dnscache - ok
04:58:23.0344 3620 [ B1FB3DDCA0FDF408750D5843591AFBC6 ] dot3svc C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
04:58:23.0407 3620 dot3svc - ok
04:58:23.0438 3620 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820 ] DPS C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
04:58:23.0485 3620 DPS - ok
04:58:23.0532 3620 [ 9B19F34400D24DF84C858A421C205754 ] drmkaud C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
04:58:23.0547 3620 drmkaud - ok
04:58:23.0594 3620 [ F5BEE30450E18E6B83A5012C100616FD ] DXGKrnl C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
04:58:23.0625 3620 DXGKrnl - ok
04:58:23.0672 3620 EagleX64 - ok
04:58:23.0688 3620 [ E2DDA8726DA9CB5B2C4000C9018A9633 ] EapHost C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
04:58:23.0750 3620 EapHost - ok
04:58:23.0828 3620 [ DC5D737F51BE844D8C82C695EB17372F ] ebdrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbda.sys
04:58:23.0937 3620 ebdrv - ok
04:58:23.0968 3620 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] EFS C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
04:58:24.0000 3620 EFS - ok
04:58:24.0062 3620 [ C4002B6B41975F057D98C439030CEA07 ] ehRecvr C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
04:58:24.0124 3620 ehRecvr - ok
04:58:24.0156 3620 [ 4705E8EF9934482C5BB488CE28AFC681 ] ehSched C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
04:58:24.0218 3620 ehSched - ok
04:58:24.0249 3620 [ 0E5DA5369A0FCAEA12456DD852545184 ] elxstor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
04:58:24.0265 3620 elxstor - ok
04:58:24.0280 3620 [ 34A3C54752046E79A126E15C51DB409B ] ErrDev C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
04:58:24.0312 3620 ErrDev - ok
04:58:24.0343 3620 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0 ] EventSystem C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
04:58:24.0405 3620 EventSystem - ok
04:58:24.0436 3620 [ A510C654EC00C1E9BDD91EEB3A59823B ] exfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
04:58:24.0499 3620 exfat - ok
04:58:24.0530 3620 [ 0ADC83218B66A6DB380C330836F3E36D ] fastfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
04:58:24.0561 3620 fastfat - ok
04:58:24.0608 3620 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB ] Fax C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
04:58:24.0639 3620 Fax - ok
04:58:24.0670 3620 [ D765D19CD8EF61F650C384F62FAC00AB ] fdc C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
04:58:24.0702 3620 fdc - ok
04:58:24.0717 3620 [ 0438CAB2E03F4FB61455A7956026FE86 ] fdPHost C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
04:58:24.0780 3620 fdPHost - ok
04:58:24.0795 3620 [ 802496CB59A30349F9A6DD22D6947644 ] FDResPub C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
04:58:24.0826 3620 FDResPub - ok
04:58:24.0842 3620 [ 655661BE46B5F5F3FD454E2C3095B930 ] FileInfo C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
04:58:24.0858 3620 FileInfo - ok
04:58:24.0858 3620 [ 5F671AB5BC87EEA04EC38A6CD5962A47 ] Filetrace C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
04:58:24.0904 3620 Filetrace - ok
04:58:24.0982 3620 [ ABEDFD48AC042C6AAAD32452E77217A1 ] FLEXnet Licensing Service C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
04:58:25.0014 3620 FLEXnet Licensing Service - ok
04:58:25.0092 3620 [ 1C3FB052A0BB72EDAED90785C34D6EED ] FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
04:58:25.0123 3620 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - ok
04:58:25.0138 3620 [ C172A0F53008EAEB8EA33FE10E177AF5 ] flpydisk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
04:58:25.0154 3620 flpydisk - ok
04:58:25.0185 3620 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741 ] FltMgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
04:58:25.0201 3620 FltMgr - ok
04:58:25.0279 3620 [ 5C4CB4086FB83115B153E47ADD961A0C ] FontCache C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
04:58:25.0341 3620 FontCache - ok
04:58:25.0404 3620 [ A8B7F3818AB65695E3A0BB3279F6DCE6 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
04:58:25.0419 3620 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
04:58:25.0435 3620 [ D43703496149971890703B4B1B723EAC ] FsDepends C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
04:58:25.0450 3620 FsDepends - ok
04:58:25.0497 3620 [ B16B626996C74B564005BA855C5DEE90 ] fssfltr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr.sys
04:58:25.0513 3620 fssfltr - ok
04:58:25.0622 3620 [ 812E1BA5C52A78F13EA6AA10DF708B1D ] fsssvc C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe
04:58:25.0684 3620 fsssvc - ok
04:58:25.0716 3620 [ 6BD9295CC032DD3077C671FCCF579A7B ] Fs_Rec C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
04:58:25.0731 3620 Fs_Rec - ok
04:58:25.0778 3620 [ 1F7B25B858FA27015169FE95E54108ED ] fvevol C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
04:58:25.0809 3620 fvevol - ok
04:58:25.0840 3620 [ 8C778D335C9D272CFD3298AB02ABE3B6 ] gagp30kx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
04:58:25.0856 3620 gagp30kx - ok
04:58:25.0965 3620 [ C403C5DB49A0F9AAF4F2128EDC0106D8 ] GamesAppService C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
04:58:25.0981 3620 GamesAppService - ok
04:58:26.0028 3620 [ 8E98D21EE06192492A5671A6144D092F ] GEARAspiWDM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
04:58:26.0043 3620 GEARAspiWDM - ok
04:58:26.0074 3620 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A ] gpsvc C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
04:58:26.0152 3620 gpsvc - ok
04:58:26.0246 3620 [ F02A533F517EB38333CB12A9E8963773 ] gupdate C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
04:58:26.0262 3620 gupdate - ok
04:58:26.0277 3620 [ F02A533F517EB38333CB12A9E8963773 ] gupdatem C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
04:58:26.0277 3620 gupdatem - ok
04:58:26.0324 3620 [ 1E6438D4EA6E1174A3B3B1EDC4DE660B ] hamachi C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hamachi.sys
04:58:26.0340 3620 hamachi - ok
04:58:26.0371 3620 [ 3CC07DAD48FA53193AE2F85DD8200B5E ] hcmon C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcmon.sys
04:58:26.0386 3620 hcmon - ok
04:58:26.0402 3620 [ F2523EF6460FC42405B12248338AB2F0 ] hcw85cir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
04:58:26.0449 3620 hcw85cir - ok
04:58:26.0511 3620 [ 97BFED39B6B79EB12CDDBFEED51F56BB ] HDAudBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
04:58:26.0542 3620 HDAudBus - ok
04:58:26.0574 3620 [ 78E86380454A7B10A5EB255DC44A355F ] HidBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
04:58:26.0589 3620 HidBatt - ok
04:58:26.0620 3620 [ 7FD2A313F7AFE5C4DAB14798C48DD104 ] HidBth C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
04:58:26.0652 3620 HidBth - ok
04:58:26.0667 3620 [ 0A77D29F311B88CFAE3B13F9C1A73825 ] HidIr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
04:58:26.0683 3620 HidIr - ok
04:58:26.0698 3620 [ BD9EB3958F213F96B97B1D897DEE006D ] hidserv C:\Windows\System32\hidserv.dll
04:58:26.0745 3620 hidserv - ok
04:58:26.0776 3620 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536 ] HidUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
04:58:26.0808 3620 HidUsb - ok
04:58:26.0854 3620 [ 387E72E739E15E3D37907A86D9FF98E2 ] hkmsvc C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
04:58:26.0901 3620 hkmsvc - ok
04:58:26.0932 3620 [ EFDFB3DD38A4376F93E7985173813ABD ] HomeGroupListener C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
04:58:26.0979 3620 HomeGroupListener - ok
04:58:27.0026 3620 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89 ] HomeGroupProvider C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
04:58:27.0057 3620 HomeGroupProvider - ok
04:58:27.0073 3620 [ 39D2ABCD392F3D8A6DCE7B60AE7B8EFC ] HpSAMD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
04:58:27.0088 3620 HpSAMD - ok
04:58:27.0151 3620 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28 ] HTTP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
04:58:27.0182 3620 HTTP - ok
04:58:27.0229 3620 [ A5462BD6884960C9DC85ED49D34FF392 ] hwpolicy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
04:58:27.0244 3620 hwpolicy - ok
04:58:27.0276 3620 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3 ] i8042prt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
04:58:27.0307 3620 i8042prt - ok
04:58:27.0369 3620 [ 7548066DF68A8A1A56B043359F915F37 ] IAANTMON C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
04:58:27.0400 3620 IAANTMON - ok
04:58:27.0447 3620 [ 1D004CB1DA6323B1F55CAEF7F94B61D9 ] iaStor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
04:58:27.0463 3620 iaStor - ok
04:58:27.0494 3620 [ AAAF44DB3BD0B9D1FB6969B23ECC8366 ] iaStorV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
04:58:27.0525 3620 iaStorV - ok
04:58:27.0588 3620 [ 5988FC40F8DB5B0739CD1E3A5D0D78BD ] idsvc C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
04:58:27.0619 3620 idsvc - ok
04:58:27.0790 3620 [ C6238C6ABD6AC99F5D152DA4E9439A3D ] igfx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
04:58:28.0102 3620 igfx - ok
04:58:28.0134 3620 [ 5C18831C61933628F5BB0EA2675B9D21 ] iirsp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
04:58:28.0149 3620 iirsp - ok
04:58:28.0196 3620 [ FCD84C381E0140AF901E58D48882D26B ] IKEEXT C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
04:58:28.0258 3620 IKEEXT - ok
04:58:28.0305 3620 [ D295963FAD8AE33BBB03514C9B7B5ED2 ] iLokDrvr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iLokDrvr.sys
04:58:28.0321 3620 iLokDrvr - ok
04:58:28.0383 3620 [ 492CD3A94913D753B4591CD9E29EC843 ] IntcAzAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
04:58:28.0446 3620 IntcAzAudAddService - ok
04:58:28.0461 3620 [ D485D3BD3E2179AA86853A182F70699F ] IntcHdmiAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IntcHdmi.sys
04:58:28.0508 3620 IntcHdmiAddService - ok
04:58:28.0539 3620 [ F00F20E70C6EC3AA366910083A0518AA ] intelide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
04:58:28.0555 3620 intelide - ok
04:58:28.0586 3620 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1 ] intelppm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
04:58:28.0617 3620 intelppm - ok
04:58:28.0648 3620 [ 098A91C54546A3B878DAD6A7E90A455B ] IPBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
04:58:28.0695 3620 IPBusEnum - ok
04:58:28.0726 3620 [ C9F0E1BD74365A8771590E9008D22AB6 ] IpFilterDriver C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
04:58:28.0789 3620 IpFilterDriver - ok
04:58:28.0820 3620 [ A34A587FFFD45FA649FBA6D03784D257 ] iphlpsvc C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
04:58:28.0867 3620 iphlpsvc - ok
04:58:28.0898 3620 [ 0FC1AEA580957AA8817B8F305D18CA3A ] IPMIDRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
04:58:28.0914 3620 IPMIDRV - ok
04:58:28.0945 3620 [ AF9B39A7E7B6CAA203B3862582E9F2D0 ] IPNAT C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
04:58:28.0976 3620 IPNAT - ok
04:58:28.0976 3620 [ 3ABF5E7213EB28966D55D58B515D5CE9 ] IRENUM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
04:58:29.0038 3620 IRENUM - ok
04:58:29.0054 3620 [ 2F7B28DC3E1183E5EB418DF55C204F38 ] isapnp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
04:58:29.0070 3620 isapnp - ok
04:58:29.0085 3620 [ D931D7309DEB2317035B07C9F9E6B0BD ] iScsiPrt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
04:58:29.0101 3620 iScsiPrt - ok
04:58:29.0132 3620 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5 ] kbdclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
04:58:29.0132 3620 kbdclass - ok
04:58:29.0179 3620 [ 0705EFF5B42A9DB58548EEC3B26BB484 ] kbdhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
04:58:29.0194 3620 kbdhid - ok
04:58:29.0210 3620 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] KeyIso C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
04:58:29.0210 3620 KeyIso - ok
04:58:29.0257 3620 [ 97A7070AEA4C058B6418519E869A63B4 ] KSecDD C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
04:58:29.0272 3620 KSecDD - ok
04:58:29.0319 3620 [ 26C43A7C2862447EC59DEDA188D1DA07 ] KSecPkg C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
04:58:29.0319 3620 KSecPkg - ok
04:58:29.0335 3620 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4 ] ksthunk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
04:58:29.0382 3620 ksthunk - ok
04:58:29.0491 3620 [ 6AB66E16AA859232F64DEB66887A8C9C ] KtmRm C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
04:58:29.0756 3620 KtmRm - ok
04:58:29.0818 3620 [ 42E25441C303519E753014893A13A04E ] L6PODX3LV C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\L6PODX3LV64.sys
04:58:29.0912 3620 L6PODX3LV - ok
04:58:29.0928 3620 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6 ] LanmanServer C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
04:58:29.0959 3620 LanmanServer - ok
04:58:30.0006 3620 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A ] LanmanWorkstation C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
04:58:30.0052 3620 LanmanWorkstation - ok
04:58:30.0115 3620 [ B658B7076B1ACAA5876524595630F183 ] lirsgt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lirsgt.sys
04:58:30.0130 3620 lirsgt ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
04:58:30.0130 3620 lirsgt - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
04:58:30.0162 3620 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827 ] lltdio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
04:58:30.0224 3620 lltdio - ok
04:58:30.0255 3620 [ C1185803384AB3FEED115F79F109427F ] lltdsvc C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
04:58:30.0286 3620 lltdsvc - ok
04:58:30.0302 3620 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8 ] lmhosts C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
04:58:30.0349 3620 lmhosts - ok
04:58:30.0396 3620 [ 1A93E54EB0ECE102495A51266DCDB6A6 ] LSI_FC C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
04:58:30.0396 3620 LSI_FC - ok
04:58:30.0411 3620 [ 1047184A9FDC8BDBFF857175875EE810 ] LSI_SAS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
04:58:30.0427 3620 LSI_SAS - ok
04:58:30.0442 3620 [ 30F5C0DE1EE8B5BC9306C1F0E4A75F93 ] LSI_SAS2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
04:58:30.0458 3620 LSI_SAS2 - ok
04:58:30.0458 3620 [ 0504EACAFF0D3C8AED161C4B0D369D4A ] LSI_SCSI C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
04:58:30.0474 3620 LSI_SCSI - ok
04:58:30.0505 3620 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E ] luafv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
04:58:30.0536 3620 luafv - ok
04:58:30.0598 3620 [ 0C85B2B6FB74B36A251792D45E0EF860 ] LVRS64 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvrs64.sys
04:58:30.0630 3620 LVRS64 - ok
04:58:30.0739 3620 [ FF3A488924B0032B1A9CA6948C1FA9E8 ] LVUVC64 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc64.sys
04:58:30.0879 3620 LVUVC64 - ok
04:58:30.0942 3620 [ 0633546736E7816165ADFA5009251CFA ] MacDrive8ServiceD C:\Program Files\Mediafour\MacDrive 8\MacDrive8ServiceD.exe
04:58:30.0957 3620 MacDrive8ServiceD ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
04:58:30.0957 3620 MacDrive8ServiceD - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
04:58:31.0004 3620 [ A1E3E3145E4B9467585FB8AD9C6565C0 ] MADFUFTU8R C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R_DFU.sys
04:58:31.0020 3620 MADFUFTU8R - ok
04:58:31.0066 3620 [ 562B00816C3B28385F4EFB40EDAB8EF7 ] MAUSBFASTTRACKULTRA8R C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MAudioFastTrackUltra8R.sys
04:58:31.0082 3620 MAUSBFASTTRACKULTRA8R - ok
04:58:31.0113 3620 [ 818816F11EDE7340A95869ED66DFC7AB ] MBX2DFU C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dgmbx2fu.sys
04:58:31.0113 3620 MBX2DFU - ok
04:58:31.0144 3620 [ 0BE09CD858ABF9DF6ED259D57A1A1663 ] Mcx2Svc C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
04:58:31.0176 3620 Mcx2Svc - ok
04:58:31.0222 3620 [ 1F2A22E735646F72BEA9D6E454DE2F57 ] MDFSYSNT C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MDFSYSNT.sys
04:58:31.0238 3620 MDFSYSNT - ok
04:58:31.0269 3620 [ E742557A08EABCCC897D79717DB2D5FE ] MDPMGRNT C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MDPMGRNT.SYS
04:58:31.0285 3620 MDPMGRNT - ok
04:58:31.0300 3620 [ A55805F747C6EDB6A9080D7C633BD0F4 ] megasas C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
04:58:31.0300 3620 megasas - ok
04:58:31.0316 3620 [ BAF74CE0072480C3B6B7C13B2A94D6B3 ] MegaSR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
04:58:31.0332 3620 MegaSR - ok
04:58:31.0363 3620 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] MMCSS C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
04:58:31.0410 3620 MMCSS - ok
04:58:31.0425 3620 [ 800BA92F7010378B09F9ED9270F07137 ] Modem C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
04:58:31.0472 3620 Modem - ok
04:58:31.0503 3620 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA ] monitor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
04:58:31.0534 3620 monitor - ok
04:58:31.0597 3620 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99 ] mouclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
04:58:31.0612 3620 mouclass - ok
04:58:31.0628 3620 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6 ] mouhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
04:58:31.0644 3620 mouhid - ok
04:58:31.0690 3620 [ 32E7A3D591D671A6DF2DB515A5CBE0FA ] mountmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
04:58:31.0690 3620 mountmgr - ok
04:58:31.0768 3620 [ 9C3758018DED02F4AE53CCA1C5F084A2 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
04:58:31.0784 3620 MozillaMaintenance - ok
04:58:31.0831 3620 [ 05BF204EC0E82CC4A054DB189C8A3D84 ] MpFilter C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys
04:58:31.0862 3620 MpFilter - ok
04:58:31.0878 3620 [ A44B420D30BD56E145D6A2BC8768EC58 ] mpio C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
04:58:31.0893 3620 mpio - ok
04:58:31.0909 3620 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F ] mpsdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
04:58:31.0940 3620 mpsdrv - ok
04:58:31.0987 3620 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1 ] MpsSvc C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
04:58:32.0065 3620 MpsSvc - ok
04:58:32.0096 3620 [ DC722758B8261E1ABAFD31A3C0A66380 ] MRxDAV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
04:58:32.0143 3620 MRxDAV - ok
04:58:32.0158 3620 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC ] mrxsmb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
04:58:32.0205 3620 mrxsmb - ok
04:58:32.0252 3620 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163 ] mrxsmb10 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
04:58:32.0283 3620 mrxsmb10 - ok
04:58:32.0299 3620 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C ] mrxsmb20 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
04:58:32.0330 3620 mrxsmb20 - ok
04:58:32.0361 3620 [ C25F0BAFA182CBCA2DD3C851C2E75796 ] msahci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
04:58:32.0377 3620 msahci - ok
04:58:32.0424 3620 [ DB801A638D011B9633829EB6F663C900 ] msdsm C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
04:58:32.0439 3620 msdsm - ok
04:58:32.0455 3620 [ DE0ECE52236CFA3ED2DBFC03F28253A8 ] MSDTC C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
04:58:32.0470 3620 MSDTC - ok
04:58:32.0502 3620 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96 ] Msfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
04:58:32.0548 3620 Msfs - ok
04:58:32.0564 3620 [ F9D215A46A8B9753F61767FA72A20326 ] mshidkmdf C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
04:58:32.0595 3620 mshidkmdf - ok
04:58:32.0626 3620 [ D916874BBD4F8B07BFB7FA9B3CCAE29D ] msisadrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
04:58:32.0626 3620 msisadrv - ok
04:58:32.0658 3620 [ 808E98FF49B155C522E6400953177B08 ] MSiSCSI C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
04:58:32.0689 3620 MSiSCSI - ok
04:58:32.0689 3620 msiserver - ok
04:58:32.0720 3620 [ 49CCF2C4FEA34FFAD8B1B59D49439366 ] MSKSSRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
04:58:32.0751 3620 MSKSSRV - ok
04:58:32.0845 3620 [ CC8E4F72F21340A4D3A3D4DB50313EF5 ] MsMpSvc C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
04:58:32.0860 3620 MsMpSvc - ok
04:58:32.0892 3620 [ BDD71ACE35A232104DDD349EE70E1AB3 ] MSPCLOCK C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
04:58:32.0923 3620 MSPCLOCK - ok
04:58:32.0923 3620 [ 4ED981241DB27C3383D72092B618A1D0 ] MSPQM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
04:58:32.0970 3620 MSPQM - ok
04:58:33.0001 3620 [ 759A9EEB0FA9ED79DA1FB7D4EF78866D ] MsRPC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
04:58:33.0032 3620 MsRPC - ok
04:58:33.0048 3620 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288 ] mssmbios C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
04:58:33.0063 3620 mssmbios - ok
04:58:33.0063 3620 [ 2E66F9ECB30B4221A318C92AC2250779 ] MSTEE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
04:58:33.0110 3620 MSTEE - ok
04:58:33.0126 3620 [ 7EA404308934E675BFFDE8EDF0757BCD ] MTConfig C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
04:58:33.0141 3620 MTConfig - ok
04:58:33.0157 3620 [ F9A18612FD3526FE473C1BDA678D61C8 ] Mup C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
04:58:33.0172 3620 Mup - ok
04:58:33.0219 3620 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD ] napagent C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
04:58:33.0282 3620 napagent - ok
04:58:33.0313 3620 [ 1EA3749C4114DB3E3161156FFFFA6B33 ] NativeWifiP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
04:58:33.0360 3620 NativeWifiP - ok
04:58:33.0391 3620 [ 79B47FD40D9A817E932F9D26FAC0A81C ] NDIS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
04:58:33.0422 3620 NDIS - ok
04:58:33.0438 3620 [ 9F9A1F53AAD7DA4D6FEF5BB73AB811AC ] NdisCap C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
04:58:33.0484 3620 NdisCap - ok
04:58:33.0500 3620 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5 ] NdisTapi C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
04:58:33.0531 3620 NdisTapi - ok
04:58:33.0578 3620 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356 ] Ndisuio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
04:58:33.0625 3620 Ndisuio - ok
04:58:33.0672 3620 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11 ] NdisWan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
04:58:33.0718 3620 NdisWan - ok
04:58:33.0750 3620 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879 ] NDProxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
04:58:33.0796 3620 NDProxy - ok
04:58:33.0828 3620 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4 ] NetBIOS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
04:58:33.0859 3620 NetBIOS - ok
04:58:33.0906 3620 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068 ] NetBT C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
04:58:33.0952 3620 NetBT - ok
04:58:33.0968 3620 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] Netlogon C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
04:58:33.0968 3620 Netlogon - ok
04:58:34.0015 3620 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E ] Netman C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
04:58:34.0093 3620 Netman - ok
04:58:34.0140 3620 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetMsmqActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
04:58:34.0140 3620 NetMsmqActivator - ok
04:58:34.0155 3620 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetPipeActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
04:58:34.0171 3620 NetPipeActivator - ok
04:58:34.0186 3620 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8 ] netprofm C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
04:58:34.0249 3620 netprofm - ok
04:58:34.0264 3620 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetTcpActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
04:58:34.0264 3620 NetTcpActivator - ok
04:58:34.0280 3620 [ D22CD77D4F0D63D1169BB35911BFF12D ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
04:58:34.0280 3620 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
04:58:34.0311 3620 [ 77889813BE4D166CDAB78DDBA990DA92 ] nfrd960 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
04:58:34.0311 3620 nfrd960 - ok
04:58:34.0358 3620 [ 5FF89F20317309D28AC1EDEB0CD1BA72 ] NisDrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys
04:58:34.0374 3620 NisDrv - ok
04:58:34.0420 3620 [ 79E80B10FE8F6662E0C9162A68C43444 ] NisSrv C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe
04:58:34.0452 3620 NisSrv - ok
04:58:34.0483 3620 [ 1EE99A89CC788ADA662441D1E9830529 ] NlaSvc C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
04:58:34.0545 3620 NlaSvc - ok
04:58:34.0561 3620 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7 ] Npfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
04:58:34.0592 3620 Npfs - ok
04:58:34.0608 3620 npggsvc - ok
04:58:34.0623 3620 NPPTNT2 - ok
04:58:34.0639 3620 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528 ] nsi C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
04:58:34.0686 3620 nsi - ok
04:58:34.0701 3620 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001 ] nsiproxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
04:58:34.0748 3620 nsiproxy - ok
04:58:34.0810 3620 [ A2F74975097F52A00745F9637451FDD8 ] Ntfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
04:58:34.0888 3620 Ntfs - ok
04:58:34.0888 3620 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1 ] Null C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
04:58:34.0935 3620 Null - ok
04:58:34.0951 3620 [ 0A92CB65770442ED0DC44834632F66AD ] nvraid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
04:58:34.0966 3620 nvraid - ok
04:58:35.0013 3620 [ DAB0E87525C10052BF65F06152F37E4A ] nvstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
04:58:35.0013 3620 nvstor - ok
04:58:35.0044 3620 [ 270D7CD42D6E3979F6DD0146650F0E05 ] nv_agp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
04:58:35.0044 3620 nv_agp - ok
04:58:35.0076 3620 [ 3589478E4B22CE21B41FA1BFC0B8B8A0 ] ohci1394 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
04:58:35.0107 3620 ohci1394 - ok
04:58:35.0169 3620 [ 9D10F99A6712E28F8ACD5641E3A7EA6B ] ose C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
04:58:35.0185 3620 ose - ok
04:58:35.0325 3620 [ 61BFFB5F57AD12F83AB64B7181829B34 ] osppsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
04:58:35.0466 3620 osppsvc - ok
04:58:35.0497 3620 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE ] p2pimsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
04:58:35.0559 3620 p2pimsvc - ok
04:58:35.0575 3620 [ 927463ECB02179F88E4B9A17568C63C3 ] p2psvc C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
04:58:35.0606 3620 p2psvc - ok
04:58:35.0700 3620 [ 673E36852E2F9FA778D5D3DDCEFA591B ] PaceLicenseDServices C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PACE\Services\LicenseServices\LDSvc.exe
04:58:35.0778 3620 PaceLicenseDServices ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
04:58:35.0778 3620 PaceLicenseDServices - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
04:58:35.0809 3620 [ 0086431C29C35BE1DBC43F52CC273887 ] Parport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
04:58:35.0824 3620 Parport - ok
04:58:35.0871 3620 [ E9766131EEADE40A27DC27D2D68FBA9C ] partmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
04:58:35.0887 3620 partmgr - ok
04:58:35.0902 3620 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257 ] PcaSvc C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
04:58:35.0949 3620 PcaSvc - ok
04:58:35.0980 3620 [ 94575C0571D1462A0F70BDE6BD6EE6B3 ] pci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
04:58:35.0996 3620 pci - ok
04:58:36.0012 3620 [ B5B8B5EF2E5CB34DF8DCF8831E3534FA ] pciide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
04:58:36.0027 3620 pciide - ok
04:58:36.0043 3620 [ B2E81D4E87CE48589F98CB8C05B01F2F ] pcmcia C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
04:58:36.0058 3620 pcmcia - ok
04:58:36.0074 3620 [ D6B9C2E1A11A3A4B26A182FFEF18F603 ] pcw C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
04:58:36.0090 3620 pcw - ok
04:58:36.0105 3620 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E ] PEAUTH C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
04:58:36.0168 3620 PEAUTH - ok
04:58:36.0230 3620 [ E495E408C93141E8FC72DC0C6046DDFA ] PerfHost C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
04:58:36.0261 3620 PerfHost - ok
04:58:36.0339 3620 [ C7CF6A6E137463219E1259E3F0F0DD6C ] pla C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
04:58:36.0417 3620 pla - ok
04:58:36.0448 3620 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129 ] PlugPlay C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
04:58:36.0511 3620 PlugPlay - ok
04:58:36.0542 3620 PnkBstrA - ok
04:58:36.0558 3620 [ 7195581CEC9BB7D12ABE54036ACC2E38 ] PNRPAutoReg C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
04:58:36.0589 3620 PNRPAutoReg - ok
04:58:36.0604 3620 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE ] PNRPsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
04:58:36.0604 3620 PNRPsvc - ok
04:58:36.0651 3620 [ 4F0878FD62D5F7444C5F1C4C66D9D293 ] Point64 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\point64.sys
04:58:36.0667 3620 Point64 - ok
04:58:36.0682 3620 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389 ] PolicyAgent C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
04:58:36.0729 3620 PolicyAgent - ok
04:58:36.0776 3620 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184 ] Power C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
04:58:36.0807 3620 Power - ok
04:58:36.0854 3620 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9 ] PptpMiniport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
04:58:36.0916 3620 PptpMiniport - ok
04:58:36.0932 3620 [ 0D922E23C041EFB1C3FAC2A6F943C9BF ] Processor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
04:58:36.0948 3620 Processor - ok
04:58:36.0994 3620 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8 ] ProfSvc C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
04:58:37.0041 3620 ProfSvc - ok
04:58:37.0057 3620 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] ProtectedStorage C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
04:58:37.0072 3620 ProtectedStorage - ok
04:58:37.0119 3620 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D ] Psched C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
04:58:37.0166 3620 Psched - ok
04:58:37.0228 3620 [ A53A15A11EBFD21077463EE2C7AFEEF0 ] ql2300 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
04:58:37.0306 3620 ql2300 - ok
04:58:37.0322 3620 [ 4F6D12B51DE1AAEFF7DC58C4D75423C8 ] ql40xx  C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
04:58:37.0338 3620 ql40xx - ok
04:58:37.0369 3620 [ 906191634E99AEA92C4816150BDA3732 ] QWAVE C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
04:58:37.0384 3620 QWAVE - ok
04:58:37.0384 3620 [ 76707BB36430888D9CE9D705398ADB6C ] QWAVEdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
04:58:37.0400 3620 QWAVEdrv - ok
04:58:37.0416 3620 [ 5A0DA8AD5762FA2D91678A8A01311704 ] RasAcd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
04:58:37.0447 3620 RasAcd - ok
04:58:37.0478 3620 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90 ] RasAgileVpn C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
04:58:37.0525 3620 RasAgileVpn - ok
04:58:37.0540 3620 [ 8F26510C5383B8DBE976DE1CD00FC8C7 ] RasAuto C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
04:58:37.0572 3620 RasAuto - ok
04:58:37.0603 3620 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA ] Rasl2tp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
04:58:37.0634 3620 Rasl2tp - ok
04:58:37.0681 3620 [ EE867A0870FC9E4972BA9EAAD35651E2 ] RasMan C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
04:58:37.0712 3620 RasMan - ok
04:58:37.0712 3620 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25 ] RasPppoe C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
04:58:37.0759 3620 RasPppoe - ok
04:58:37.0774 3620 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB ] RasSstp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
04:58:37.0821 3620 RasSstp - ok
04:58:37.0852 3620 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F ] rdbss C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
04:58:37.0915 3620 rdbss - ok
04:58:37.0930 3620 [ 302DA2A0539F2CF54D7C6CC30C1F2D8D ] rdpbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
04:58:37.0962 3620 rdpbus - ok
04:58:37.0977 3620 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24 ] RDPCDD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
04:58:38.0024 3620 RDPCDD - ok
04:58:38.0055 3620 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365 ] RDPENCDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
04:58:38.0118 3620 RDPENCDD - ok
04:58:38.0133 3620 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A ] RDPREFMP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
04:58:38.0164 3620 RDPREFMP - ok
04:58:38.0196 3620 [ E61608AA35E98999AF9AAEEEA6114B0A ] RDPWD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
04:58:38.0242 3620 RDPWD - ok
04:58:38.0274 3620 [ 34ED295FA0121C241BFEF24764FC4520 ] rdyboost C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
04:58:38.0305 3620 rdyboost - ok
04:58:38.0320 3620 [ 254FB7A22D74E5511C73A3F6D802F192 ] RemoteAccess C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
04:58:38.0352 3620 RemoteAccess - ok
04:58:38.0367 3620 [ E4D94F24081440B5FC5AA556C7C62702 ] RemoteRegistry C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
04:58:38.0414 3620 RemoteRegistry - ok
04:58:38.0508 3620 [ 616F6E52CAE254727A886BA8EDA1BEEA ] RichVideo C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
04:58:38.0523 3620 RichVideo - ok
04:58:38.0539 3620 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB ] RpcEptMapper C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
04:58:38.0570 3620 RpcEptMapper - ok
04:58:38.0586 3620 [ D5BA242D4CF8E384DB90E6A8ED850B8C ] RpcLocator C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
04:58:38.0617 3620 RpcLocator - ok
04:58:38.0648 3620 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123 ] RpcSs C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
04:58:38.0695 3620 RpcSs - ok
04:58:38.0710 3620 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF ] rspndr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
04:58:38.0773 3620 rspndr - ok
04:58:38.0851 3620 [ EE082E06A82FF630351D1E0EBBD3D8D0 ] RTL8167 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys
04:58:38.0882 3620 RTL8167 - ok
04:58:38.0882 3620 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] SamSs C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
04:58:38.0898 3620 SamSs - ok
04:58:38.0929 3620 [ AC03AF3329579FFFB455AA2DAABBE22B ] sbp2port C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
04:58:38.0944 3620 sbp2port - ok
04:58:38.0960 3620 [ 9B7395789E3791A3B6D000FE6F8B131E ] SCardSvr C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
04:58:39.0007 3620 SCardSvr - ok
04:58:39.0069 3620 [ B2F50286DC82B93C013E3FC57BA1A956 ] SCDEmu C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SCDEmu.sys
04:58:39.0085 3620 SCDEmu - ok
04:58:39.0132 3620 [ 253F38D0D7074C02FF8DEB9836C97D2B ] scfilter C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
04:58:39.0178 3620 scfilter - ok
04:58:39.0210 3620 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A ] Schedule C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
04:58:39.0319 3620 Schedule - ok
04:58:39.0366 3620 [ 2A50BE713FAF033420466C25979C028E ] SCMNdisP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys
04:58:39.0381 3620 SCMNdisP - ok
04:58:39.0428 3620 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F ] SCPolicySvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
04:58:39.0459 3620 SCPolicySvc - ok
04:58:39.0490 3620 [ 6EA4234DC55346E0709560FE7C2C1972 ] SDRSVC C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
04:58:39.0522 3620 SDRSVC - ok
04:58:39.0600 3620 [ 16A252022535B680046F6E34E136D378 ] SeaPort C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
04:58:39.0631 3620 SeaPort - ok
04:58:39.0662 3620 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186 ] SecDrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SECDRV.SYS
04:58:39.0709 3620 SecDrv - ok
04:58:39.0756 3620 [ BC617A4E1B4FA8DF523A061739A0BD87 ] seclogon C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
04:58:39.0802 3620 seclogon - ok
04:58:39.0834 3620 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21 ] SENS C:\Windows\system32\sens.dll
04:58:39.0880 3620 SENS - ok
04:58:39.0912 3620 [ 0336CFFAFAAB87A11541F1CF1594B2B2 ] SensrSvc C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
04:58:39.0958 3620 SensrSvc - ok
04:58:39.0974 3620 [ CB624C0035412AF0DEBEC78C41F5CA1B ] Serenum C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
04:58:39.0990 3620 Serenum - ok
04:58:40.0021 3620 [ C1D8E28B2C2ADFAEC4BA89E9FDA69BD6 ] Serial C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
04:58:40.0068 3620 Serial - ok
04:58:40.0099 3620 [ 1C545A7D0691CC4A027396535691C3E3 ] sermouse C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
04:58:40.0130 3620 sermouse - ok
04:58:40.0177 3620 [ 0B6231BF38174A1628C4AC812CC75804 ] SessionEnv C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
04:58:40.0239 3620 SessionEnv - ok
04:58:40.0270 3620 [ A554811BCD09279536440C964AE35BBF ] sffdisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
04:58:40.0286 3620 sffdisk - ok
04:58:40.0302 3620 [ FF414F0BAEFEBA59BC6C04B3DB0B87BF ] sffp_mmc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
04:58:40.0317 3620 sffp_mmc - ok
04:58:40.0333 3620 [ DD85B78243A19B59F0637DCF284DA63C ] sffp_sd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
04:58:40.0348 3620 sffp_sd - ok
04:58:40.0364 3620 [ A9D601643A1647211A1EE2EC4E433FF4 ] sfloppy C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
04:58:40.0380 3620 sfloppy - ok
04:58:40.0426 3620 [ B95F6501A2F8B2E78C697FEC401970CE ] SharedAccess C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
04:58:40.0473 3620 SharedAccess - ok
04:58:40.0520 3620 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D ] ShellHWDetection C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
04:58:40.0582 3620 ShellHWDetection - ok
04:58:40.0614 3620 [ 843CAF1E5FDE1FFD5FF768F23A51E2E1 ] SiSRaid2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
04:58:40.0629 3620 SiSRaid2 - ok
04:58:40.0629 3620 [ 6A6C106D42E9FFFF8B9FCB4F754F6DA4 ] SiSRaid4 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
04:58:40.0645 3620 SiSRaid4 - ok
04:58:40.0707 3620 [ A4FAB5F7818A69DA6E740943CB8F7CA9 ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
04:58:40.0723 3620 SkypeUpdate - ok
04:58:40.0754 3620 [ 548260A7B8654E024DC30BF8A7C5BAA4 ] Smb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
04:58:40.0785 3620 Smb - ok
04:58:40.0832 3620 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D ] SNMPTRAP C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
04:58:40.0863 3620 SNMPTRAP - ok
04:58:40.0879 3620 [ B9E31E5CACDFE584F34F730A677803F9 ] spldr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
04:58:40.0894 3620 spldr - ok
04:58:40.0941 3620 [ B96C17B5DC1424D56EEA3A99E97428CD ] Spooler C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
04:58:40.0988 3620 Spooler - ok
04:58:41.0082 3620 [ E17E0188BB90FAE42D83E98707EFA59C ] sppsvc C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
04:58:41.0222 3620 sppsvc - ok
04:58:41.0238 3620 [ 93D7D61317F3D4BC4F4E9F8A96A7DE45 ] sppuinotify C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
04:58:41.0300 3620 sppuinotify - ok
04:58:41.0347 3620 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B ] srv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
04:58:41.0425 3620 srv - ok
04:58:41.0550 3620 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28 ] srv2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
04:58:41.0596 3620 srv2 - ok
04:58:41.0628 3620 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3 ] srvnet C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
04:58:41.0674 3620 srvnet - ok
04:58:41.0768 3620 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33 ] SSDPSRV C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
04:58:41.0815 3620 SSDPSRV - ok
04:58:41.0846 3620 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB ] SstpSvc C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
04:58:41.0908 3620 SstpSvc - ok
04:58:41.0971 3620 Steam Client Service - ok
04:58:42.0002 3620 [ F3817967ED533D08327DC73BC4D5542A ] stexstor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
04:58:42.0018 3620 stexstor - ok
04:58:42.0080 3620 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1 ] stisvc C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
04:58:42.0127 3620 stisvc - ok
04:58:42.0158 3620 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90 ] swenum C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
04:58:42.0174 3620 swenum - ok
04:58:42.0220 3620 [ E08E46FDD841B7184194011CA1955A0B ] swprv C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
04:58:42.0314 3620 swprv - ok
04:58:42.0392 3620 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D ] SysMain C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
04:58:42.0486 3620 SysMain - ok
04:58:42.0517 3620 [ E3C61FD7B7C2557E1F1B0B4CEC713585 ] TabletInputService C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
04:58:42.0548 3620 TabletInputService - ok
04:58:42.0595 3620 [ 40F0849F65D13EE87B9A9AE3C1DD6823 ] TapiSrv C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
04:58:42.0642 3620 TapiSrv - ok
04:58:42.0657 3620 [ 1BE03AC720F4D302EA01D40F588162F6 ] TBS C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
04:58:42.0688 3620 TBS - ok
04:58:42.0766 3620 [ ACB82BDA8F46C84F465C1AFA517DC4B9 ] Tcpip C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
04:58:42.0844 3620 Tcpip - ok
04:58:42.0876 3620 [ ACB82BDA8F46C84F465C1AFA517DC4B9 ] TCPIP6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
04:58:42.0907 3620 TCPIP6 - ok
04:58:42.0954 3620 [ DF687E3D8836BFB04FCC0615BF15A519 ] tcpipreg C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
04:58:43.0016 3620 tcpipreg - ok
04:58:43.0047 3620 [ 3371D21011695B16333A3934340C4E7C ] TDPIPE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
04:58:43.0094 3620 TDPIPE - ok
04:58:43.0125 3620 [ 51C5ECEB1CDEE2468A1748BE550CFBC8 ] TDTCP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
04:58:43.0156 3620 TDTCP - ok
04:58:43.0219 3620 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806 ] tdx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
04:58:43.0281 3620 tdx - ok
04:58:43.0312 3620 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5 ] TermDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
04:58:43.0328 3620 TermDD - ok
04:58:43.0375 3620 [ 2E648163254233755035B46DD7B89123 ] TermService C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
04:58:43.0468 3620 TermService - ok
04:58:43.0484 3620 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C ] Themes C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
04:58:43.0515 3620 Themes - ok
04:58:43.0546 3620 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B ] THREADORDER C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
04:58:43.0578 3620 THREADORDER - ok
04:58:43.0593 3620 [ BA73D503348F3323BD8E995860323442 ] Tpkd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Tpkd.sys
04:58:43.0609 3620 Tpkd - ok
04:58:43.0624 3620 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D ] TrkWks C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
04:58:43.0656 3620 TrkWks - ok
04:58:43.0718 3620 [ 773212B2AAA24C1E31F10246B15B276C ] TrustedInstaller C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
04:58:43.0765 3620 TrustedInstaller - ok
04:58:43.0812 3620 [ CE18B2CDFC837C99E5FAE9CA6CBA5D30 ] tssecsrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
04:58:43.0874 3620 tssecsrv - ok
04:58:43.0890 3620 [ D11C783E3EF9A3C52C0EBE83CC5000E9 ] TsUsbFlt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
04:58:43.0936 3620 TsUsbFlt - ok
04:58:43.0983 3620 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894 ] tunnel C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
04:58:44.0061 3620 tunnel - ok
04:58:44.0092 3620 [ B4DD609BD7E282BFC683CEC7EAAAAD67 ] uagp35 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
04:58:44.0092 3620 uagp35 - ok
04:58:44.0139 3620 [ FF4232A1A64012BAA1FD97C7B67DF593 ] udfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
04:58:44.0170 3620 udfs - ok
04:58:44.0186 3620 [ 3CBDEC8D06B9968ABA702EBA076364A1 ] UI0Detect C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
04:58:44.0233 3620 UI0Detect - ok
04:58:44.0264 3620 [ 4BFE1BC28391222894CBF1E7D0E42320 ] uliagpkx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
04:58:44.0280 3620 uliagpkx - ok
04:58:44.0326 3620 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561 ] umbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
04:58:44.0373 3620 umbus - ok
04:58:44.0405 3620 [ B2E8E8CB557B156DA5493BBDDCC1474D ] UmPass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
04:58:44.0436 3620 UmPass - ok
04:58:44.0514 3620 [ 67A95B9D129ED5399E7965CD09CF30E7 ] UMVPFSrv C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\UMVPFSrv.exe
04:58:44.0529 3620 UMVPFSrv - ok
04:58:44.0545 3620 [ D47EC6A8E81633DD18D2436B19BAF6DE ] upnphost C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
04:58:44.0592 3620 upnphost - ok
04:58:44.0623 3620 [ 82E8F44688E6FAC57B5B7C6FC7ADBC2A ] usbaudio C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
04:58:44.0639 3620 usbaudio - ok
04:58:44.0654 3620 usbbus - ok
04:58:44.0670 3620 [ 6F1A3157A1C89435352CEB543CDB359C ] usbccgp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
04:58:44.0701 3620 usbccgp - ok
04:58:44.0748 3620 [ AF0892A803FDDA7492F595368E3B68E7 ] usbcir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
04:58:44.0779 3620 usbcir - ok
04:58:44.0779 3620 UsbDiag - ok
04:58:44.0795 3620 [ C025055FE7B87701EB042095DF1A2D7B ] usbehci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
04:58:44.0810 3620 usbehci - ok
04:58:44.0826 3620 [ 287C6C9410B111B68B52CA298F7B8C24 ] usbhub C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
04:58:44.0873 3620 usbhub - ok
04:58:44.0888 3620 USBModem - ok
04:58:44.0919 3620 [ 9840FC418B4CBD632D3D0A667A725C31 ] usbohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
04:58:44.0919 3620 usbohci - ok
04:58:44.0951 3620 [ 73188F58FB384E75C4063D29413CEE3D ] usbprint C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
04:58:44.0997 3620 usbprint - ok
04:58:45.0013 3620 [ FED648B01349A3C8395A5169DB5FB7D6 ] USBSTOR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
04:58:45.0029 3620 USBSTOR - ok
04:58:45.0044 3620 [ 62069A34518BCF9C1FD9E74B3F6DB7CD ] usbuhci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
04:58:45.0060 3620 usbuhci - ok
04:58:45.0075 3620 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E ] UxSms C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
04:58:45.0138 3620 UxSms - ok
04:58:45.0169 3620 [ C118A82CD78818C29AB228366EBF81C3 ] VaultSvc C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
04:58:45.0169 3620 VaultSvc - ok
04:58:45.0216 3620 [ A2FE818D7F930C51ADA37C04DBCB015D ] VBoxNetAdp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetAdp.sys
04:58:45.0231 3620 VBoxNetAdp - ok
04:58:45.0231 3620 VBoxNetFlt - ok
04:58:45.0263 3620 [ C5C876CCFC083FF3B128F933823E87BD ] vdrvroot C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
04:58:45.0263 3620 vdrvroot - ok
04:58:45.0325 3620 [ 8D6B481601D01A456E75C3210F1830BE ] vds C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
04:58:45.0372 3620 vds - ok
04:58:45.0387 3620 [ DA4DA3F5E02943C2DC8C6ED875DE68DD ] vga C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
04:58:45.0419 3620 vga - ok
04:58:45.0434 3620 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC ] VgaSave C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
04:58:45.0481 3620 VgaSave - ok
04:58:45.0512 3620 [ 2CE2DF28C83AEAF30084E1B1EB253CBB ] vhdmp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
04:58:45.0528 3620 vhdmp - ok
04:58:45.0559 3620 [ E5689D93FFE4E5D66C0178761240DD54 ] viaide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
04:58:45.0590 3620 viaide - ok
04:58:45.0668 3620 [ A942813405C51998DD2C2B86A08394D5 ] VMAuthdService C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Player\vmware-authd.exe
04:58:45.0668 3620 VMAuthdService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
04:58:45.0668 3620 VMAuthdService - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
04:58:45.0715 3620 [ 6203C901DEFF10631AAD919B3BD1489B ] vmci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys
04:58:45.0731 3620 vmci - ok
04:58:45.0777 3620 [ DE8F365C4C038AFE02F6E3B18ECAED33 ] vmkbd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMkbd.sys
04:58:45.0793 3620 vmkbd - ok
04:58:45.0840 3620 [ AEF53B47E960F227BF7638A6A1A9D5C6 ] VMnetAdapter C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmnetadapter.sys
04:58:45.0840 3620 VMnetAdapter - ok
04:58:45.0871 3620 [ C234A1DC2F06A15B9210787F54253810 ] VMnetBridge C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmnetbridge.sys
04:58:45.0887 3620 VMnetBridge - ok
04:58:45.0902 3620 VMnetDHCP - ok
04:58:45.0902 3620 [ 36EDBFE2C2405081620ADEF7B691ED89 ] VMnetuserif C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmnetuserif.sys
04:58:45.0918 3620 VMnetuserif - ok
04:58:45.0980 3620 [ B55A8DADA1D825B73C811101B06E012F ] VMUSBArbService C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe
04:58:46.0011 3620 VMUSBArbService - ok
04:58:46.0027 3620 VMware NAT Service - ok
04:58:46.0043 3620 [ 0E6ACC0257C6EFBB41E9FF4CD2A88B7F ] vmx86 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmx86.sys
04:58:46.0043 3620 vmx86 - ok
04:58:46.0058 3620 [ D2AAFD421940F640B407AEFAAEBD91B0 ] volmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
04:58:46.0074 3620 volmgr - ok
04:58:46.0105 3620 [ A255814907C89BE58B79EF2F189B843B ] volmgrx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
04:58:46.0136 3620 volmgrx - ok
04:58:46.0167 3620 [ 0D08D2F3B3FF84E433346669B5E0F639 ] volsnap C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
04:58:46.0199 3620 volsnap - ok
04:58:46.0230 3620 [ 5E2016EA6EBACA03C04FEAC5F330D997 ] vsmraid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
04:58:46.0245 3620 vsmraid - ok
04:58:46.0277 3620 [ EF1E48D431223F670CFFD6169B1A136F ] vsock C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsock.sys
04:58:46.0292 3620 vsock - ok
04:58:46.0355 3620 [ B60BA0BC31B0CB414593E169F6F21CC2 ] VSS C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
04:58:46.0464 3620 VSS - ok
04:58:46.0479 3620 [ 36D4720B72B5C5D9CB2B9C29E9DF67A1 ] vwifibus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
04:58:46.0511 3620 vwifibus - ok
04:58:46.0526 3620 [ 6A3D66263414FF0D6FA754C646612F3F ] vwififlt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
04:58:46.0557 3620 vwififlt - ok
04:58:46.0604 3620 [ 1C9D80CC3849B3788048078C26486E1A ] W32Time C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
04:58:46.0651 3620 W32Time - ok
04:58:46.0667 3620 [ 4E9440F4F152A7B944CB1663D3935A3E ] WacomPen C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
04:58:46.0698 3620 WacomPen - ok
04:58:46.0745 3620 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] WANARP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
04:58:46.0807 3620 WANARP - ok
04:58:46.0807 3620 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C ] Wanarpv6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
04:58:46.0838 3620 Wanarpv6 - ok
04:58:46.0916 3620 [ 3CEC96DE223E49EAAE3651FCF8FAEA6C ] WatAdminSvc C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
04:58:46.0963 3620 WatAdminSvc - ok
04:58:47.0010 3620 [ 78F4E7F5C56CB9716238EB57DA4B6A75 ] wbengine C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
04:58:47.0103 3620 wbengine - ok
04:58:47.0119 3620 [ 3AA101E8EDAB2DB4131333F4325C76A3 ] WbioSrvc C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
04:58:47.0150 3620 WbioSrvc - ok
04:58:47.0197 3620 [ 7368A2AFD46E5A4481D1DE9D14848EDD ] wcncsvc C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
04:58:47.0213 3620 wcncsvc - ok
04:58:47.0228 3620 [ 20F7441334B18CEE52027661DF4A6129 ] WcsPlugInService C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
04:58:47.0259 3620 WcsPlugInService - ok
04:58:47.0275 3620 [ 72889E16FF12BA0F235467D6091B17DC ] Wd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
04:58:47.0275 3620 Wd - ok
04:58:47.0322 3620 [ A3D04EBF5227886029B4532F20D026F7 ] WDC_SAM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wdcsam64.sys
04:58:47.0337 3620 WDC_SAM - ok
04:58:47.0369 3620 [ 441BD2D7B4F98134C3A4F9FA570FD250 ] Wdf01000 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
04:58:47.0400 3620 Wdf01000 - ok
04:58:47.0415 3620 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] WdiServiceHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
04:58:47.0493 3620 WdiServiceHost - ok
04:58:47.0493 3620 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681 ] WdiSystemHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
04:58:47.0509 3620 WdiSystemHost - ok
04:58:47.0556 3620 [ 3DB6D04E1C64272F8B14EB8BC4616280 ] WebClient C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
04:58:47.0603 3620 WebClient - ok
04:58:47.0618 3620 [ C749025A679C5103E575E3B48E092C43 ] Wecsvc C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
04:58:47.0649 3620 Wecsvc - ok
04:58:47.0665 3620 [ 7E591867422DC788B9E5BD337A669A08 ] wercplsupport C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
04:58:47.0727 3620 wercplsupport - ok
04:58:47.0743 3620 [ 6D137963730144698CBD10F202E9F251 ] WerSvc C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
04:58:47.0774 3620 WerSvc - ok
04:58:47.0805 3620 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725 ] WfpLwf C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
04:58:47.0837 3620 WfpLwf - ok
04:58:47.0883 3620 [ B14EF15BD757FA488F9C970EEE9C0D35 ] WimFltr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wimfltr.sys
04:58:47.0899 3620 WimFltr - ok
04:58:47.0930 3620 [ 05ECAEC3E4529A7153B3136CEB49F0EC ] WIMMount C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
04:58:47.0930 3620 WIMMount - ok
04:58:47.0946 3620 WinDefend - ok
04:58:47.0946 3620 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
04:58:47.0993 3620 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306 ] Winmgmt C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
04:58:48.0039 3620 Winmgmt - ok
04:58:48.0102 3620 [ BCB1310604AA415C4508708975B3931E ] WinRM C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
04:58:48.0195 3620 WinRM - ok
04:58:48.0227 3620 [ FE88B288356E7B47B74B13372ADD906D ] WinUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
04:58:48.0242 3620 WinUsb - ok
04:58:48.0273 3620 [ 4FADA86E62F18A1B2F42BA18AE24E6AA ] Wlansvc C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
04:58:48.0305 3620 Wlansvc - ok
04:58:48.0429 3620 [ 357CABBF155AFD1D3926E62539D2A3A7 ] wlidsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
04:58:48.0507 3620 wlidsvc - ok
04:58:48.0523 3620 [ F6FF8944478594D0E414D3F048F0D778 ] WmiAcpi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
04:58:48.0539 3620 WmiAcpi - ok
04:58:48.0554 3620 [ 38B84C94C5A8AF291ADFEA478AE54F93 ] wmiApSrv C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
04:58:48.0585 3620 wmiApSrv - ok
04:58:48.0617 3620 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
04:58:48.0632 3620 [ 96C6E7100D724C69FCF9E7BF590D1DCA ] WPCSvc C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
04:58:48.0648 3620 WPCSvc - ok
04:58:48.0695 3620 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D ] WPDBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
04:58:48.0710 3620 WPDBusEnum - ok
04:58:48.0726 3620 [ 6BCC1D7D2FD2453957C5479A32364E52 ] ws2ifsl C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
04:58:48.0773 3620 ws2ifsl - ok
04:58:48.0788 3620 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E ] wscsvc C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
04:58:48.0804 3620 wscsvc - ok
04:58:48.0804 3620 WSearch - ok
04:58:48.0882 3620 [ D161D62AE8D3F3EC1197B012D5E47431 ] WSWNDA3100v2 C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe
04:58:48.0913 3620 WSWNDA3100v2 - ok
04:58:48.0991 3620 [ D9EF901DCA379CFE914E9FA13B73B4C4 ] wuauserv C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
04:58:49.0085 3620 wuauserv - ok
04:58:49.0085 3620 [ D3381DC54C34D79B22CEE0D65BA91B7C ] WudfPf C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
04:58:49.0131 3620 WudfPf - ok
04:58:49.0178 3620 [ CF8D590BE3373029D57AF80914190682 ] WUDFRd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
04:58:49.0241 3620 WUDFRd - ok
04:58:49.0256 3620 [ 7A95C95B6C4CF292D689106BCAE49543 ] wudfsvc C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
04:58:49.0303 3620 wudfsvc - ok
04:58:49.0319 3620 [ 9A3452B3C2A46C073166C5CF49FAD1AE ] WwanSvc C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
04:58:49.0334 3620 WwanSvc - ok
04:58:49.0381 3620 [ 2C6BC21B2D5B58D8B1D638C1704CB494 ] xusb21 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xusb21.sys
04:58:49.0412 3620 xusb21 - ok
04:58:49.0443 3620 ================ Scan global ===============================
04:58:49.0475 3620 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B ] C:\Windows\system32\basesrv.dll
04:58:49.0506 3620 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
04:58:49.0521 3620 [ EB6A48CC998E1090E44E8E7F1009A640 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
04:58:49.0553 3620 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368 ] C:\Windows\system32\sxssrv.dll
04:58:49.0568 3620 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB ] C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
04:58:49.0584 3620 [Global] - ok
04:58:49.0584 3620 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
04:58:49.0599 3620 [ CDB4DE4BBD714F152979DA2DCBEF57EB ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
04:58:49.0849 3620 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
04:58:49.0849 3620 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
04:58:49.0849 3620 [ 847126097AFBB027AB722A82CA08C5C1 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
04:58:49.0849 3620 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
04:58:49.0896 3620 [ 8A41DF8A92B9F047ACDF0C1395CA961B ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
04:58:49.0896 3620 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2 - ok
04:58:49.0896 3620 ============================================================
04:58:49.0896 3620 Scan finished
04:58:49.0896 3620 ============================================================
04:58:49.0896 4408 Detected object count: 6
04:58:49.0896 4408 Actual detected object count: 6
04:59:56.0726 4408 atksgt ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
04:59:56.0726 4408 atksgt ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
04:59:56.0726 4408 digiSPTIService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
04:59:56.0726 4408 digiSPTIService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
04:59:56.0726 4408 lirsgt ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
04:59:56.0726 4408 lirsgt ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
04:59:56.0726 4408 MacDrive8ServiceD ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
04:59:56.0726 4408 MacDrive8ServiceD ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
04:59:56.0726 4408 PaceLicenseDServices ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
04:59:56.0726 4408 PaceLicenseDServices ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
04:59:56.0726 4408 VMAuthdService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
04:59:56.0726 4408 VMAuthdService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like my image of the eset window showing now threats found didn't post to my reply. 

It didn't find any threats though.

Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Still no sign of any infection.

In post 14 I asked you to do this:


> Check and see if MSE will update to the latest definitions it should now be showing 1.141.3281.0. If it is still having an issue then uninstall it and download a fresh copy from here:Microsoft Security Essentials run the program after installing it and check to see if it updates ok.


Did you complete those steps as I don't see any reply to it. If you didn't do this then please do so and let me know the outcome. NOTE: It should now be showing version 1.143.948.0.

Please also do this:


Click on *Start* and type* Indexing Options* into the search box, a window will pop up, click on *Indexing Options* at the top of the list.
Click on the *Advanced* button.
Then click on the Rebuild button. You will see a notice pop up, click on OK to continue.
The Indexing Options window will appear with the progress shown at the top, it may take a while to complete, please let it finish undisturbed. Close all other open windows to help it run quicker and close your browser/s.

When done reboot the system and run it for a few hours, then run a scan with DDS and Copy & Paste the Attach.txt log in your next reply, no need to post the other log.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark,

I must have missed all of that step. I recall checking the version of MSE, and updating it. I went ahead and uninstalled MSE and reinstalled. I now have 1.143.969.0.

My indexing services states it is not running, and I'm not exactly sure how to start it. Any advice?

Here are the DDS attach.txt report.

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 7/5/2010 5:42:28 PM
System Uptime: 1/27/2013 5:16:49 PM (5 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Dell Inc. | | 0K83V0
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70GHz | CPU 1 | 1188/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 451 GiB total, 251.791 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
E: is Removable
F: is Removable
G: is Removable
H: is Removable
I: is CDROM ()
J: is CDROM ()
K: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0000
Manufacturer: VMware, Inc.
Name: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
PNP Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0000
Service: VMnetAdapter
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0001
Manufacturer: VMware, Inc.
Name: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
PNP Device ID: ROOT\VMWARE\0001
Service: VMnetAdapter
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP1132: 1/27/2013 4:48:43 AM - ComboFix created restore point
RP1133: 1/27/2013 2:16:08 PM - Removed Adobe Widget Browser
RP1134: 1/27/2013 3:23:08 PM - Installed DirectX
RP1135: 1/27/2013 9:39:52 PM - Windows Update
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Sansa Media Converter
Adobe After Effects CS4
Adobe After Effects CS4 Presets
Adobe After Effects CS4 Third Party Content
Adobe AIR
Adobe Anchor Service CS4
Adobe Anchor Service x64 CS4
Adobe Bridge CS4
Adobe CMaps CS4
Adobe CMaps x64 CS4
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific CS4
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles AE CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles CS CS4
Adobe CSI CS4
Adobe CSI CS4 x64
Adobe Default Language CS4
Adobe Download Assistant
Adobe Dreamweaver CS4
Adobe Drive CS4 x64
Adobe Dynamiclink Support
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit CS4
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Manager
Adobe Linguistics CS4
Adobe Linguistics CS4 x64
Adobe Media Encoder CS4
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Additional Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Importer
Adobe MotionPicture Color Files CS4
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe PDF Library Files x64 CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4 (64 Bit)
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Support
Adobe Reader 9.5.3
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Type Support CS4
Adobe Type Support x64 CS4
Adobe Update Manager CS4
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin x64
Adobe XMP Panels CS4
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
Algebra 1 Teaching Textbook
Alice Greenfingers
Alice Greenfingers 2
Amazon MP3 Downloader 1.0.17
Amazon MP3 Uploader
AnswerWorks 5.0 English Runtime
Any Video Converter 3.5.5
Avid Free DigiRack Plug-Ins 9.0.5
Avid HD Driver (x64)
Avid Mbox 2 USB Drivers (x64)
Avid Pro Tools 9.0.6
Avid Pro Tools Creative Collection 9.0.5
Banctec Service Agreement
Big Money
BIT.TRIP BEAT (remove only)
Blue Cat's Chorus RTAS 4.01
Blue Cat's Flanger RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Freeware Pack RTAS 2.01
Blue Cat's FreqAnalyst RTAS 2.01
Blue Cat's Gain Suite RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Phaser RTAS 3.01
Blue Cat's Triple EQ RTAS 4.01
Bookworm Adventures
Bookworm Adventures Volume 2
Bos Wars
Boutique Boulevard
bx_cleansweep V2 2.2.1
bx_solo 1.3.1
CameraHelperMsi
Camtasia Studio 8
CCleaner
Chicago 1930
Christmas Wonderland 2
Color Style Studio 2.4
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Connect
Cruel Games: Red Riding Hood
CyberLink PowerDirector
D3DX10
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Delicious: Emily's Childhood Memories Premium Edition
Dell Edoc Viewer
Dell Getting Started Guide
Dev-C++
Digidesign HFS+ Disk Support
Digital Photo Navigator 1.5
Dream Builder: Amusement Park
e-Sword
e-Sword Macros for Word 2010
elysia niveau filter 1.1.3
erLT
Everything Nice
Eye for Design
Fallout 3
Fashionista
Final Drive Fury
Game Room
GIMP 2.8.2
Google Update Helper
Gotcha - Celebrity Secrets
Great Adventures - Lost in Mountains
Happyville - Quest for Utopia
Holiday Express
iLok Client Helper
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager
Interlok driver setup x64
Java 7 Update 11
Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
Java Auto Updater
Java SE Development Kit 7 Update 10
Java SE Development Kit 7 Update 11
Java SE Development Kit 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
Juniper Networks Host Checker
Juniper Networks, Inc. Setup Client
Juniper Networks, Inc. Setup Client Activex Control
Juniper Terminal Services Client
Junk Mail filter update
kuler
License Support
LifeForm (remove only)
Line 6 Uninstaller
Logitech Webcam Software
LWS Facebook
LWS Gallery
LWS Help_main
LWS Launcher
LWS Motion Detection
LWS Pictures And Video
LWS Twitter
LWS Video Mask Maker
LWS VideoEffects
LWS Webcam Software
LWS WLM Plugin
LWS YouTube Plugin
M-Audio FastTrackUltra8R Driver 6.0.8 (x64)
Machinarium
MAGIX Music Maker 2013 Premium
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version (Sound package)
MAGIX Music Maker MX Premium Download Version (Synthesizer and effects)
MAGIX Video easy SE
Mahjongg Artifacts
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
Massey Plugins Demos [Remove only]
Math 5 Teaching Textbook 
Math 6 Teaching Textbook 
Math 7 Teaching Textbook
Megapolis
MelodyneEssential 1.8
MelodyneUno 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Expression Encoder 4
Microsoft Expression Encoder 4 Screen Capture Codec
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Microsoft Help Viewer 1.0
Microsoft IntelliPoint 8.2
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Converter Pack
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Outlook Social Connector Provider for Windows Live Messenger 32-bit
Microsoft Press Training Kit Exam Prep Suite 70-448
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SkyDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Backward compatibility
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022.218
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Runtime - 10.0.30319
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Express - ENU
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express Prerequisites x64 - ENU
Microsoft Web Platform Installer 4.0
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 3.0
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 3.1
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (ARP entry)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Redists)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Shared Components)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (Visual Studio)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 (XnaLiveProxy)
Microsoft XNA Game Studio 4.0 Documentation
Microsoft XNA Game Studio Platform Tools
Movie Maker
Mozilla Firefox 18.0.1 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0.2 (x86 en-US)
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSVCRT110
MSVCRT110_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Nancy Drew - The White Wolf of Icicle Creek
Nancy Drew: Message in a Haunted Mansion
Nat Geo Games: Build It Green - Back to the Beach
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 wireless USB 2.0 adapter
NVIDIA PhysX
OpenAL
Party Down
PCStitch 10
PDF Settings CS4
Photo Common
Photo Gallery
Photoshop Camera Raw
Photoshop Camera Raw_x64
Portal 2
Portal 2 Authoring Tools - Beta
Portal 2 Publishing Tool
PowerDVD DX
PowerISO
Pre-Algebra Teaching Textbook
Prison Tycoon - Alcatraz
Python 2.7.3
Python 3.3.0 (64-bit)
Quicken 2010
Raxx: The Painted Dog
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Reason 3.0
Reason Adapted for Digidesign 3.0.1
Robinson CD Copier
Robinson Curriculum 2.29D
Rosetta Stone Version 3
runtime64
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2416472)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2597166) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2553322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553260) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553371) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553447) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589320) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597986) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598243) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553185) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2566445)
Security Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2598287) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Visual Basic 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual C# 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Security Update for Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Express - ENU (KB2251489)
Sherlock Holmes and the Mystery of the Mummy
Shop it Up!
Skype 6.0
Slate Digital TRIGGER Demo
Space Trader
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
Spelling Power Version 2.4
Spider-Man 3(TM)
SPL Free Ranger 1.4.3
Steam
Suite Shared Configuration CS4
Super Granny 3
Super Meat Boy v1.5
swMSM
System Requirements Lab CYRI
System Requirements Lab Test
Tasty Planet
Text-To-Speech-Runtime
The Wonderful End of the World
Tinker
TK448
Tory's Shop 'n' Rush
Unknown Horizons
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553270) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553272) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2596964) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598289) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2589345) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553248) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Visual C++ 64-bit Redistributables
Visual C++ Redistributables
Visual Studio 2010 Tools for SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
VMware Player
VST Bridge 1.1
WildTangent Games
WildTangent Games App
Winamp
Winamp Detector Plug-in
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live MIME IFilter
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
WinRAR 4.11 (64-bit)
WinRAR archiver
Word Bird Supreme
Word Krispies
Yahoo! Detect
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
1/27/2013 9:59:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 12 time(s).
1/27/2013 9:48:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 11 time(s).
1/27/2013 9:47:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 10 time(s).
1/27/2013 9:41:22 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.969.0).
1/27/2013 9:40:35 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: JoelShari-PC\JoelShari Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/27/2013 9:40:35 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: JoelShari-PC\JoelShari Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/27/2013 9:40:25 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.969.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/27/2013 9:40:21 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/27/2013 9:40:21 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/27/2013 9:37:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 9 time(s).
1/27/2013 9:11:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 8 time(s).
1/27/2013 5:52:35 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 7 time(s).
1/27/2013 5:25:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 6 time(s).
1/27/2013 5:21:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 5 time(s).
1/27/2013 5:19:08 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 4 time(s).
1/27/2013 5:18:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).
1/27/2013 5:18:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
1/27/2013 5:17:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
1/27/2013 5:17:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The lirsgt service failed to start due to the following error: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source.
1/27/2013 5:17:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The atksgt service failed to start due to the following error: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source.
1/27/2013 5:06:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 110 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:19:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 109 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:12:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 108 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:11:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 107 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:11:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 106 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:11:12 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 105 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:09:54 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 104 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:05:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 103 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:05:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 102 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:05:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 101 time(s).
1/27/2013 4:02:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 100 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:48:08 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 99 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:47:55 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 98 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:44:55 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 97 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:38:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 96 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:35:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 95 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:34:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 94 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:33:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 93 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:21:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 92 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:21:19 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 91 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:19:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 90 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:19:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 89 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:17:35 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the Windows Search service, but this action failed with the following error: An instance of the service is already running.
1/27/2013 3:06:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 88 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:06:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 87 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:06:18 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 86 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:06:11 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 85 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:06:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 84 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:06:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 83 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:05:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 82 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:05:33 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 81 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:04:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 80 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:03:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 79 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:01:55 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 78 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:01:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 77 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:01:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 76 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:01:41 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 75 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:01:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 74 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:01:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 73 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:01:04 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 72 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:00:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 71 time(s).
1/27/2013 3:00:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 70 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:59:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 69 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:55:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 68 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:54:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 67 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:17:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 66 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:16:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 65 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:15:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 64 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:15:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 63 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:15:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 62 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:15:30 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 61 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:15:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 60 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:14:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 59 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:14:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 58 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:14:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 57 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:10:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 56 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:07:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 55 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:07:09 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 54 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:03:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 53 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:03:02 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 52 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:00:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 51 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:00:52 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 50 time(s).
1/27/2013 2:00:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 49 time(s).
1/27/2013 10:05:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 15 time(s).
1/27/2013 10:05:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Search service terminated with the following error: Transaction support within the specified resource manager is not started or was shut down due to an error.
1/27/2013 10:02:52 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 14 time(s).
1/27/2013 10:02:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 13 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 48 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 47 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:35 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 46 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 45 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 44 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 43 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:17 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 42 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:59:08 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 41 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:58:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 40 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:58:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 39 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:58:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 38 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:58:33 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 37 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:56:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 36 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:51:35 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 35 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:51:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 34 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:48:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 33 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:44:46 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 32 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:43:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 31 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:42:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 30 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:42:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 29 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:42:14 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 28 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:42:07 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 27 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:41:34 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 26 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:40:48 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 25 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:40:29 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 24 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:40:26 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 23 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:40:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 22 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:31:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 21 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:06:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 20 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:03:59 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 19 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:03:53 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 18 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:01:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 17 time(s).
1/27/2013 1:01:00 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 16 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:53:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 143 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:53:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 142 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:53:10 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 141 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:53:03 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 140 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:51:32 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 139 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:39:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 138 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:34:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 137 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:34:43 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 136 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:34:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 135 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:34:20 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 134 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:33:57 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 133 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:33:45 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 132 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:33:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 131 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:31:23 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 130 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:30:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 129 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:30:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 128 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:29:15 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 127 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:29:08 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 126 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:29:01 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 125 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:28:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 124 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:28:42 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 123 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:28:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 122 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:25:24 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 121 time(s).
1/26/2013 8:18:55 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 120 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:31:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 119 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:31:08 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 118 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:30:58 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 117 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:30:49 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 116 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:30:31 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 115 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:30:25 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 114 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:30:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 113 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:21:21 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 112 time(s).
1/26/2013 7:21:16 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 111 time(s).
1/26/2013 12:25:07 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.894.0).
1/26/2013 12:24:41 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.894.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/26/2013 12:24:38 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/26/2013 12:24:38 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/26/2013 11:51:24 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.938.0).
1/26/2013 11:50:33 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.938.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/26/2013 11:50:30 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/26/2013 11:50:30 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/25/2013 12:20:59 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.802.0).
1/25/2013 12:20:32 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.802.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/25/2013 12:20:29 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/25/2013 12:20:29 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/24/2013 12:29:49 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.707.0).
1/24/2013 12:29:18 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.707.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/24/2013 12:29:15 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/24/2013 12:29:15 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/23/2013 2:07:35 AM, Error: volsnap [36] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because the shadow copy storage could not grow due to a user imposed limit.
1/22/2013 11:46:26 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.575.0).
1/22/2013 11:46:26 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.531.0).
1/22/2013 11:46:00 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.531.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/22/2013 11:45:53 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/22/2013 11:45:53 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/22/2013 1:33:18 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.415.0).
1/22/2013 1:32:15 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures.  New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.415.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/22/2013 1:32:10 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/22/2013 1:32:10 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/20/2013 4:01:06 PM, Error: Tcpip [4199] - The system detected an address conflict for IP address 192.168.1.3 with the system having network hardware address F0-A2-25-EA-7E-BB. Network operations on this system may be disrupted as a result.
1/20/2013 12:18:33 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.143.378.0).
1/20/2013 12:18:05 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.143.378.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Install Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.9103.0 Error code: 0x80070643 Error description: Fatal error during installation. 
1/20/2013 12:18:02 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2003] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update the engine. New Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Engine Type: Network Inspection System User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
1/20/2013 12:18:02 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 11.159.0.0 Update Source: User Update Stage: Install Source Path: Signature Type: Network Inspection System Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 2.0.8001.0 Error code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error 
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Click on Start and type services.msc into the search box, in the pop up menu click on Services.

Scroll down the list and double click on Windows Search. In the Startup type box it should show Automatic, if it doesn't please change it. Tell me what you find.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark,

Mine was stopped, and the startup type was on Automatic(delayed start). I chanced it to Automatic, and then I clicked start. A status bar showed and a message stating it was being started appeared. Then, I received an error/message that stated:
"The Windows Search service on Local Computer started and then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they are not in use by other services or programs."
I clicked the OK button. Attempted a second time with the same results, and the service is still stopped.

Is there a way to correct this?

Thanks,


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That is normal behavior, what is not normal are all the errors in the DDS log that show it terminated unexpectedly. The Search Service only has one dependency, please open services again and check the status of the service *Remote Procedure Call* (don't confuse this with Remote Procedure Call Locator which is not the same) it should show as Started and set to Automatic.

I gave instructions in Post 26 to rebuild the Search Index, your reply was that the service was not running, but is that what stopped you from completing the instructions, please take another look.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

I've attempted several times to rebuild the Search Index following the instructions. I do not think it is working. After I click rebuild and ok, nothing appears to happen. I do not see a status bar as a stand alone window or on the index search icon/window. I let it set for a few hours with the computer undisturbed, and I do not see a complete or finished notification either. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I think the next step will have to be a Repair Install, all the checks run so far have failed to find any infections so I believe the PC is clean, but it appears there must be some damage to the system files which we may never be able to find.

Please go here: Windows 7 ISO downloads and download the version of Windows 7 that matches what you have on your PC. You will need Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit.

You must burn the ISO image to a DVD using an ISO image burner, copying the ISO to a DVD will not work, if you do not have an ISO burner download this free software and follow the instructions below to burn the disc.ImgBurn

Install the program and start the application. Select the top left hand option to burn image file to disk and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file you wish to burn. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

Once done, please go here Windows 7 Repair Install and follow the instructions.

When complete, test the system to see if the original problems have been resolved.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark,

I will do this; however, I will do it on Saturday when I have the time to be focused and attentive and not rush through this thing.

Joel


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the update, just post back when you are ready.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark, I've attempted the rebuild a couple of times. I've copied the files and burned the image to a dvd. I've inserted the dvd and selected run.exe. I've gotten to step 17 of the rebuild instructions. During the process of the windows 7 os files being copied, I receive an error. The error comes as 253 of 2817 files are being copied. The error sates:
"Windows cannot copy files required for installation. The files may be corrupt or missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available, and restart the installation. Error code. 0x80070017."

What should I do?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Several things that could cause that to happen, the most likely is the DVD didn't burn very well or the DVD drive is not reading it very well due to a worn laser. But, there are other possibilities, faulty memory, faulty hard drive or the ISO download was corrupted.

I would suggest before trying to install again that you run both these diagnostic tests to make sure the memory and hard drive are ok. Then download the Windows 7 ISO on a fully functional PC and burn the DVD again, if it still fails use the Seatools diagnostic disk to completely wipe the hard drive and do a clean install. If that still fails try using another DVD drive.

Open Internet Explorer and click on this: Seatools

Save the download to your desktop.

In Windows 7 right click the ISO file, select *Open With*, then select* Windows Disc Image Burning Tool* then follow the prompts.
For all other versions of windows (if you do not have an ISO burner) download this free software. ImgBurn Install the program and start the application. Select the top left hand option to *Write image file to disc* and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file on your desktop. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

You will need a blank recordable CD or a re-recordable CD. You cannot use this software on a USB flash drive.

When the CD has been burned boot the PC into the Bios setup and set the CD/DVD drive to 1st in the boot sequence. Insert the disk in the drive then reboot and the disc will load into DOS. Click on Basic Tests and select the Long Test.

A full set of instructions can be found here: Seatools instructions

When the test completes it will show a Pass or Fail.

=========================================================

Download Memtest86+ from here
If you wish to run the test from a USB flash drive use this link Auto installer for USB key
When the download is complete right click the file and select Extract Here and burn the image to a CD.

In windows 7 right click the extracted file, select *Open With*, then select *Windows Disc Image Burning Tool* then follow the prompts.
For all other versions of windows (if you do not have an ISO burner) download this free software. ImgBurn 
Install the program and start the application. Select the top left hand option to *Write image file to disk* and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file you have downloaded. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

Testing


Boot the PC into the Bios setup and set the CD/DVD drive to 1st in the boot sequence.
Insert the disk in the drive then reboot and the disc will load into dos.
Leave the test to run through* at least 8 passes* or until it is showing some errors.
If errors show in the test, stop the test and remove all but one of your RAM sticks then start the test again. Repeat the test on each stick until you find the one that is faulty.

*NOTE:* This is a long slow test and for convenience should ideally be run overnight.

The memtest will not be 100% accurate but should easily detect any major faults.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

By wipe the hard drive and do a clean instal, you mean it will remove all files, folder, documents, pictures, etc from the hard drive and basically reload the operating system, is that correct?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yes, but only after trying what I suggested you do first as it should be the last resort.

Something is clearly going wrong during the Repair Install so it would be advisable to try and find out what the cause is before going any further.


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 2, 2013)

Mark,
I created a disc from my laptop, and used it to rebuild the operating system on the desktop. Everything went well, and this evening the auto checker checked, and notified me of updates that needed to be made. I selected to download them and 130 updates were made. I believe this can be considered complete.

I do thank you very much for your assistance and patience throughout this ticket/incident. It has been a benefit having your expertise and guidance.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Great news, and you're welcome.

You can mark the thread as solved from the Thread Tools tab at the top of the page.


----------

